# What's in Roddy's Garden Today??



## Roddy

Well, Kandy Kush, Northern Lights and Pineapple Express are just a few weeks or less from harvest, the Big Band, Train wreck, White Widow and Mr Nice Guy are heading to bud...time to drop more seeds into the soil! What should we start out with this time??

How about some LSD from Barney's Farm, a couple OG Kush from Reserva Privada, A Blueberry Gum from G13 Labs and a couple of possibilities....decisions decisions. Choice of the last seed selections are Acapulco Gold from Barney's Farm, Kandy Kush from Reserva Privada, Somango from Soma, or some of the freebies from Dutch Passion or Pyramid.

One LSD has popped her lovely head from under the soil....stay tuned! And, any suggestions for the last seed, please yell out!


----------



## bho_expertz

Barney's Farm  ... They were the winners this year. And Gold for the Spring sounds nice .


----------



## nouvellechef

WOW! You are gonna be crazy busy   Have you managed this amount of strains before as far as nutrient levels? GL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nice solletion..I have some OG KUSH clones I got from friend...I would like to try that Bluebarry Gum as well...Happy Growing my friend..


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## darksideofthebloom

go big or go home!  much green mojo to you, brotha.  i'm tuned in..

-darkside


----------



## Roddy

LOL, no Nouvelle, but I'm a glutton for punishment! I'm certain I'll have many questions and crazy experiences, but will be fun!

Am waiting on a test bud from the Kandy Kush to dry out so I can try that girl on for taste and buzz!!! Test bud was taken from lower branch that wasn't getting as much light as it could, so no loss to the plant and should give me an idea as to progress!! Must say, this little nugget is solid and crystal covered...I am impressed if I do say so myself!


----------



## Roddy

I couldn't wait any longer and placed the cut up bud on a tray in the oven and baked it with door open at 170 for about 15 minutes. It was dry enough I decided to roll it in a half-paper joint...which started out hard to light, but burned smooth when it did light.

Smoked half of the "half" joint and couldn't believe what I was tasting, or the buzz I was getting! I finished off the other half off and have sat here a while just to see if the buzz i was feeling was real or wishful thinking....it's a great buzz with a smooth yet nearly breath-taking draw and taste! 

This plant will be my first successful harvest, not sure how much longer to wait though?? 7 weeks today if I figure correctly (went into budding on the 10th Dec)...description says 9-10 weeks. Trichomes are mostly clear, some amber and some cloudy though. Plant is COVERED in crystals so sweet and sticky! 

Any thoughts appreciated on this!


----------



## Roddy

No answers on the above question, going to load up and take a few leaves to town for my hydro shop guy to look at....while I think it's still early (by my count, it's day 50), I would feel best having a second opinion!

The Pineapple Express looks ready as well to me, the shorter, bulbous trichs look about half amber...or am I needing to look at something else? I looked around but didn't find anything that helped me....are there any pics that show the trichs I need to be looking at??


----------



## Killuminati420

View attachment trichome chart.jpg

(^first google image search result for "trichome")
green mojo eace:


----------



## Roddy

Yep, but doesn't show much of WHERE or HOW to check. 

A call to my hydro buddy told me a few places to take clippings, I then took them in and he showed me what to look for on the leaf and where. I found I was over-magnifying and looking beyond the taller trichomes...being a new "parent" tending to my baby, I was anxious! :48:

The Kandy Kush is at about 30% amber, going to hold off a few days and check again! The Pineapple Express is more around 5% lol...and the over-magnified view made this one look more amber than the kush!!  Glad I learned what I was doing there, a good day!


----------



## Roddy

Today shows 1 LSD and 2 OG Kush are out of the ground and reaching for the light! I believe I see the very top of the Blueberry Gum peeking out as well, but will wait for the sprout to be obvious before I call it lol! All but one LSD broke seed and grew a tail, and of that, 3 sprouted so far...not bad! :farm:  

I chopped a small side bud from each plant (Pineapple Express, Northern Lights) and am drying the PE right now...just smoked the quick-dried NL and LOVED the taste. Not sure on high since I have been all day lol. Also, the PE trim leaves were soooo sweet smelling and covered with frosty trichs, I dried and smoked them...knowing the bud will be noticeably better, all I can say is WOW!!! :smoke1: 

Might have to do something about the smell I guess since my son came home the other day and said he could smell the gals...from the mailbox which is a good 50 yards from the house. I can't smell it at all...may be used to it? Only having 3 plants in bud, wonder what a dozen gals would smell like lol


----------



## Roddy

As of last night, had both OG, one LSD and the white Rhino out of the ground and reaching high...we're off and running! Waiting on my Acapulco Gold and Kandy Kush, will add a few of each soon!

So, we're about 2 days in with the seedlings.....let the games begin!


----------



## darksideofthebloom

Good to hear your endeavors are flowing smoothly.  let us see that crop when she's finished!


----------



## Roddy

Trichs on the Kandy Kush are now about 50/50 amber/clear, today's the day for her! The other two will follow shortly, maybe a week in between harvests! I will definitely take some pics and weight!

One bud was broken off during tying the other night, too heavy for the string's position and snap! It was one of 12 secondary colas, snapped just below the main bud mass. Cut weight was 33 grams, last night's drying weight had it down to 24 grams...it should be dry in 2 days and hopefully will end up weighing a nice little 12-13 grams! If this is the case, the whole plant should bring in around 1/2 pound or more of dried sticky goodness! This quick dry won't be the norm for this or any of the following harvests, just dying to enjoy the fruits of my labor LMAO! 

:48:

Correction on the line-up for the next veg...not a white rhino but a great white shark...from GHS. I know, never again is what I said, but here we are. I also dropped a Dutch Passion white widow (non-fem), a Dutch Passion Skunk #11 and a Dutch Passion Orange Bud last night, we'll see which ones grow! tails!


----------



## Roddy

Couldn't get pics before chop, camera wasn't cooperating, but do have whole plant pics at the house where I did the processing, will try to add later when I get them on my computer!

The Kandy Kush is now hanging and stinking up a friends house...what a chore this was! It took 2 of us 6 hours to trim this big gal down. Th beauty of having broke a branch off beforehand was that it had dried sufficiently to allow us to enjoy her as we trimmed her...SWEET!

Main cola was a whopping 107 grams wet and trimmed, there were two other comparable buds as well as about 10 more secondary colas...no total wet weight, will post dried in a few days! The smoke is breathtakingly expando, I loved passing the first one around and having everyone cough! Not a side hurting cough, just a "surprised...WOW" cough!

Decided 4 wasn't enough for the next veg cycle, so added a Dutch Passion White Widow, a Dutch Passion Orange Bud and a Dutch Passion Skunk #11 in germ for kicks! The 2 OG Kush, the LSD and the Great White Shark are stretching to the light merrily!


----------



## Roddy

KK is down and out, Northern Lights and Pineapple Express are days to a few weeks tops away from harvest....bud room is looking lonely lol. Good that I have my White Widow in there now with Big Band and Train Wreck coming in as soon as the bud room is empty....oh, and I still have that stupid dwarf Mr Nice Guy that is about half the size of the TW and BB that were germed and sprouted at the same time as her, guess she can go in as well LMAO!

time to check the sprouts LMAO


----------



## bho_expertz

Hope that you bought regular seeds Roddy ... PowerPlant is great ... Truly impressive ... The Skunk is more wild ... And grows faster. 


But ... ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Roddy

LMAO...will try to post some pics soon!

Harvest report on the Kandy Kush:

My buddy called today and said the KK was ready to clip and jar up for curing....his exact first words: "you should be locked up for growing such strong s***"! Coming from a very seasoned smoker like himself, I took this as the ultimate compliment!

The 107 gram main cola came in at 26 grams dry...yes, it is dry enough to smoke in just 2 days, go figure. Total 6' plant weight came in today at 9.5 ounces (267.5 grams) of some of the best dope I've smoked in a long time. The buzz keeps you just confused enough to forget you were doing something...so relax, light up and enjoy the ride!

The buds were strange, really, kind of compact "cornrolls" of buds hooked together by tiny stems...but the slammer high they pack quickly quiets any negative comments! The taste is a smooth and sweet, yet expanding intake that leaves many coughing! Love it I should add that the frosting of trichs on these leaves you frantically trying to get that stcky goo from your fingers, your scissors...everything, WOW!

Not bad for my very first successful harvest??  :48:


----------



## bho_expertz

It sounds good ... Congrats bro


----------



## Roddy

THANKS BHO!!!

The Pineapple Express should be fairly close to dry today, might be doing some canning later lol! I moved the dwarf-looking Mr Nice Guy to bud room along with Big Band which I first transplanted into a 10gal tub! 

Upstairs in veg room, I put some of that new-found money to work by buying a 6 bulb T5...twice the space for vegging now LMAO! Under the lights I have my train wreck which is now 26" tall and being tied down for training...want her to grow sideways for awhile to produce cola-like branches. Also in veg are the week olds:

2 OG Kush from Reserva Privada
1 LSD from Barney's Farm
1 White Widow from Dutch Passion
1 Orange Bud from Dutch Passion
and 2 more that are slipping my mind right now...guess I need my meds!

One OG has been transplanted directly to a 10gal smartpot. Will try for pics, but this camera of mine is worthless, will get my expensive one fixed son.


----------



## Roddy

View attachment Rod Bud 012.JPG
A picture of the harvested product...Kandy Kush and Pineapple Express...PEx is in the bowl with the KK in the half gallon Ball jar.

View attachment Rod Bud 006.JPG
Second pic is PEx laying across the tray. She produced a very petite 3 ounces, but the product is awesome in taste and high! I believe the lower production is due to the cal/mag def and transplanting in 3rd week of budding.

View attachment Rod Bud 004.JPG
Third pic is PEx hanging from deer

View attachment Rod Bud 003.JPG
Fourth pic is KK before processing...she was over 6' before chopped and produced 9.5 ounces of some killer bud.

Will get pics of current grows soon.


----------



## bho_expertz

My keyboard is flooded ... Damn you


----------



## Roddy

Thanks Bho!!


----------



## nova564t

Roddy, after you upload pics if you click on the paperclip you can attach then to your post so we stoners dont have to open them 1 at a time.


----------



## Roddy

Couldn't find that, but did see how to with the attachments...THANKS!!


----------



## meetmrfist2

9and 1/2 ozs from one plant,dang I must me doing something wrong...


----------



## Roddy

I'm sure that's above the curve of normalcy, my friend, I've seen several plants a friend harvested bring an average of closer to 6oz per...to make sure though, I am starting 3 more kandy kush as soon as I have the room.


----------



## nova564t

Cool, good to see you got those pics up!!


----------



## Roddy

OK, been a bit since last post! Harvested the Northern Lights last night, took all night to trim her up for hanging. Here's a few pics:

Here's the plant before chopping, she comes in at a nice 51". She was in budding 10 1/2 weeks.




She had severe cal/mag def start mid-budding, I corrected it as much as possible.



One of the colas on this once-topped babe, she has a bit of heft to these! 



Same bud (I believe) after a bit of pruning. The pizza tin below her is 12" across, she covers that plus a bit.



Another view of same bud.



Inspecting the sloppy trim job I did last night...was on this for 8 total hours...OUCH! 



Buds have some beautiful oranges and purples going on, are solid nuggets which have a great smell...will report on weight and high soon!


----------



## nova564t

Thats some sweet colorful looking bud!!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Nova!!

I dropped 3 more Kandy Kush seeds a few minutes ago, we'll see how many come up! In veg room currently, we have:

1 LSD germed 2/1 

2 OG Kush germed 2/1 


1 Great White Shark germed 2/1 

1 Orange Bud germed 2/3 1 White Widow germed 2/3 and 1 Skunk #11 germed 2/3 




In bud room currently, we have:

White Widow, in budding since 1/24 Currently 53" tall 

Big Band, been in budding since 2/1 Currently 32" tall 

Mr Nice Guy, been in budding since 2/1 Currently 33" tall (freak plant) 

Train Wreck, went into budding last night! Currently 36" tall 


If you notice, the LSD has alot of yellow/brown spots on the lower leaves, the Great White Shark has as well....cal/mag def? I gave it cal/mag anf the upper leaves are fine. This looks exactly like the cal/mag def I had with my Northern Lights and Pineapple Express...seems awful young for a def though?

The Dutch Passion trio in the pic there, they were accidentally drowned in the little cups, I didn't catch this until root damage occurred, this is why they are so small and stretchy looking. They're coming around nicely now, I expect them to be fine, just slower growing!

The Mr Nice Guy...all stretched and lanky...she should have been culled long ago, if you remember correctly, this was a dwarfed plant from start. I am still on the fence, but what the hey, it's here now. 

Train Wreck was bent a bit to the left, actual size is 32", my mistake above. White Widow is actually 34" tall...grew on me lol


----------



## bho_expertz

Roddy ... The smell when trimming the Skunk #11 is something crazy ... The flowering time that they ( DucthPassion ) say is 11 weeks but they also say that some expert growers of this strain only let they flower 7 weeks. I let it flower 7 weeks and the citrus aroma when trimming is [email protected] great. Hope the best for your garden and like your strain search.


----------



## Melvan

I remember your first time, now look at you, all strutting around and knowing your stuff!

Doing a great job, keep it up!


----------



## MosesPMG

I dont know how I missed this thread the first time but Im glad I found it
:watchplant: :aok: you got a perpetual grow goin?


----------



## Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=660239&postcount=21
pretty jars there rod


----------



## Roddy

Hello and THANKS all!! Been a bad last few days, the power went out and the generators were too small to run the big lights. With no lights, no heat and no way to get either, 2 of the plants have suffered greatly, the Train Wreck (new to budding room recently) and the Mr Nice Guy, also new to budding. Both look to be in desperate shape and if live, have a good risk of hermie??

The small gals in vegging....not sure...

Temp in the house hit 37 F the first night, 50 F last night, the heat from the T5's didn't do much to keep the young ladies warm. I am not sure they will survive, am hoping and doing my best.

Power expected to be out until Friday, however, there's 2 storms forecast between now and then, the one for the end of the week to be as bad as this one was. Most of the lower region of Michigan from east to west seems out of power.....

Will be back....

edit to add, I took the White Widow and Big Band to a friend's house in the middle of the storm, the winds and cold were fierce. I protected both with wrappings and think both will recover. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Melvan

I saw the news report that many in Michigan had been without power for days, sucks you're in that group. I just had this same thing happen to me about 6 weeks ago. We've since installed an emergency generator that runs off our gas well, but I lost all my mothers in the nursery. 

Sorry this is happening to you. All you can do is wait it out and see what happens. Make sure you let us know that you're ok.


----------



## MosesPMG

mojo to help them pull through!


----------



## Roddy

REALLY appreciate the well wishes, great people in here!

Power is back, for now, more storms looming. Haven't put the bud room back together yet, need to get the timers reset as well as some re-arranging. 

Northern Lights has dried and is now jarred and curing.....nice taste and presentation, the high seems to be slightly lacking (but I am basing this on the Kandy kush lol). A 6oz harvest, not as much as I would like, but it's smoke, it's good and it's grown by myself! 

Will get better organized and post up some new pics and update!


----------



## MosesPMG

6oz of NL seems pretty solid! :woohoo:


----------



## blackwind

Hi Roddy, I'd like to know a little more about how you are achieving such great yields. Are you still flowering with a 1k HPS and a 400MH? What kind of nutes are you using? How big of pots and what kind of soil? How long do you veg before flowering? Do you run any CO2?

It doesn't look like you really do any topping, popsicling, or lst, what are your thoughts on that type of thing?

I'm in a medical state with a limit on the number of plants I can grow so I'd really like to work toward similar results. 

Thanks,


----------



## fruity86

:yeahthat:  apart from the medical bit 
9 1/2oz tell me more hehe


----------



## Roddy

LOL, call it beginner's luck...maybe??

I am using the 1000w HPS and 400w MH, a fuorowing 125 has been used as well...off and on, mostly for body feeding the Kandy Kush. Nutes are the FF trio, but will be switching to something organic soon, not sure what as I am researching and would appreciate ANY thoughts on this.

Pots are differing, I start them in cups or butter tubs and move up from there, but I have also started straight to the big pots...not sure which I prefer. I am a firm believer in size of pot=size of yield/plant, so I like to go at least 5gal, but have used upwards of 20gal...the Kandy Kush was transplanted a few days after being put into budding due to a mole issue, she was transplanted to an 18gal tub and really showed her love for my doing this. I am a fan of the new smart pots and will be using these in various sizes, am using 10gal pots for four of my current crop.

I don't use CO2, I do leave my bud room closed for half an hour after lights on so the plants can suck up the CO2 they produced.

Vegging...as long as it takes to reach the desired height! Usually around 6-8 weeks or until around 30". The Kandy Kush was 6' tall (from pot top) at harvest, was 6'5" or so measured up stem...I did tie this one down during budding....she was something like 32" when put into budding. One thiing I think I like and will continue doing is transplanting before budding. Think about it, your plant eats up all the good the soil has in the 2 months or so of vegging, adding new soil before the 2 months of budding replenishes the goodies in the soil and likely means less nute issues/needs and a healthier plant...this is MHO though.

Soil...I love the Sunshine Advanced Mix #4, will try adding more coir to it next time though.

I topped the Northern Lights once, it produced twin tower colas. I topped the White Widow (trying to save her now) around 10 times, she is a good 3 feet around and has something like 20 colas coming up. The rest are grown as is, no training or toppings. I am training a Train Wreck right now.

Saw a friend try that lollipopping...NOT impressed. Why cut the lower branches and lose the buds?

I must say, there are much brighter people in here, I am a newb and learning as I go from everyone in here. I don't even come close to having my room set up properly, no ventilation at this time and not nearly enough lighting to meet my desires...I am adding as I can.

I have a friend who is averaging 6oz per plant, has harvested around 20 plants in the last few months....I am shooting for this average myself and am right now around 6.125 average or so.


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice Bro. Good work.


----------



## blackwind

Thanks a million for the response Roddy! All good info. I think the main thing I'll change based on your response is pot size. 18 Gal for that Candy Kush, I agree that is a big factor. I have been running 5 Gallon but I think I'll go a little bigger and see what happens.


----------



## Roddy

Any time, Blackwind!

Brought the White Widow and Big Band back home after the power outage, White Widow is yellowed and looking sad, the Big Band is happy as can be. Will be watching for fly infestation though.

In the veg room, we still have our full compliment, although some are sad from the cold, we'll see how they come back! A new addition is on her way, 1 of the 3 Kandy Kush has already pushed her way through the soil and is smiling up at the T5 "sun"!! 

While 18gal is likely a bit extreme lol, 10gal seems a nice size. Might be using more like a 7gal or even 5gal if the smart pots work well. IF they (smart pots) work like I hope, this will eliminate the need to transplant since the roots won't need new room? However, am leaving room at the top of the pots so I can add soil later in the grow, this should help regenerate the soil, maybe?


----------



## lordhighlama

great looking grow roddy.  Altough I never let my girls veg as long as you, you are getting some monster yeilds from them for sure.  That NL was sick looking, the colors were very nice indeed.  
Hope you find what your looking for on the organic front, once you get it setup and running well you will never look back to FF again!


----------



## Roddy

I'm looking into several options including growing simply in coco coir and not caring if the nutes are killing everything in the soil (nothing in soil means nothing killed lol), but I think I'm leaning to the GH line at this time for nutes and the Roots Organics 707 soil (anyone used these? they're supposed to be just opened and the plant popped in, the soil is organic and pre-mixed to last the whole grow, is 3'cu). Sounds like no need to mix the soil and I could plant several from one bag which I would use in pots, NOT as intended lol

On my way to check out the vegging gals, now have 1, maybe 3 Kandy Kush out of the ground...1 for sure as she was smiling a the light already.....


----------



## Roddy

Taxman said I could afford a meager upgrade today, so before minds could be changed and money spent elsewhere, a 400w HPS was bought to use for vertical lighting!!!!! Working on the set-up now, looks like this will really add to the bottom of the plants and my gals will surely THANK me for this!

I also bought (4) 5gal smart pots and the 707 mix, looking good for my youngest gals too! I have access to 30lb bags of worm castings for $1/bag....good deal? Thinking I will be supplementing the soils with this?


----------



## Roddy

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> great looking grow roddy.  Altough I never let my girls veg as long as you, you are getting some monster yeilds from them for sure.  That NL was sick looking, the colors were very nice indeed.
> Hope you find what your looking for on the organic front, once you get it setup and running well you will never look back to FF again!




:doh:  And rude of me, THANKS lordhighlama!! After letting NL sit in jar a few, she's slowly turned purplish at the base of the buds and the high/taste has greatly improved! I love her, but still love the KK best lol!


----------



## Roddy

A question...the White Widow is showing signs she'll hermie, I already cut a few small branches from the bottom with hermie characteristics this morning. She's at 38 days (went into bud on Jan 24th) and has some sweet looking buds with about 15% amber...should I cut her down or am I ok with watching her closely and trying to let her get a bit more mature?

Keep in mind I have about 3 weeks of meds left and my next plant is around 6 weeks from finish (not counting WW, which has another 2-3 weeks?), so waiting (if possible) is best option...but if cutting now, are the buds gonna be any good?


----------



## bho_expertz

Dutch Passion and hermies ... They are disappointing me.


----------



## Roddy

Could be the elec outage had something to do with it, BHO...but it is disappointing.


----------



## Roddy

I tried to get pics of the suspect trimmings, camera is worthless though lol...


----------



## Roddy

Forgot to mention, went to the local feed mill and bought a gallon of what he called "wet" molasses...for $2.50. It looks like and smells like BSM, is this the same?

Any thoughts on whether I am safe to wait or should chop the WW??


----------



## ozzydiodude

that a good molasses form to use. It's what you use to add to animal feeds


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Ozzy! Right on the molasses being used in feed, he also has dry molasses...would this be as good?


----------



## Roddy

Wanted to comment on this:

_Soil...I love the Sunshine Advanced Mix #4, will try adding more coir to it next time though._

I am trying out the Roots Organic 707 pre-mix 3cu bag, putting the soil in smaller pots. I think it is a great feeling soil and will let you know if I like it after the test plants finish!


----------



## ozzydiodude

I like the wet better more of the organic materials are in their orginal form and IMO easier for the microbes to process for the plant to use better.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS again, Ozzy! Not that it matters much right now, I'll have a little break between buys lol, but good to know!


----------



## Roddy

Roddy said:
			
		

> Yep, but doesn't show much of WHERE or HOW to check.
> 
> A call to my hydro buddy told me a few places to take clippings, I then took them in and he showed me what to look for on the leaf and where. I found I was over-magnifying and looking beyond the taller trichomes...being a new "parent" tending to my baby, I was anxious! :48:
> 
> The Kandy Kush is at about 30% amber, going to hold off a few days and check again! The Pineapple Express is more around 5% lol...and the over-magnified view made this one look more amber than the kush!!  Glad I learned what I was doing there, a good day!



Didn't realize we could see our rep comments etc, but someone left this comment with a red rep for the above quote: _01-30-2011 04:17 AM	dont be stupid_

Not trying to cause any problems, no clue who left this comment and don't care...but would like to know what was stupid about the comment?? Since I didn't know what I was looking for, where to look or how to look, I am glad I decided to ask instead of think I knew...so glad I learned all I needed about trich checking. If learning is stupid, I apologize. 

Please, point out my stupidity?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dont sweat it *Roddy*...Some Kids just get Jelious..I forwrd that crap to a Moderator...Stay on track..Things looking well...Take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS 4U! It's not a biggie, just makes you wonder why. 

It's just as easy to leave constructive criticism as it is to leave rude comments, and constructive criticism is usually taken as intended (helpful) whereas these comments tend to offend. I'll never claim to be the sharpest knife in the drawer, I promise to make ignorant comments...


----------



## SensiStarFan

Roddy said:
			
		

> THANKS 4U! It's not a biggie, just makes you wonder why.
> 
> It's just as easy to leave constructive criticism as it is to leave rude comments, and constructive criticism is usually taken as intended (helpful) whereas these comments tend to offend. I'll never claim to be the sharpest knife in the drawer, I promise to make ignorant comments...


 
It was me.  I did it because I hate you.  You are a cancer sore on the anus of or forum......just kidding.  I love pretty much everything you post.  Don't worry about the garbage.  I read that post and I see nothing wrong with it.  Good MOJO for your plants!

-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz

It wasn't me


----------



## Jericho

Just gave you a boost of rep to make up for it. cowards who ever left it and didn't sign the name.


----------



## Roddy

LOL, rep doesn't matter to me, if you like my comments, you'll read...but THANKS Jericho!

This post wasn't to out who it was, not to call them out either and I'm not caring that they left it. I do wonder what was stupid in the comment though...but won't likely be finding out lol I'm always happy to hear others' thoughts, but hoping we're all adults here.

Moving on now, THANKS for the responses!!!

I'm watching the suspected hermie plant, seems crazy to chop at this stage (unless I see signs of imminent pollen danger lol)...will keep watch.

The gals upstairs in veg are really bulking up now, will get measurements as soon as I have access to the room (in an hour or so lol)

The gals in bud are really appreciating the new addition of light, the 400w HPS hanging down among the plants is really gonna be a blessing. I may not notice too much difference in the plants nearing harvest, but you can bet I will be rewarded for this!! Plans are, I want to add a pair of 600w run off a 1000w ballast...one light hanging in hood with the other used as body lighting (vert).


----------



## blackwind

Two 600s run off a single 1k ballast? I'm intrigued, tell me more...


----------



## Roddy

The local hydro shop sells an adaptor that can be hooked to a single 1000w ballast and run 2 600w lights. 1200w from a 1k ballast....sweet!


----------



## Jericho

Roddy said:
			
		

> The local hydro shop sells an adaptor that can be hooked to a single 1000w ballast and run 2 600w lights. 1200w from a 1k ballast....sweet!



I'm sorry roddy i dont see how that can work. If a 1k ballast is running 2 600w bulbs then it is not going to be putting out 1200w. 

I would not trust that unless he shows you a working model of it in the shop.


----------



## blackwind

This appears to be what he's talking about. 

hxxp://www.sunpulselamps.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31&Itemid=16

It does look interesting, but I bet it runs them at 500w each. It also says it's to be used with their bulbs only. I wonder what a light meter would show compared to a regular 600? Pretty cool idea though.


----------



## Jericho

blackwind said:
			
		

> This appears to be what he's talking about.
> 
> hxxp://www.sunpulselamps.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=31&Itemid=16
> 
> It does look interesting, but I bet it runs them at 500w each. It also says it's to be used with their bulbs only. I wonder what a light meter would show compared to a regular 600? Pretty cool idea though.



Hmm looks interesting, It cannot run them at 600w each, So there is going to be a loss of lumens somewhere.


----------



## Gixxerman420

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> 9and 1/2 ozs from one plant,dang I must me doing something wrong...


no... Some growers choose to spend the extra time on the vegetative cycle.. I'd rather flower a lot more smaller plants, and get the same or better yield in less time... Sea of green or ScrOG is the only way to go!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> Didn't realize we could see our rep comments etc, but someone left this comment with a red rep for the above quote: _01-30-2011 04:17 AM	dont be stupid_
> 
> Not trying to cause any problems, no clue who left this comment and don't care...but would like to know what was stupid about the comment?? Since I didn't know what I was looking for, where to look or how to look, I am glad I decided to ask instead of think I knew...so glad I learned all I needed about trich checking. If learning is stupid, I apologize.
> 
> Please, point out my stupidity?


LEARNING IS THE DUMBEST THING YOU CAN DO! DON'T YOU KNOW THAT EVERYONE HERE KNOWS EXACTLY WHAT THEY'RE DOING? THAT'S WHY WE JOINED THE FORUM TO START WITH! Just giving you a hard time.. I had no idea what a trichrome even was when I first started out... In fact, the way you check to see if your ladies are ready for harvest has changed since I started! We used to wait until the hairs were turning orange and more than half the plant was like that... Now we know that the trichromes are where we should be deciding the maturity level from. It is most certainly neither stupid or discouraged to learn more about our trade here... That's why we all came! And to whom ever left you negative feedback, f#@* em'! They obviously don't get the gist of what we're trying to do here on the forum!


----------



## Roddy

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> no... Some growers choose to spend the extra time on the vegetative cycle.. I'd rather flower a lot more smaller plants, and get the same or better yield in less time... Sea of green or ScrOG is the only way to go!



Limited to 12 plants, a SOG isn't a choice for me at this time! However, growing nice big plants that produce big yields....I'm game!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Jericho said:
			
		

> Just gave you a boost of rep to make up for it. cowards who ever left it and didn't sign the name.


noone ever boosts my rep


----------



## Roddy

Jericho said:
			
		

> Hmm looks interesting, It cannot run them at 600w each, So there is going to be a loss of lumens somewhere.



You could be right, no idea....but the hydro guy said it would run 2 600's, which it likely will. I would wager there would be a slight loss in lumens too, but I can live with that as long as I am able to get the full benefit from the 2 lights!! 

This is merely another upgrade in the very near future, I realized I threw my money away buying the 400w since it won't ever have a secondary when I do my upgrades and know that the 1000w with hood, bulbs and wiring adaptor won't be as big a waste since I can use most items later on anyway!


----------



## Roddy

Roddy said:
			
		

> Limited to 12 plants, a SOG isn't a choice for me at this time! However, growing nice big plants that produce big yields....I'm game!



In fact, the White Widow I am watching closely will be a big producer should it make it through, she's a nice 53" tall and 33" around with 20 spear-like colas coming from her multi-topped body! I wish I could post a pic, the camera isn't any good. If the WW is as big a producer as I think, she could make it to the half pound range...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

any pics of the garden *Roddy*?


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> Limited to 12 plants, a SOG isn't a choice for me at this time! However, growing nice big plants that produce big yields....I'm game!


I think it's a preference thing... If I could get the nice big plants as quickly as a bunch of smaller clones, I'd much rather see the big girls pumping outdoor type yeilds! I'm impatient though, so I prefer your sea of green or ScrOG methods for time sake, but your 9+ ozer. is a beaut my friend! Not to mention the whole bit about growing medicinally, I too have back problems but my state is behind the times... Time would not be an issue if that weren't the case.I like how you're hiding behind that giant bud:rofl: CLASSIC!!! Did you have to stake any of that plant up!? any issues with breakage in this or other grows? Just curious mate!


----------



## Roddy

I did have to stale the Kandy Kush up, she was falling all over herself towards the end...only breakages were more purposeful (taste test) than accidental, and that taste wasn't counted in final harvest, I figure we actually yielded more like 10oz

It does take a month longer, but this just means I get more time to enjoy the babes' grow lol...so far, not too bad with plants being healthy though. Not saying there wasn't issues, just that they were relatively simple fixes and more a scare than an issue! 

My Big Band is soooo very happy, her leaves are pointing straight up toward the light, all nice and green! I attribute this to transplanting from a 5gal pot to a n 18gal just before budding (actually, I transplanted her a week into budding lol)....the new soil feeding the babe seems to be the ticket! Future grows will end in either a 10gal or 5gal smart pot, doing tests now to determine.

I loved that Kandy Kush, my first genetics grow and she was great fun...have another in veg right now! The high beats everything I've grown or smoked recently, and has won the praises of all my friends lol...awesome!!


----------



## Roddy

Here's some pics from the current grow, surprised the camera did this good lol. This is the WW, she's looking good!


 Each of these nuggests are like pine cones in shape and size, this should make for a good harvest size!


 Another shot of the WW's many colas...and a glimpse at the Big Band in the background. Notice her leaves all pointing upward!


 Although this pic doesn't do anything for showing buds, the Big Band has some really beautiful billowy bulbous buds which have a very fruity smell to them! I liken her to my Pineapple Express in both plant structure and bud, but I'm thinking the addition of the body lighting will boost her yield considerably....maybe 6 oz of her??


 This shows the last of the 3 in bud room at this time, the Train Wreck! She's a hefty 34" tall and 32" around...SWEET! I tied her down during veg, this made for the plant to be bushy,,,she has a bit of a bend to her main stem from the tying down lol I'm looking for big results from this one as well, she's really beautiful looking (just starting to show signs of buds). Light in foreground is the 400w used for body lighting.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> View attachment 161552
> Here's some pics from the current grow, surprised the camera did this good lol. This is the WW, she's looking good!
> 
> View attachment 161553
> Each of these nuggests are like pine cones in shape and size, this should make for a good harvest size!
> 
> View attachment 161554
> Another shot of the WW's many colas...and a glimpse at the Big Band in the background. Notice her leaves all pointing upward!
> 
> View attachment 161555
> Although this pic doesn't do anything for showing buds, the Big Band has some really beautiful billowy bulbous buds which have a very fruity smell to them! I liken her to my Pineapple Express in both plant structure and bud, but I'm thinking the addition of the body lighting will boost her yield considerably....maybe 6 oz of her??
> 
> View attachment 161556
> This shows the last of the 3 in bud room at this time, the Train Wreck! She's a hefty 34" tall and 32" around...SWEET! I tied her down during veg, this made for the plant to be bushy,,,she has a bit of a bend to her main stem from the tying down lol I'm looking for big results from this one as well, she's really beautiful looking (just starting to show signs of buds). Light in foreground is the 400w used for body lighting.


How do you attach photos singly with captions like that? Also, you said first genetics grow... Do you mean first seeds you've bought? Or is genetics a seed bank? How's the taste, is it a fruity or deisel-like flavor? I liked ICE for the buzz, but blue mystic is by far my favorite tasting so far... Not had but like four strains... Bubblelicious was good, but blue mystic was like a berry flavor! GREAT! BTW... How long are you vegging these ladies to get them this big!? How many this size would jam into a 3x3x6 tent do you think?


----------



## Roddy

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> How do you attach photos singly with captions like that? Also, you said first genetics grow... Do you mean first seeds you've bought? Or is genetics a seed bank? How's the taste, is it a fruity or deisel-like flavor? I liked ICE for the buzz, but blue mystic is by far my favorite tasting so far... Not had but like four strains... Bubblelicious was good, but blue mystic was like a berry flavor! GREAT! BTW... How long are you vegging these ladies to get them this big!? How many this size would jam into a 3x3x6 tent do you think?



For the pics, I load them using the manage attachments, then in the menu at top, see attachments...this will show you each picture you uploaded for that post. I attach one, then put in any info and move to the next! 

Genetics, yes, this would be the first grow using bought seeds (other than bought in a bag lmao). She was a bonus seed (UFO) in an order a friend made, he gave me the seed.

Taste....a bit diesel-like tasting, but has a sweet side as well! Great taste, she has just enough "punch" to take your breath away, but doesn't hurt you!

Veg...as long as it takes to reach desired hieght, around 32" or so. It often takes around 6-8 weeks or so. I also tend to let them veg as long as needed due to room restrictions at the time, so some veg longer than I expect...and some not as long!

For a room that size, I'd say not many lol. The Kandy Kush alone took up about 3'x5' of grow room!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> For a room that size, I'd say not many lol. The Kandy Kush alone took up about 3'x5' of grow room!


:rofl: yeah I'd say I may have issues getting more than one into a 3x3 tent! Thx again man!


----------



## Roddy

But for the yield and high, you could always veg to desired height for your needs! I'm currently vegging one which will go into and stay in a 5gal smart pot, we'll see if this makes a difference in size or yield.

Have been sick the last few, so sick I couldn't smoke anything...but tried really hard to smoke the PEx since it has the smoothest draw...so I haven't had a look-see at the gals very much. Went into the veg room today and inspected, WOW! My LSD has 14 nodes at 16"sq, one OG Kush has 12 nodes in 15"sq while the other seems to be a different pheno, she is straight up and almost stretchy looking, but still the same 15"...just no bushiness. Next up is the Great White Shark which is growing upward more than outward, but has had some strange nute issue from get-go which has killed all the large fan leaves...only the large fan leaves. She too is 15" tall, but not bushy...yet. All these gals came out of the ground Feb 1.

Will try to get pics in a bit...


----------



## Gixxerman420

I think I'll veg to about 18-20" and flower six of the ladies in 3 gallon pots... Although I may decide to go larger since I have the extra room... I have been jamming eight 11" pots into the tent, but with 6, maybe I can do 5 gallon pots... I'll check up on that! Have you ever "recycled" soil? Suggested? I just don't know how tossing six 5 gal. pots of dirt out after only two months of use would make my pockets feel!


----------



## Roddy

It'll be more like 3 months (2 months budding) and the pots I've used had little recoverable soil since the roots were so thick throughout....yes, even the 18gal tubs. I suspect the roots to fully take up the room in the smart pots I am now using, leaving even less recoverable soil. And yes, soil is expensive, but think about how much the end product is in comparison!!  The trade-off is quite manageable if you keep your eye on the prize!!

With the smaller area, if you're game, try a smart pot in the 3gal beside a 5gal regular pot and see if you notice a difference. I believe (no proof) the smart pots will grow as big of plants in smaller containers since the roots are thicker and have more uptake ability! This boils down to you having room for the same amount of ladies in less soil...less money spent on soil! I doubt you'll gain room for more ladies since, as far as I've noticed, my gals are growing LARGE in their new pots! I am currently trying this experiment using 2 sizes smart pots...10gal and 5gal...to see if there's a difference or if I'm wasting money myself.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *Roddy*..looks good for what we can see....Have ya tried useing the force flash on ya camera when shooting under HPS?...Try and hold the camera at the same level as the light and shoot pic with flash on...I have to take a crap load of pics  to get a few good ones...hope this helps...take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Roddy

Yep, 4U, but the camera is really cheap and just no good. I have a very expensive one here, but it's needing repair which I am impatient to get done!! Heading upstairs to take pics of the veg gals now, should come out fair since less light interference, we'll see!!

THANKS, my friend!!


----------



## Roddy

Well, took some more pics.....not very good ones, I am afraid. Can't believe how junky this camera really is.


 This is the LSD by Barney's Farm, she's about 16" tall and around, nice and green, very happy with tons of nodes and branchings.


 Looking almost like the LSD's twin, here's an OG Kush by Reserva Prevada. Also about 16" tall and around, also very happy and green with many nodes and branches.


 This is also an OG Kush, notice how she is more upright and stretched looking even though under similar conditions save pot size which is 5gal smart pot instead of 10gal like the other. 


 Last one here is the Great White Shark, this pic shows nothing of the issue with the drying and dying large fan leaves which seems to have slowed. Might have fixed her nute issue.

Now for a few budding gals??


 Here's the Widow, the brownish looking leaves on her are actually turning purple...to give an idea as to how worthless this camera truly is. Buds tight and covered with white crystals. 53" to top of cola.


 You can't even see the golf ball sized buds on this, the Big Band...but they're there! the cola should be quite impressive! Her leaves are still pointing straight up, she is as green and happy as the day I put her in budding, around a month ago... 34" from pot to top.


 Train Wreck just beginning to show her buds! She is soooo thick and lush...WOW! HUGE...36" tall and around...and growing! She should get taller.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> It'll be more like 3 months (2 months budding) and the pots I've used had little recoverable soil since the roots were so thick throughout....yes, even the 18gal tubs. I suspect the roots to fully take up the room in the smart pots I am now using, leaving even less recoverable soil. And yes, soil is expensive, but think about how much the end product is in comparison!!  The trade-off is quite manageable if you keep your eye on the prize!!
> 
> With the smaller area, if you're game, try a smart pot in the 3gal beside a 5gal regular pot and see if you notice a difference. I believe (no proof) the smart pots will grow as big of plants in smaller containers since the roots are thicker and have more uptake ability! This boils down to you having room for the same amount of ladies in less soil...less money spent on soil! I doubt you'll gain room for more ladies since, as far as I've noticed, my gals are growing LARGE in their new pots! I am currently trying this experiment using 2 sizes smart pots...10gal and 5gal...to see if there's a difference or if I'm wasting money myself.


sorry, should have clarified... I meant two months flowering because I'm going to wait until just before flip to transplant into the bigger pots...Do you think I really need 5 gal. pots to fill a 3x3 tent with 6 plants? Or would 3 gal. suffice? Just trying to conserve where I can you know! I'm thinking about perhaps doing three in 3 gal. and 3 in 5 gal. and see if there is a noticable difference! Thanx for the input!


----------



## Roddy

I'm a size guy, I feel bigger pots=bigger plants/yield. I've heard arguments otherwise and am glad others can do as well or better in smaller pots, I think this means more work as well which could mean more mistakes for us lesser experienced growers since this means less soil which obviously means more feeding/watering. This is my opinion and could be flawed, would love to hear differing views if so here!!

However, I am feeling the love from these smart pots, thinking I wasted my money on the 10gals and will be picking up more 5gals...

One thing I have felt has helped me was transplanting before bud....but now will instead be refreshing the soil since need for bigger pot doesn't look needed with smarts. I filled the smarts to 3/4 and will be topping off at bud. I hope it works as well, but also feel the better root system will help here, will be adding some bat guano and molasses as needed!

Ok, something was said about soil waste (throwing away 5gal pots of soil)...I've thought about this and, what about emptying the used pot onto the compost pile for a recycling?


----------



## SensiStarFan

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm a size guy, I feel bigger pots=bigger plants/yield. I've heard arguments otherwise and am glad others can do as well or better in smaller pots, I think this means more work as well which could mean more mistakes for us lesser experienced growers since this means less soil which obviously means more feeding/watering. This is my opinion and could be flawed, would love to hear differing views if so here!!
> 
> However, I am feeling the love from these smart pots, thinking I wasted my money on the 10gals and will be picking up more 5gals...


 
I was actually thinking about this the other day. I have flowered in 2,3,5, and am currently flowering in 8 gallon pots. I have fit as many as 30 plants under my 2 600HPS and as few as 5 into roughly the same amount of square footage. So now I am seeing the advantages/disadvantages to both sides of the argument. I'm sure there are many things I am overlooking but these are just a few things I thought about.

Small pot&plant combo pro's:
1) a sick or destroyed plant affects your grow less because it represents a smaller portion of your total potential yield.
2) overall everything weighs less. When you are high and tired it is not fun moving around 8 gallon pots with large plants and wet soil.
3) The chance for more variety. More individual pots means you could grow as many strains as you have pots in your flowering room.

Large pot&plant combo pro's:
1) Many legal growers are limited in the number of plants they can grow. Obviously larger plants and pots would be the better choice for better yield. Also, if you are growing illegally and are busted, the number of plants being grown could factor into the charges.
2) Watering is easier. Much easier to water 5 plants than 30. 

I think your question is a very interesting one Roddy and I would bet people could debate here about pot size to the end of time 

-SSF-

(PS-plants are looking great!)


----------



## BBFan

You should absolutely recycle your soil!  Doesn't even need to go into the compost heap, but that's the very least you should do.

I just picked up some smart pots (I've never used them before) and I'm prepping to use them- but 2 things I've been told are they should be your final transplant and they are a pain to clean out because of the way the roots grow into the sides of the pot.

But more importantly, you can get away with smaller pots (so ask me why I bought the 7 gallon smart pots  ).

Looking great Roddy!  Good luck with them!


----------



## Roddy

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> 2) overall everything weighs less. When you are high and tired it is not fun moving around 8 gallon pots with large plants and wet soil.



There's a "NO HIGH" rule when it comes to time to work on the plants...watering, feeding, moving around or anything at all. I know a mistake means someone isn't gonna be happy... :doh:


----------



## SensiStarFan

Roddy said:
			
		

> Ok, something was said about soil waste (throwing away 5gal pots of soil)...I've thought about this and, what about emptying the used pot onto the compost pile for a recycling?
> There's a "NO HIGH" rule when it comes to time to work on the plants...watering, feeding, moving around or anything at all. I know a mistake means someone isn't gonna be happy


 
By the way I'm a size guy too I prefer the bigger pots.  And I recycle my soil.  I use pro-mix BX and I add nothing to it.  I grow and flower my plants using GH-3 part nutes.  At the end of flower I do a flush for a few days with just plain 6.5 ph water to not only flush the plants but flush all the excess nutrients out of the soil.  Then after harvesting I shake the root mass into a huge plastic tub and then re-use that soil.  

How can you NOT work in your garden high?  I get high on purpose to work in my garden, makes it so much more fun.
 -SSF-


----------



## Killuminati420

Your ladies are lookin' awesome Roddy :aok:


			
				SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> How can you NOT work in your garden high? I get high on purpose to work in my garden, makes it so much more fun.
> -SSF-


:yeahthat: Being baked in the garden is just great. I love occasionaly smoking with them too, it's like bonding :rofl:


----------



## Roddy

Being high with the ladies is allowed, being high while tending to them isn't lol...I smoke with my ladies every day, sit and watch them grow...I know their every inch...but I just wouldn't want a simple highon mistake to rob me of much hard work and irreplaceable meds. :doh: 

And trust me, I'm prone to stupid mistakes without being high!!

And THANKS, my friend!! I am really having a lot of fun learning all this stuff!!


----------



## Roddy

Well, it worked out that poor ol Roddy was sick as a dog and couldn't make an order during the promo  I order with a friend to split shipping etc, and just couldn't get together to make the order. Sad, but life...

Yesterday, however, I was able to get with my bud and we ordered a few seeds:

MY ORDER...5 Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush and 5 Barney's Farm Red Diesel....all I could truly afford at this time lol

Next batch will be dropped soon, going to be fun deciding which to grow next.


----------



## Jericho

Nice order Roddy. My next order i plan on getting some Barney's farm strains, will be interesting to see.


----------



## Roddy

Lights just came on about an hour ago, I opened the door a half hour ago and I have been mesmerized by the beauty inside since! Can't stop from walking in and drooling over the ladies, the crystals all over the WW are like looking at diamonds, the Big Band now has one 12"x4" cola bud of white mass enveloped by green leaves. Big band is about 4 weeks in now??

I NEED A CAMERA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jericho

I will second that, You need a camera hehe.


----------



## Roddy

Maybe soon, Jericho, I go back to work beginning of next month!

Update and correction to the ladies in bud room:

First up, WW...she is at 53", is about a week or 10 days from harvest and WOW, she is beautiful! Looking at a half-pounder here...I can feel it! She's at around a 40% amber count.

Big Band is at 40" tall, she is shaped like a Christmas tree and has a TON of billowy white hairy bud all over her. The main cola will be MASSIVE if early growth is an indicator, she is huge now at 4 weeks of budding!

Train Wreck is the mistake I made in an earlier post, she is a nice tall 44" tall, is 32"x37" in thickness, amazing how much the side-lighting has caused her to bush out!! Some of the lower leaves are showing their tops to the side-light and not laying with top toward sky. Little budlings are just starting to form, there's gonna be a big amount on this beast!

Waiting patiently for the WW to finish so I can move a few ladies down from veg...also waiting to buy more lighting since the gals in veg will be more than the bud room can handle right now. Another 1000w ballast, an adaptor, 2 600w HPS bulbs, a vert set-up and a hood will bring the room to near completion...just in time to start the move to the bigger rooms?? LMAO Bigger rooms will have ventilation set-ups!


----------



## Roddy

Update on the lighting situation...the splitter i was planning to use is made for use with SUNPULSE bulbs only...this means that it is MH only....ooops. Hydro guy says others are using it with HPS bulbs without issue, I'm not going that route.

So, looks like I'll be buying the 1000w HPS set-up and go from there...possibly a 600w HPS for body-lighting as well.

I decided on the General Organics 5 part line for nutes.


----------



## lordhighlama

although your verbal descriptions are wonderful....

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah That.


----------



## Roddy

Well, was meaning to pull the vegging ladies out and clean the room up a touch, so here's pics of those:



 Here's The skinny OG Kush, pic mislabeled GWS. Notice the coat hanger bending her over, I decided she needed a bit of Mommy Dearest treatment.


 Training her over, she will hopefully fill out nicely and produce a better yield. I have 2 phenotypes of OG going, will be interesting to see how they turn out!


 Tall and skinny, she was around 20" but has a hangover...


 Here's the LSD from Barney's Farm.


 Oh, isn't she a pretty little bush? Around 20" tall and 27" wide!


 Huge, healthy fan leaves, this gal is really showing promise!


 OG Kush, 5th week vegging, she'll be HUGE by the time room opens for her in the bud room!


 Showing OG the menu!


 Here's the Great White Shark, the troubled one of the group! 


 From the start her big fan leaves would dry up and crumble away, but she's healthy and happy regardless.


 Yes, those are burns on the top leaves, the T5's will get hot when leaves are left to grow into the bulb.


 She's getting better daily and will really thrive with her new line of food!

And by the by...disregard the dates on the pics, I have no clue how to set that on the camera LOL Camera took decent pics, but it took me over an hour and a half to take them, move the room around and set the light up just right so it didn't wash out the camera completely...it really is junk lmao! These are the best pics, the others were worthless!

Pics of the other gals in the veg room coming very soon have to upload and edit first and my back is now killing me! Med time!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> Well, was meaning to pull the vegging ladies out and clean the room up a touch, so here's pics of those:
> 
> View attachment 162131
> Here's The skinny OG Kush, pic mislabeled GWS. Notice the coat hanger bending her over, I decided she needed a bit of Mommy Dearest treatment.
> 
> View attachment 162132
> Training her over, she will hopefully fill out nicely and produce a better yield. I have 2 phenotypes of OG going, will be interesting to see how they turn out!
> 
> View attachment 162133
> Tall and skinny, she was around 20" but has a hangover...
> 
> View attachment 162134
> Here's the LSD from Barney's Farm.
> 
> View attachment 162135
> Oh, isn't she a pretty little bush? Around 20" tall and 27" wide!
> 
> View attachment 162136
> Huge, healthy fan leaves, this gal is really showing promise!
> 
> View attachment 162137
> OG Kush, 5th week vegging, she'll be HUGE by the time room opens for her in the bud room!
> 
> View attachment 162138
> Showing OG the menu!
> 
> View attachment 162139
> Here's the Great White Shark, the troubled one of the group!
> 
> View attachment 162140
> From the start her big fan leaves would dry up and crumble away, but she's healthy and happy regardless.
> 
> View attachment 162141
> Yes, those are burns on the top leaves, the T5's will get hot when leaves are left to grow into the bulb.
> 
> View attachment 162142
> She's getting better daily and will really thrive with her new line of food!
> 
> And by the by...disregard the dates on the pics, I have no clue how to set that on the camera LOL Camera took decent pics, but it took me over an hour and a half to take them, move the room around and set the light up just right so it didn't wash out the camera completely...it really is junk lmao! These are the best pics, the others were worthless!
> 
> Pics of the other gals in the veg room coming very soon have to upload and edit first and my back is now killing me! Med time!!


Looking good as usual Rod! Keep it up!:cool2:


----------



## MichiganMedhead

looking good man! how was the somango? i'm REALLY interested in tryin some of soma's stuff and that one always sticks out.


----------



## Roddy

The problem with soooo many seeds and so little room is that you have to make choices on which to grow, the Somango is in the wings still. I think she'll be dropped soon though, maybe this round!

eta...and THANKS for the kind words everyone, I am having some great fun!


----------



## MichiganMedhead

you would have my undying attention if you popped that somango 

keep up the great work:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:

:watchplant:


----------



## Roddy

:smoke1: I will have a harvest report for you soon.....and some pics of the ladies! I hope to get a good pic or two of the Big Band and her big cola!!


----------



## Roddy

*I promised pics of the veg room, I finally borrowed the good camera (or better at least lol)...so here are some new pics!*


 Veg closet #1, we have from left to right...LSD (Barney's Farm), GWS front center (GHS), Orange Bud center back (Dutch Passion) and OG Kush (Reserva Privada). Yes, they are a bit packed in there.


 Closer view under the light, that's GWS. All of these plants are at about 26" high, the OG and LSD are about 30" wide each while the other two are more upright than bushy. Planted the OG and LSD in 10gal smart pots, the others in 5gal smart pots.


 Ahhh, the baby Kandy Kush. Only one of the three to survive, one was my fault (I got impatient lol), the other was due to my cat Silly knocking over the cup one night. This gal is at around 2 weeks, is in a 5gal smart pot.


 Veg closet #2 shows us the second OG Kush right (Reserva Privada), White Widow center (Dutch Passion) and Skunk #11 left (Dutch Passion). These are around 5 weeks as are all in closet #1, but watering issues kept these a bit smaller than the others. Out of picture is the KK immediate right.


 Another view of closet #1 under the lights looking longways.


 Closet #1 with a 5gal bucket in forefront to show size. The light on the floor is my fluorowing 125...found a use for her once again LMAO


 Closet #1 looking closer...happy, green babes, they are doing well.

*Now to the bud room...*


 Here we have the Big Band cola, this pic does absolutely nothing for it though. Not showing the heavy dusting of white sparkly goodness all over every leaf (yes, even the bigger ones save the large fans). It also shows very little of the tons of white hairs that the buds are made up of. The bud is about the height of a 2 lr nute bottle.


 Bud room from the unused side looking at the gals. Big Band on the left, Train Wreck on right. Big Band is in her 5th week (if memory serves) with the TW at 3 weeks. The bell shaped light in foreground is my 400w MH, it's trained sideways a bit to throw her light at the gals.


 The light behind the gals is a 400w HPS used for body lighting...I think the gals are really appreciating all that extra light!


 Looking down on the Train Wreck and her tons of tiny bud formations. TW was bent over in veg and has a lot of cola-type branches shooting up! She is a nice large 52" or so tall and around 36" wide.


 And last, Big Band again! She's nicely shaped like a Christmas tree, she is 40" or so (I didn't measure and am going off memory here, sorry). Her buds are bulking up nicely, should be a good yield!


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice Roddy!
Beautiful, all of it.

I grow TW too. Yours is bigger!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Rosie!! 

You know me, I like to get them nice and big lol! Currently awaiting the OG Kush and LSD from closet #1 to come of maturity so I can throw them in bud, they are getting pretty big!

I should add that there is a 1000w HPS hanging over the gals in bud room, it's out of view but shining down brightly!


----------



## blackwind

How are you liking the smart pots now that you've had a chance to get to know them a little bit? Do you think 5Gal is big enough? I see you are using some 10 Gal, 10 kind of seems like overkill to me but I dunno. I just transplanted into my first 5 Gal Smart pots, just curious what to expect.


----------



## Roddy

The gals in the 5gal are smaller around and more straight up than those in the 10gal...but strains are different too....except for the OG's. However, I believe I have 2 phenos here and can't compare accurately. Overall, I do think the 10gals are producing bigger plants and I will be buying more 10gals. I will be using the 5gals as starter pots and transplanting before bud to 10gals...fresh soil as well as root room.

I love the smart pots though!


----------



## blackwind

Hmmm, good to know. I may do the same. That's a lot of Sunshine #4 though, the guys at the hydro store will love me even more than they already do


----------



## Roddy

Not using Advanced #4 myself, have moved to Roots Organic 707 by Aurora! It's a pre-mixed natural soil blend and is much cheaper. I am getting it for $26/3cu' bag....as opposed to $50 for the Advanced in same size.


----------



## Roddy

More pics, these are a bit better ones of the Big Band!



 Here's one of the little buds on the side, check out all the white stuff coating those leaves! This bud is about the size of a pill bottle (around, might be a touch longer), but should provide much better meds than can come in pill form!


 Here's a view of the main cola on her, check out the red and white hairs all over her...and of course, the white coating on all the leaves!


 Different view, same cola! She is really looking good at 5 weeks, hope she does the bulking up in these last 3 or so? If so, these buds will really produce! She's currently about the size around of a 20oz and about the height of a nute bottle as I had mentioned before!


 Looking down on the cola, check out all the trimming I'll have ahead of me! I should mention that just touching a leaf brings the smell of strawberries to the air and on your hand! SWEET!


----------



## SensiStarFan

amazing color to those Roddy.  That last one looks almost pink.

-SSF-


----------



## Roddy

THANKS SSF, but I suspect the pinkish hue is due to the lighting and not the true color of the bud...I wish though! The rest of the coloring is true, but the pinkish is a light reflection issue!


----------



## Rosebud

Really it isn't pink? They are very nice. Good job.


----------



## Roddy

I am on a maturity watch at this point, my LSD and OG Kush are now 30" tall (and around LMAO) and not showing alternating nodes as yet! In fact, NONE of the gals in veg are, all are in 5th week or going into 6th week of veg...save the Kandy Kush of course! When oh when will they change, I am completely out of veg room!! 

THANKS, Rosie!!! I can't wait to taste this gal, she looks scrumptious!


----------



## Roddy

NICE!!!! I finally got a sugar shot.....it's all in the lighting, I finally got it just right!


 One of the side buds, she's deceptively longer than she looks due to it turning down under a bit. One of these days, I'll get all elements AND add a perception piece in as well....getting there!


 Not sure what the blue is, but here's another bud with all the pretty sugar!

I'm beginning to wonder what the last plant I grew was...this babe, as well as the Kandy Kush AND the PEx all had more white crystals than the supposed WW.


----------



## Roddy

The OG Kush and LSD have entered the bud room, giving much needed room to the remaining 6 in veg!! SWEET!!

Big Band is looking sooo beautiful, I am tempted to sneak a bud for taste testing...but am currently staying strong! A few weeks left, trich check yesterday showed about a 3% amber LMAO! She's really bulking up though, the buds are awesome looking!

Train Wreck is in her 2nd week...or 3rd?? I need to write things down lol. Her buds are forming nicely now, there will be a ton on this big bush!! I'm surprised to see frostiness on her leaves already?

Oh yes, almost forgot...since I sent the LSD and OG over to be cloned, I will have a few to do an experiment with. All the talk about clones vs seeds, I will test this myself under comparable conditions and with my same skill lvl...I'll soon know firsthand how the two stack up!


----------



## Roddy

Big Band is starting to show what is likely a cal/mag def. Gave her a bit of extra molasses and am watching, but with only 2 or 3 weeks left, I'm not too worried at this point. However, the LSD is showing some browning of the leaves that I am concerned with slightly, am watching her close.

Big Band showed a low amber trich count on most leaves, but showed high (around 60% amber) on 2 leaves....she's beautiful, that's for sure. I want a potent beast, so waiting her out as long as possible!

rain Wreck is forming tons and tons of buds, she already has white crystals all over her sugar leaves...SWEET!


----------



## Roddy

For those following along, THANKS!! I am more than happy to share my experiences here, I am also more than happy to learn from all of you...sorry if I am a pain at times. I'll add along here as I can. will add pics as I get the camera to work and will be happy to answer questions/interact with all here. I'll also try to stay out of the rest of the forums so as to not bother you all so much 

I asked about light stretch in the lights section, my gals seem to be stretching alot...way more than any before. In fact, the tall pheno OG has almost 7" between nodes...yet the light is nearly touching the plant at all times. I don't know what the deal is, this one is the worst, the others have around 2" gaps. All conditions are the same save I started a new nute line on this grow.

That said, suggestions on what to do with this plant. It is 26" tall and MAYBE 12" around. I thought to hop her back quite a bit and see what happens, I have plenty of time before I have to move her to budding. Thoughts?


----------



## Jericho

It could just be a different pheno. When i grew 2 RRF side by side they were complete opposites. 
One was about 14 inches tall, and not busy at all, all the branches had grown hugging the stem. 
The other was about 24 inches tall, bushy as well, smoked the same and produced pretty much the same as well but completely different physically.


----------



## Roddy

I hear you on the pheno, I believe it is a different pheno, but the stretch is hard to take. 7" between nodes, these things are nothing more than palm trees lol


----------



## Jericho

Roddy said:
			
		

> I hear you on the pheno, I believe it is a different pheno, but the stretch is hard to take. 7" between nodes, these things are nothing more than palm trees lol



Dont worry it will fill in hopefully. If not consider loosing the lower branches and maybe tie her down some. 

Is it still in veg or flower?


----------



## Roddy

In veg, will be for a few more weeks.


----------



## Jericho

Roddy said:
			
		

> In veg, will be for a few more weeks.



Why not top her now before flower?


----------



## Roddy

This is what I am thinking, but wondering how far I should go down...she's tall. I just went up and put the hanger on her main stem again (she's been bent down before, this only made the other branches grow straight up), and bent her branches back...they stayed down without weight on them even though their stems are thick.

Might just top them back about 6" on all branches...or is that to much too fast and the plant will shock?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

If its RP's OG then it will def stretch like hell...  shes also a PITA to root and very sensitiveon the nutes...   that LSD is prob gona stretch like crazy too...  just a heads up...


----------



## Jericho

Well i wouldn't do the sides because once you top they will grow any ways due to more energy being given to them. 

Dont forget when they go into flower they are going to stretch again. so careful.


----------



## Roddy

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> If its RP's OG then it will def stretch like hell...  shes also a PITA to root and very sensitiveon the nutes...   that LSD is prob gona stretch like crazy too...  just a heads up...



I noticed the other OG (yes, RP) had a bit of stretch to her and her branches were thick, but this one...wow! The other has about 2" nodes gaps while this one has about 7". I guess it'll do what it will, we'll see how she comes out! LSD...she too was stretchy, about like the bushy OG (2" nodes)! Not seen a nute issue yet, but the bushy pheno just went into bud...I'm sure it'll be a fun ride!

THANKS for the heads up!


----------



## blackwind

My RP OGs are still pretty small but I definitely see a difference in the phenos. One is short and squat while the other seems like it's in a race to the top of the tent. I'm thinking the short one is the keeper.


----------



## Roddy

Looked in on the gals, gave them a turn and adjusted height as needed, the OG does show a lot of stretch, more like 4" She's not too bad, but the LSD is much bushier with a better frame!

LSD is at 32" while the OG has stretched to 36".

Question about the Big Band, I checked trichs from 5 different spots on the plant today, most showed around a 10%-20% amber with probably 60% milky. One bud showed about a 10% black trich count with the amber count around 40%, the rest were milky. A little longer? The black means bad, should I pluck that bud?


----------



## Roddy

LOL Blackwind, I'm keeping both! If you decide to toss the tall one, you'll be able to keep track of mine.


----------



## Roddy

OK, I went to the local hydro shop and picked up my clones today, 2 from my LSD and 2 from my OG Kush (bushy pheno). I have an open mind, truly I do, but these little wimps are gonna have to do a lot of growing and spreading out before I am impressed any LMAO! I put all 4 under the 125 Fluorowing since the T5's are full up right now, will try to get pics later!

This should be fun and will give me experience with clones!


----------



## Roddy

Both the LSD and OG are showing sex, both female!!!!


----------



## Roddy

Dropped an Acapulco Gold and 2 Vanilla Kush from Barney's Farm, they all popped this morning and are now in soil under light with the clones!!

I am now a caregiver, so I'll be growing more plants per run...SWEET!!!

The Big Band is awesome looking, will check her trichs in a bit and see where we stand!


----------



## Roddy

OMG NO....checked the trichs and am seeing what I believe are mite webs (posted in sick plants section) on the Big Band. I am not sure what to do from here, am thinking it's chop time for the band and a heavy dosing of mite control...will the Train Wreck be ok??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yes it will be fine...mites slow the plant down but doesnt stop it...Best to get a grip on those mites though ..they will cause havick in the room...take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Roddy

WHEW, another mite scare turns out false!!! The issue was dust from my fan which blew onto the plant, the stringy dust looked just like webs on the leaves when I checked trichs! The gal was nearly chopped last night, but cool heads prevailed, she will finish her bud cycle...a few days to go!

I can't say for sure how well the side lighting helped on this plant, but I can say that the bud growth on the lower branches are much more than previous harvests, the buds are thicker and most will be useful and will add to the weight! Competitive stretch aside, I will continue to body light these gals! Most of these buds would have been nothing more than wisps of air, some of these, while not large nugs, are solid and look delicious! The Big Band is comparable in both size and structure to my PEx, the PEx brought in just under 1/4 lb....we'll see if this brings a bit more!

Every time I enter the veg room, I am discouraged. The plants all look so stretched and are making me get creative in trying to get them bushy. I guess it must just be the genetics since the lighting and all conditions save nutes are the same...would the nutes cause stretch?? Seems I read this somewhere, will have to go back and do some more reading to see. Even the Kandy Kush is stretched....


----------



## Roddy

:yay: :yay: Checked the veg room and all 3 seeds have sprouted and are above ground...that's QUICK since I dropped them yesterday (or was it the day before...)! So, I have 4 clones that are showing signs of getting happier and happier, I also have 3 seed to watch...these are close enough I can compare the growth rate (I know, different strains and such, but will give a rough idea).

Gals upstairs in veg are getting bigger and bigger, but they seem stretchy, so i am tying some down a bit to promote more bushiness. This worked well with the original Kandy Kush, we'll see how it goes with the Orange Bud and Great White Shark which were both nearing 30" tall before I tied them down (bent them over to about half the height).

Gals in bud room look happy as ever, the LSD and OG are getting THICK and bushy! Train Wreck has sooooo many buds on her, she looks great! I tied her down just before bud as well and her canopy is all pretty even save for the colas which are sticking up all over. Also, the side (body) light is making for a lot of thicker bud growth on the lower regions of this super thick gal...I do have to turn her every day to make sure all the plant is getting the light!

I'll try to get pics soon!


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds like you got it going on! Pic's when you have time please.


----------



## Roddy

Hey Rosie, sorry I took so long to say THANKS!!!!!! I am going to steal my buddy's camera again tonight or tomorrow, more pics coming shortly!!

OK, today is the day I switch the lighting over from lights on at 7am to lights off at 7am...will likely harvest the Big Band then since she is really close now. I am wondering though, is seeing a few black trichs normal, even when only seeing about a 40% amber/cloudy?

The clones....NICE! The do seem to be growing quickly, but they are some straight up and lean suckers...will definitely be supercropping this group when they get big enough! All in all, these little gals are looking pretty healthy and might just change my mind on clones...maybe. I moved them all to gal tubs last night, they'll soon go into 5gal smart pots to veg!

Seedlings....the 2 Vanilla Kush and the Acapulco Gold are looking great at this time, growing up quickly! I am looking forward to these three...ACAPULCO GOLD BABY!!! And of course, I am a huge kush fan, soooo.....

Veg room...CRAMMED FULL NOW!!! You think those pics with the 3 big vegging gals under each T5 was crammed, it took a LOT of creative thinking to fit all of these PLUS the 4 clones! Big Band will come out of bud room in time to make room for at least 1 of these, maybe 2...she's fairly big lol!

Bud room...I desperately need another 1000w HPS! With becoming a caregiver, I am now needing to put a few more than 4 plants into my room, 1000w more would allow me to double my bud room capacity!

I promise, more pics soon!!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

ostpicsworthless::rofl: Just giving you a hard time RODDY!!!


----------



## Roddy

OK OK, I got off my lazy bum and took a few pics...keep in mind these are quick shots and no moving about to get single plants!



 Here's the 4 clones! 2 on right are LSD, 2 on left are OG Kush!


 These pics were taken yesterday, I have some from today as well....


 Put in the pen for reference, but the amount of nodes should tell the tale pretty well. These are starting to shoot out branches, looking good!


 I think these are today's pics!


 Looking into closet #1, she's pretty full up at this time! This is White Widow (topped and bushy) and Skunk #11 (back of closet). Skunk has a hangover LMAO, she's filling out very nicely after a bit of training her down!


 Same plants, fuller view!


 And closet #2...NO VACANCY! Hanger is on the stretched OG pheno, Kandy Kush is next and you can't really make out the GWS or Orange bud, can you?? They're there lol!

All of the big gals are around 26" save the Kandy Kush which is at a bit over 1' and nicely filling out after being topped! The wires hanging down in the pic are for my fluorowing which is currently lighting the 3 seedlings (Acapulco Gold and 2 Vanilla Kush...all from Barney's Farm)...not much to see there, so didn't bother to turn light out and position the seedlings for shot!

Bud room is in night cycle, still have the big band waiting for chop. She hasn't gone as far as I'd like yet...but we're day to day! The LSD and OG are getting HUGE, they're competing with my Train Wreck for widest plant in bud LMAO! All 3 of these are at least 36" around and showing TONS of bud sites (well, TW is showing tons of bud lol, and I do mean tons!!)

7 plants waiting in the wings, 4 in budding, 4 clones and 3 seedlings...I am off and running for my new patient! IF the LSD and OG turn out nice AND the clones work out, they could be a staple as well as the Kandy Kush and I would be silly not to put the Pineapple Express in as well, wow, what a taste! The rest are up to my patient!


----------



## Roddy

Tonight's finally the night for the Big Band, will post pics of before and after chop!


----------



## Roddy

I really planned to chop Big Band last night, but I couldn't force myself. She's sooo close, but seems to be holding back on me...maybe tonight! I'm running low on two things...weed and room, so she'd better hurry!!

The gals upstairs are OK save the Widow which is sickly right now, but coming around!!!!


----------



## MosesPMG

Hey Roddy Ive heard that the longer you let a plant flower, the high changes from more of a head high, to a body high, as the trichs go from clear to amber. is that correct? just something I thought I read on MP Thanks mate


----------



## Roddy

You are most certainly dead on, my friend! I am going for around a 60% amber tich count, I want some strong meds this go!! Many look for a 50% amber trich, my understanding is that the taste is compromised a bit as the count goes higher (you lose a bit of taste the more amber you go), but the potency raises with the ambers as well!

THANKS for dropping in, Moses!!!


----------



## MosesPMG

:aok: thank you very much Roddy! 
Oh and the CountryCrock pots your using are awesome  never thought of that
mojo for your ladies


----------



## MichiganMedhead

those buds are looking nice roddy! thanks for keepin michigan green


----------



## Roddy

THANKS MM!

Checked Big Band tonight and, while it was at about ready, I let it go for one more night! She will definitely be a strong high lol, can't wait!!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Chop her down! Chop her down! Chop her down! (crowd joins in; cut is made...) "WOOOHOOOO!!!!!"exciting I know!


----------



## Roddy

Tonight's the night.....gonna be alright!


----------



## Rosebud

Roddy, are you really rod stewart?

Have fun tonight!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

you eat a lot of butter..:giggle:...


----------



## Roddy

lmao


----------



## Roddy

OK, here's a bit of pre-harvest fun:



 Here she is before chop, she is a nice 40" tall with a petite 24" width!


 I'm using the junk camera, so this is about as good as it gets, but that's a qt jar to give an idea as to size of cola!


 And again...


 And from a side view...

Will give a smoke report in about 4 days or so!!


----------



## maineharvest

Wow that looks killer Roddy!


----------



## Gixxerman420

:holysheep: those are some nasty nuggies you got there Rod! Rod Stewart? You wish!(Rosey:rofl I wish for that matter... It'd be cool to "know" a celebrity; as strange as Rod Stewart is! Be gentle with her bud; waiting on smoke report! This is the big band right!?


----------



## Roddy

THANKS everyone!! Yes, the Big Band is now chopped and hanging, all 39 lovely branches of her! I'm thinking around 5.5oz dry, but could be off a bit either way since this is an eyeball guestimate! Those nugs were heavy and solid, there were a lot more than expected due to the 400w body lighting which really allowed the lower (woulda been air buds) fill out and get frosty, SWEET!

With the Big Band going out, we had room for 2 more in bud, so Orange Bud and Great White Shark went in! Here's some measurements of the gals in bud at this time:

OG Kush is 54"x30", she's suffering from a clawed up top leaves on all branches, but is getting better!

LSD is 52.5"x29" of WOW, look at all the bud sites! Stretched a bit, but she's really filling out nicely!

Orange Bud is 38"x24" (WOW) and just today went into budding...what will I do with that big gal?? I tied this one down a bit, so she filled in even though she's skinny!

GWS is 33"x22" and is really full for being so skinny. Another I tied down, she's still tied down and will likely have to be tied down more soon enough just like the Orange Bud will!

Train Wreck....49"x33" of some serious budding! This gal is really putting on the weight now at around 5 weeks budding!


----------



## Roddy

Oh, and will borrow the GOOD camera tomorrow and get some "porn" for you all!!


----------



## Roddy

I posted these pics last night, previewed and didn't save....so much work when stoned out of my mind and still high off the harvest! Oh well, here they are...keep in mind these are from the junk camera!


 Her's the cola with my qt jar of stash as reference! The pics in the background are of mountains I climbed while in Vegas! I trimmed the buds a little less tightly this go, less work and still looks good! Still had 4 hours of trim even though!


 Side view of cola, she's nice! Those buds are dense nugs, will bounce for certain! My hands were soooo sticky and stinky when done, the scissor/finger hash was awesome though!


 Here's a pic of the bigger buds from the upper half of the plant, this is about half the harvest....39 full branches in all! The big picture in the background is of the same mountain in the pic directly behind the cola in pics 1 and 2. Climbing this mountain was GREAT fun, we went up that shear wall...without rope!

More pics to come!

Bud room is now crammed full and we're looking into ways to improve lighting! 5 plants in there now!


----------



## Roddy

WOW, I can't believe it myself, can't wait to get some pics to show you all!! With all the big vegged gals waiting impatiently for budding room to ope, I decided it was time to step it up a bit and utilize the entire room! So, we went from 1800w to 2600w, the room basically doubled to 5'x10'......just enough room for 8 plants and me!

So, in the bud room are:

Both OG Kush phenos
LSD
Train Wreck
White Widow
Orange Bud
Great White Shark
Skunk #11


WEEEEEEE................


----------



## Rosebud

My mouth is hanging open. Did you say 39 branches? Those look fabulous.
The other plants are HUGE! You are going to be set man.
Good job!


----------



## Gixxerman420

I'd hate to have that much weed just hanging around; I guess I could take some of that off your hands if you really need me too!:rofl: did it work?


----------



## Roddy

Yes Rosie, 39 full branches, not just buds, every branch came off main stem and was trimmed down. The plant was pretty full even though not as tall as my beasts have gone!

The beasts now in budding are truly huge, they even scare me lol! With the lessened room, it might be a bit of a juggling act to keep all of them happy...but I'm game!

THANKS for stopping by, my friend!!!! Smoke report in a few days!


----------



## Roddy

It is quite the burden, THANKS for the offer Gixxer! I think we'll just :48: the hell out of it though!

Train Wreck is about a month out, then things will sped up a bit (more harvests sooner).


----------



## bho_expertz

Congrats Roddy. Great job :aok: Those hanging buds are better then tits  ... Gotta love this porn.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS BHO!!!!! Yes, gotta love the porn that you can enjoy long after just looking! 

I clipped my White Widow a few times, topped her down and placed the tops in soil about 2 weeks or so ago...just for kicks! Last night I thought I saw the signs of life in one of the cuttings, the three all laid right out on the soil after being planted...but one has risen!!! SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

I love it when that happens.


----------



## Roddy

An unexpected return, I believe this top is actually from the Kandy Kush (was a high moment last night but I think I remembered lol...must....label.....cups.....) THANKS for stopping by Rosie ( I never did ask if you mind me calling you this, a beautiful name which seems to fit the personality perfectly)!!!


on my way up to see if anything is dry enough for a tester!


----------



## Rosebud

hope your tester is dry enough, that is the good thing about a vape, if it is still moist it still vapes.

will wait for smoke report.
rosie


----------



## Roddy

I do very much want a vape, but the bills and such are stacked up and the money is skin tight right now. Work starts up this week (or at least I go back on payroll lol) and I'll be bringing in almost 2x the amount I make on unemployment all winter...soon!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

That will be great. I think money is tight all over right now. Glad you will be back on the payroll.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Roddy again.



:48:


congrats on returning back to the world of Income tax


----------



## Roddy

OK, the camera just sux! Believe it or not, this is the macro setting lol



 Big Band bud from one of the smaller branches, cut her up, let her sit and she smoked fairly well. GREAT taste...strong fruit with hints of deisel?? The high is very heady.

This is not completely dried, had to let sit atop my T5 for about half an hour, but it is good!!!

eta, THANKS 4U and Rosie, much appreciated!


----------



## Roddy

WOW, I wouldn't have ever guessed this plant weighed so much, SWEET!!! She came off the stems this morning and HOLY HEAVY BUDS, she weighed in at 209gr dry! Cola was 19gr! These buds are big and chunky with plenty of red and white!!

I am very happy, who'd have thunk it would come to nearly a 1/2lber


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, that is impressive! That much weight off the big 40 inch girl.  Congratulations Roddy. I am happy for ya. wow.


----------



## bho_expertz

Roddy sorry to ask again but you usually veg them for more then 6 weeks correct ? To you top them when and how often ? What is the usual height of them ?

Congrats for the harvest :aok:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Rosie, I was expecting maybe 5oz, 7.5 is a big surprise for sure!

BHO, I usually go for as long as it takes to get to desired height (around 30" before flip), I've topped a few and tied a few down, but this one was a straight up pine tree, no manipulating at all! I can't recall exactly how tall this one went in at, but it was undoubtedly under the 30", probably closer to 24"! I'm happy to answer all questions, no worries there, and THANKS!!

I am really happy, I was worried about having enough for myself and my patient AND making it to the TW (4 weeks out)...shouldn't be a problem now lol!!

Editing to add that I normally veg for longer than 6 weeks, longer than 8 weeks sometimes. This will go down a bit with the added space in budding, but I still see myself manipulating a few as projects just to see how big I can go!!


----------



## Roddy

I just can't stop looking at the 9"x13" cake pan filled to the brim with beautiful fruity smelling buds...SWEET!!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Roddy said:
			
		

> I just can't stop looking at the 9"x13" cake pan filled to the brim with beautiful fruity smelling buds...SWEET!!!!


 
Bastard :hubba:


----------



## Roddy

Baker man baker man, bake me some goodies.....


----------



## Roddy

My new Milwaukee 600 wand came today and, as I had thought, my ph is 6.4 pre-nute and 6.7 nuted....it's not the ph that's causing the gals to go hungry!

I went to the doctor today for my renewal....$75!! Good for another year!


----------



## Gixxerman420

Toke a phatty for those of us stuck with the Schwagg bags Roddy! That looks great, and 209 gr.? WOW... Naturally this will fall slightly with a curing, but still; congrats!


----------



## Roddy

I'm not doubting I could lose around 1/4 give or take during final curing, but yes, minimal and I am very happy indeed! Am toking the strawberry tasting goodness now, loving it!

A question for anyone knowing about baking, I am making a carrot cake and wondering if putting some sweet bud in would be worth it (will it get me high)? If so, how much? How would I put it in, do I have to make butter first or can I simply grind up the bud. I am thinking the sweetness of the cake should do a good masking job of the mj??


----------



## Roddy

More than half the gals are sick and no idea what the problem is. I have a thread in the sick plant section, but no answers there either. They seem to be starving even though I've doubled the nutes and my ph is awesome.


----------



## Roddy

5 gals went into new homes last night, from their 5gal smart pots to nice new 10gal smart pots, we'll see if this helps the poor babes get back on their feet a bit!!

I didn't have the camera last night (dang), but the roots on these gals were SWEET! The roots really did take up every inch of soil, the soil came out whole in a "plug" that you could have shaken without loss of soil...this will likely be the issue. I now know transplanting is a must!! You want them big, you better give them space!


----------



## Roddy

Looks like I'm alone here and with this fat doob of Big Band wanting to be burned.....


----------



## bho_expertz

Pass it on Roddy. i smoke with u


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm not doubting I could lose around 1/4 give or take during final curing, but yes, minimal and I am very happy indeed! Am toking the strawberry tasting goodness now, loving it!
> 
> A question for anyone knowing about baking, I am making a carrot cake and wondering if putting some sweet bud in would be worth it (will it get me high)? If so, how much? How would I put it in, do I have to make butter first or can I simply grind up the bud. I am thinking the sweetness of the cake should do a good masking job of the mj??



I prefer to make hash and use that to cook with... But I have used raw flower powder (ground REALLY well) for brownies! If you'll take about 3/8's of an ounce, you should do alright with that much... A half ounce would make some killer cake! And a 1/4 bag might give you a descent buzz... Somewhere in the middle is where I'd imagine we're looking for here! Hope this helps bud!


----------



## bho_expertz

Mix it with the flour ... Try to put at least 0.75gr per portion. If 14 slices .... 14x0.75 ... That will be a nice high


----------



## Roddy

Sounds good Gixx, BHO!! I am making this tomorrow night so we can enjoy it this weekend, if it's as good as I hope, it'll be a regular when on our camping trips etc (just will have to make one regular to share with our non-smoking friends)!! I made some spaghetti the other night, threw a handful of chopped up bud in and I was stoned all night...NICE!

Plants come out of darkness in a few hours, will see how they look!! In the meantime, hit this and pass it on!!! :48:


----------



## Gixxerman420

Roddy said:
			
		

> Sounds good Gixx, BHO!! I am making this tomorrow night so we can enjoy it this weekend, if it's as good as I hope, it'll be a regular when on our camping trips etc (just will have to make one regular to share with our non-smoking friends)!! I made some spaghetti the other night, threw a handful of chopped up bud in and I was stoned all night...NICE!
> 
> Plants come out of darkness in a few hours, will see how they look!! In the meantime, hit this and pass it on!!! :48:


I've done mushrooms... But never buds! You cook it in the meat or mix it with the sauce and let simmer?


----------



## Roddy

I chopped the buds up (about a 1/4) and put it in with the sauce to simmer for a few hours!! Didn't tell anyone I did, but everyone knew quickly LMAO, and we all loved it...no leftovers.


----------



## Roddy

Well, guess I could update this a bit?? Sorry....

The 4 clones are coming along nicely, I have them bushing out with some experimentation. All in all, I am impressed with them and will be looking for a small cloner...not that I am giving up on seed! Good to have options though!!

I tied the OG Kush clones down, giving a nice bend to them. This allowed them to grow all branches up and above the stem, making for an even canopy. They're both around 1' tall and growing nicely!

One of the LSD clones was topped, the other LSD has been left to grow as is. The topped plant is bushy and has nice large leaves...something I've not seen on clones in the past, one of the reasons I was turned off to clones. Both of these are looking great, just like the OG clones!

All clones were transplanted to 5gal smart pots awhile back, I've now transplanted the 3 seed plants (2 Vanilla Kush and an Acapulco Gold) up to 1gal tubs and will change up yet again as soon as I buy more soil. These gals, along with the 4 clones and whatever else lives through the long wait for budding room, will be the next crop, some 3 months or so away!

Kandy Kush is now around 20" tall and bushing out nicely! I topped her again, so she'll have several colas to keep me happy!! She's waiting patiently for the Train Wreck to finish (still some 3 weeks or so away...maybe a few more lol), she should be a hefty mama by then! A few of her tops were planted and came up, so we also have mini KK's lol SWEET!

Camera battery was dead when taking pics of my newest toy, the vape, so I'll take pics as soon as I can!


----------



## Roddy

Almost forgot, smoke report on the Big Band!

The curing dope is really picking up in taste, not really strawberries, but fruity all the same! The high seems great since people I share with are left stoned. Gotta love that! I'm quite happy with this, but won't likely be keeping it in my stable, will be growing some Pineapple Express for the sweet tasting smoke!


----------



## Roddy

Update on the  bud room:

Train Wreck is looking AWESOME! Tons of buds coming out all over on this huge bush, she should be a good provider! A few weeks or so left, she should really bulk up! Leaves are looking great, a bit of yellowing, but expected! She's got a great purple tint to her buds and leaves, didn't realize TW was a purple strain?? 

LSD has a cola bud that is about 18" tall, all covered in a very skinny long budding! All her buds are long and slender, but just starting...and FROSTY!!! She looks like she'll do well! All the leaves look happy, this plant looks healthy!

OG (bushy pheno) is also budding up nicely, thicker buds than the LSD, but smaller too.  Her leaves are still all clawed and nothing I have done will fix this...any ideas are welcomed!

The 5 newer additions are all looking very nice now in their new pots, the leaves seem to be greening up and less are dropping off. Guess it's like I thought, need to transplant to keep happy healthy gals! Must be a size thing... All 5 are budding up, all are looking good in this regard!


----------



## Gixxerman420

ostpicsworthless::rofl: getting at ya Roddy...But where's the pics?


----------



## Rosebud

i have never known TW to be purple. I just read your journal Roddy, where I had left off, and you are cooking,in more ways then one. 
Glad you got the transplanting done and that was the problem. You are having fun now. Keep it up.


----------



## Roddy

I'll get them, Gixxer, this camera is junk though. Can't wait to have money to fix the good one! THANKS for dropping in, my friend!

Rosie, THANKS for the kind words, my friend! I was surprised by the purple as well, but it's in the bud and not leaves (as much)? The room isn't cold anymore, so not a temp issue, wonder why purple! At any rate, looking good!


----------



## Rosebud

What is your favorite for tricome color on the Train wreck? I like it not amber at all. Was that a sentence? Lets try again. more coffee.
Ok, I like my trainwreck to be speedy and I let a little amber get in that I will not next time. Clear and cloudy for me on TW. 
Was that better? Maybe I better go smoke some tw.  I can't seem to talk or type.


----------



## Roddy

I've not grown her yet, so looking for tips on this! The KK has TR in her and I let those trichs get mostly cloudy and not overly amber....and loved the high and taste.

I ramble and stumble all the time, smoking does help lol, here :48: try some Big Band!


----------



## Roddy

Sorry for the delays in updates and pics, I will get pics tonight when I return from a kayak adventure!

The 4 clones are HUGE and have the big fan leaves I saw lacking on others' clones around here...these gals are GREAT! I am already pricing cloners, a 24 bay costing $180...good price?? I'll be growing a regular stable of clones mixed with some seed gals for variety!

I moved the seed gals into 5 gal smart pots today, they are getting bigger and bushier daily....looking good!

Kandy Kush is HUGE, we're gonna have to squeeze her into budding! She's almost 30" tall, even having been topped several times...WOW! Ahhh well, we love them large! 

Gals in budding:

Train Wreck is filling in great, soooo many buds. I think I see another 7 ouncer here....we can always hope lol! She's still purpling up, and has tons of crystally trichs covering her all over!

LSD has some HUGE slender buds...which aren't quite so slender anymore! She's covered with these buds that have long white hairs poking up like porcupine quills all over the place! Smell of buds is STRONG lemony pledge....WOW!

OG is really budding up, I am in the flush stage to correct the overfeeding of N! She'll be fine and will produce nicely, might just take longer than should have!

the rest are all budding up nicely, some are so tall now, I have had to tie them down...and I have 6' light clearance LMAO! Ohhh, this will be a fun run, yes indeed!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:

Happy Growing


----------



## Staffy

thats one fat cola u got there hanging. lol good job.
congrats on the near half pound. impressive!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Staffy! That gal is really providing some awesome smoke right now, very happy with her outcome! 

Appreciate the kind words and visit, my friend!


----------



## Roddy

Here's some pics as promised, same junk camera, so bear with me!



 Here's my Kandy Kush clone, this little thing was a top from the KK, I stuck her in soil after a dip in rooting gel! Took her quite a bit, but she stood up and showed new growth. I transplanted her yesterday with the others, she has roots!


 Here's my cluttered and crazy veg closet #1! Tall gal is Kandy Kush, she's been topped a few times and is still 30"....time to bud, honey! The ice cream tub is the KK clone, behind her is the Acapulco Gold, now in a 5gal smart pot! The two on the far left are both Vanilla Kush in 5gal smart pots. The 3 in 5gal are my "from seed" gals!


 Check the height of that KK beast! Makes for some interesting stacking jobs LMAO


 Now we come to veg closet #2 and the ATTACK OF THE CLONES!!!!!! These are my 2 OG Kush and 2 LSD clones (left to right)....getting big! I've used LST (coat hanger...love that trick lol) on both the OG's, I topped one of the LSD and left the other alone (3rd from left is untopped), all look very nice and bushy and should do good!


 Methinks the light may be a tad close?? LMAO...we like it tight! They're all about 19" tall and growing fast...very healthy and bushy compared to all the clones anyone has grown around here. These changed my mind on clones!


 Closer view of the LST'd OG's...getting fuller and fuller daily!


----------



## Roddy

Bud gals are in dark cycle and it's a regular JUNGLE in there anyway, so pics will be hard to get at best....maybe tonight or tomorrow right at lights out, but no way am I gonna try to pull any out. WOW, it's the worst jungle I've ever seen, the light situation forced me to veg some longer than I wanted....we'll make it though!!


----------



## rotten_socks420

So, I am guessing your going to buy a cloninator? Why not just stick to the old fashioned way and go get a tray with a dome? I have seen a 60 plot and like a 36 plots take a dumb and it was not exciting.... it sucks... went back to the old way have never had a problem.


----------



## Roddy

I had thought about it, actually.


----------



## Roddy

Well, I'm a bit amazed, really! I went in and checked the gals at lights on, beautiful as usual, but the purpling of the TW keeps me wondering wth, so I decided I'd clip a leaf or two to check trichs...just for kicks since I was thinking I had a week or two left on her. Trichs are right there in the range of done, almost overdone?

Plant looks like it has a few weeks left in her, the lower buds look like they could be in the final filling in stage...but all leaves I checked say she's ready now? I went back in the journal as best I could, found she's been in budding for around 9 weeks or so....wow, how time flies!

I'm usually waiting impatiently for the plant to be done, checking trichs for days in advance...if not weeks lol, but this one took me by surprise. Guess I'll be chopping her down tomorrow night unless the boy comes home ready to work tonight! 

Honestly though, she looks to not be the yield I am hoping for, her main buds are smallish and her smaller buds are...small LMAO! we'll see....


----------



## Roddy

lmao...didn't chop. It just doesn't look ready, it looks like it's in the final bulking up stage. However, trichs can't lie, can they? First leaf i looked at was in the middle of the plant and it had several black trichs as well as many amber and cloudy...not many clear at all.

I guess I waited because it just didn't feel right, the yild will be small imho...but I guess I'm chopping tonight!


----------



## MosesPMG

I dont think trichs know how to lie, mate  Sorry its not the weight you were expecting. Hopefully the high will make up for it :aok:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Moses!

It's no so much the yield is small, the buds just don't look "full"! I'd wager she's still around 5-6 oz, but she just doesn't look done!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hi Roddy. Imo, if you have black trich's then that girl is a little over ripe... I would chop reguardless of the bud structure. Have you sampled a small bud by chance? At least you could see what the high is like...


----------



## Rosebud

Roddy, I cut the top half of train wreck two weeks before the bottom half. I didn't this grow but have always done that w/TW before this one. I don't know what your going for but tw can be quite speedy but if you have amber she is not speedy. good luck roddy.


----------



## Roddy

I'm thinking I might cut half and watch the other half, will be checking it all out in about an hour lol I'll get pics!


----------



## Roddy

Here's the pre-chop pics....



 This is the jungle I call Train Wreck lol, what a bush!


 Not as hefty as I had hoped, but she'll do us fine!


 Sweet tea and Train Wreck....


 Life is good!


 Front view.


 Cola! Not as big as others, but it's mine!


----------



## AluminumMonster

Wow! Thats an amazing looking plant, man. If thats the small cola i want to see the big ones, because that one is huge.


----------



## Rosebud

Life is good, you are right. Love the TW. Congrats.


----------



## Roddy

You gotta love that, I got out of trimming! I hurt my hand a few weeks back, it was strained a bit at work, and now I can't use the scissors! All the good and none of the work, YEAH!

THANKS for the kind words Rosie, AM!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Roddy*...I would do as ya said and take Hlaf her now and let her lower go a week or more...She looks to me like she could go a few more weeks..But that me...Great Job thus far...I need me sprain hand :giggle:

Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Roddy

I was going to, 4U, but even the lower skimp buds show amber and black trichs....it's really odd! I know it's not too little light, there's 2800w in that 5'x9' room...well, not a serious lacking of light anyway!

Some buds are very hard nugs, others are airy at best.....we'll have plenty for hash! I'm gonna attribute it to room being crowded and the poor gal was pushed into the corner....but it really didn't seem any different than previous grow conditions.


----------



## Roddy

We're getting to the hard nugs now, here's a purple one I tried to show you:


 Imagine the great purples and glistening trichs in this bud....if the camera wasn't such junk, you'd be able to enjoy it as much as I! 

It's a pretty purple, only wish I could show you better! I don't know why purple either.

The bud room is a bit less of a jungle now, but a jungle all the same, am putting camera beside door so I remember to take pic in morning!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Gotta love TW. Very nice roddy!


----------



## Roddy

OK, this is just a quick-dried bud from the bottom of the plant and all, it is green and was a bit tough lighting, but I think I'm in love!!! I have to admit, I just smoked a ton of dope with a friend and am already high, but WOW! I cant wait to hit this stuff after a bit of drying and curing! 

I'm betting the yield is about 5oz +/-  of solid bud, we threw all airy stuff straight to the hash bin, so doesn't get in on the final weigh!


----------



## MosesPMG

Congrats mate :aok: cant wait for some pics


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Moses!! It's quite the intense buzz, I love it!


----------



## Ruffy

looking good Roddy :headbang: :joint:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Ruffy!!! Smoking on a nice fast-dried joint now...


----------



## Rosebud

Roddy, train wreck is the only shake i will keep. The leaves are full of tricomes and can pack a surprising smoke or hash or tincture. I wouldn't make tincture out of TW..not the sleepy kind.
It is funny when i saw your gj, and said what is in roddys garden, i thought, roddy loaded. And you are..how nice. congrats on the oz's I got 3 or a little less, but not this next grow.


----------



## Staffy

lol ya that is a bush u got there. looks great bro. keep up the good work.


----------



## jesuse

nice work rody  theos plants look good you on to a good return budy:2940th_rasta: hapy days


----------



## Roddy

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Roddy, train wreck is the only shake i will keep. The leaves are full of tricomes and can pack a surprising smoke or hash or tincture. I wouldn't make tincture out of TW..not the sleepy kind.
> It is funny when i saw your gj, and said what is in roddys garden, i thought, roddy loaded. And you are..how nice. congrats on the oz's I got 3 or a little less, but not this next grow.



Figured some nut case was coming in did we?? Well. you were spot on   THANKS for stopping in, my friend!!!!

I'm taking it from stem to jar today right after work, we'll know weight then, but the weight of the airy buds thrown in the hash bin was 2oz dried, going into freezer now! That's a good little start, some good hash will come from it since there was so much white covering everything!


----------



## Roddy

Staffy said:
			
		

> lol ya that is a bush u got there. looks great bro. keep up the good work.



A bush indeed! I topped her several times, maybe 8-10! She was really bushy at the start, but grew out more! I had a light feeding the body, but had to bring in more plants to fill the room and made that light an overhead, this could be partial reason for the airy lower buds.

We're getting there though, learning a lot with each grow!

THANKS for stopping in!


----------



## Roddy

jesuse said:
			
		

> nice work rody  theos plants look good you on to a good return budy:2940th_rasta: hapy days



THANKS Jesuse!!! 

Jarring up the dried product for cure, we'll see how this turns out later!!!! The taste is already there, the gang is raving about it....gotta love that!!!

More light on the way, we're gonna turn that little pantry into a weed paradise, see what Roddy's Garden can grow then!!


----------



## Roddy

OK, all cut from stem and jarred up, she'll be great smoke when cured a bit! Total solid bud weight is 175gr dried which is 6 1/4oz...not bad, but the 2oz of air buds would have been nice to be able to add in.

This is probably my most disappointing harvest to date! The quality of the buds isn't up to my standards or even my previous showings, the harvest low! Makes me want to get things dialed in better, I have to get this worked out so I can provide for at least 3 of us now, with more coming (my son is also a patient now...and I heard I have 2 more are planning to sign me up, 5 will be hard to care for lol)!

Next purchase besides lights is a ventilation system!

eta...smoking a nice joint of her right now, gotta love TW even if it's not as good as I had hoped!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You chopped on the 26th and you are jarring up today--only 4 days later?  I live in a very arid climate and my buds will not dry out sufficiently in 4 days to jar, especially if they are thick dense colas.  I would be for opening the jars several times a day--I just can't think that they are dry enough....


----------



## Roddy

I know what you're saying, but I am smoking one right now, smooth smoke, not hard to light or keep lit!! The last one dried out in 3 days and they were tighter buds.....

All I've dried have dried within 3-4 days! I do open the jars, but only once a day for the first couple weeks, then whenever I remember lol

eta...how long do you usually hang them for?? My stems were all snapping when I cut them off!


----------



## Roddy

Phase two: Pre-cure. This is somewhat like landing your airplane. The trick is to set it down on the runway at just the right angle as you begin to reduce your speed. This is where the mathematics come into play. What you are looking for here is the "feel". When your hanging bud begins to "feel" like it is drying out, but the stems are still flexible, it is time to jar. Don't worry, we will revisit this phase in more detail in a bit..

I followed this right to the "T" and am in the jarring stage.


----------



## Roddy

A quick PM to THG confirmed I was doing this correct, no worries on the drying!  Jars are currently sitting in a nice dark safe waiting for the burp, they'll slow cure nicely since I am in no hurry for dope at this time...SWEET!!! 

The airy buds irked me to no end, so 'ol Roddy spent some change today, a new 1000w HPS is being added to the pantry as I type! I'll have a total of 3200w! No more air buds if I can help it! If this isn't enough, I can add another 400w as body lighting! 

I also priced the ventilation system, have a game plan on adding it and all...just waiting on fundage!

While discussing cooling ideas for the pantry, my local hydro guy gave me an idea that might work, it's kinda like the cooler idea someone posted awhile back (maybe Blackskull). The idea is to dig a hole deep enough to drop a 55gal barrel in below the frost line (at least 4', probably go as deep as 6' or more if you can swing it), have copper tubing inside the barrel coiled around, this leads to an air tube which is sealed to the copper, the plastic air tubing lines the floor and/or walls of the room. A pump inside the barrel pumps water through the copper tubing and up through the air tubing, circulating through the room and back to the barrel.

This is said to cool a room cheaply, the ground temp is around 50 degrees year round, the air cools the water which flows through the tubing and (in theory) cools the room. Since I have a Michigan basement, I am thinking I could dig a hole a few feet deep and do this there....cool without all the digging lol! 

Thoughts?? Anyone ever try something like this, does it work?


----------



## Roddy

Ended up having to remove one of the 400w MH's, circuit couldn't handle that much power! OK, down to 2800w, but she's bright in the bud room lol, suntans come free!

While moving things around, I had a chance to really check out the LSD....WOW! This gal is chock full of buds top to bottom, all lemony pledge smelling and sticky as can be! Main cola is around 18" long and now about the width of a banana...a long, lemony pledge, sticky green banana...she has a few similar colas which are around 12" each...this gal really promises to be a good plant! For that matter, the OG Kush is coming along nicely as well, her buds are filling right in!

It truly is a big jungle in there, shortest plant being 50" lol....but it's a well-lit jungle!!! We'll see how this works out!


----------



## rotten_socks420

Good job roddy!! The whole copper thing seems like alot of work.... You couldnt just upgrade ur fans to move more air in and out? Maybe an air conditioner? I got one for free today so the 90-100 degree temps this summer cant touch this


----------



## Roddy

Personally, I don't see me doing this, but it is an option for those trying to cut back on the power bills!! Doesn't sound like much work really, just the digging part...

and THANKS, my friend!!!!


----------



## rotten_socks420

Yea in that sense i can see how it would be worth it, I dunno call me lazy or modern or whatever you want but i got an air conditioner hahahah I love being able to talk to people about this stuff with out a worry


----------



## Rosebud

Can you believe what we do to grow this plant that some call a weed? The hobby quickly becomes consuming, digging a 5 foot hole in my basement, no problem.   :doh: 
Your at the fun part now, enjoy Rod.


----------



## Roddy

LOL RS I'll be going the a/c route myself...if I can get power to it lol!!! Not lazy, we're just wise!! 

I know Rosie, I even thought about digging the floor out to give me more headroom so I can grow down there (it's cooler in summer, but only 5.5' ceilings, so no room for big girls)...crazy! THANKS, my friend!!

It's really exciting to look into that room these days, 8 beasts all showing various signs of budding from the LSD and OG being a few weeks away to the Kandy Kush being in first week...and everything in between!! The buds smiling back at me when I look in really lifts my spirits seeings how I used to worry about being able to afford buying the next bag...of schwag weed at that! And nevermind the inevitable dry spell over the summer...OUCH!

Ahhhh, life is good!!! 

and...did I mention the 10+ oz of killer dope curing or waiting to be smoked??? SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

it is pretty shocking the first time you realize you have an honest to goodness stash. It makes me smile.


----------



## Roddy

It is indeed, Rosie, a nice shock!!!! 

Pics of the OG and LSD since I have them out of the room to re-arrange a bit...



 OG Kush, she went into budding 3/23, went into soil 2/1. She has an obvious problem or two, I just cannot get her straightened out and decided she'll have to do as is! Yes, yield will suffer, but so has my head from the migraines trying to deal with her! 


 Cola shot....she's a bit skimpy, but I am not unhappy! Great looking buds, tons of trichs and really sticky!


 Back away a bit, she's a little bigger than she appeared before lol....just not huge! Nice tight buds on her! She's a total of 58" tall, about 30" around +/-


 Here's a sugar shot, would have been better with a darker background! Not bad....


 Now, here's my LSD forest!!! TONS of spear-like buds on this bad beast, and all lemony-pledge sweet smelling!


 As I've been reporting, she has 18" + colas on her never topped body, nice and sticky!


 I've taken clones of both the LSD and OG, they are about 20" tall and bushy now, waiting for room to bud! These will really produce some quality stuff! Imagine a forest of spears.....


 Figured I'd show you the right side of my bud room...attack of the monster stretch beasts!!!  KK in the foreground, just into budding and stretching to the light rapidly....not much more headroom, sooooo... The one in the back left is White Widow at about 3 weeks budding. The one beside her and really hard to tell is GWS...really budding up heavily at 3 weeks or so. Last is another OG all stretched and crazy...


----------



## Roddy

Note to self....timers don't like too much power forced through them! 

Had to replace the timer since it burned up due to overload. I bought 2 timers, so no issues now lol!

OG and LSD are really bulking up now, heading into the final stretch! I am really happy I have clones of these two!


----------



## MosesPMG

Lookin great mate :aok: mojo


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Moses!!

The last pic showing the right side of grow room...check out how many lights are in the pic!


----------



## Roddy

Smoke report on the TRAIN WRECK........WOW!!!! Taste and high are awesome and getting better with age!! 

I passed some of this along to my patient...and gained 2 more patients as well! My growing ability is getting around (is this a good thing?? )  

Can get a 48 station cloner for around $150....then the games begin!!!


----------



## Roddy

Disaster hit yesterday, I am sickened. As many may know, I haven't put in a ventilation system yet, am saving up the money while placing a fan in the opened door daily to exchange air and remove heat. Heat hasn't been a problem until I decided I needed the SUN in my bud room, the extra 1000w of power has really upped the temps in there....and spring has finally come in.

Yesterday, I had an appointment and had to be away past the lights on time. I have a friend who helps with the grow, but the timer had burned out and, since I was changing anyway, I moved the time a half hour ahead so I could go to work earlier...my friend didn't hear me say this. This, combined with the extra heat from the light and ambient....OUCH!

A few of the gals look as if a fire had raced through, the leaves are all crispy-curled looking, many already showing the burned look. Mostly, it's the mid to upper sections of leaves, many of the lower leaves have rebounded. 

Any chance these gals will pull though?  Am I now on a hermie watch??? Anyone care to cry with me??  Lesson learned...the hard way....next check will go to a ventilation system.


----------



## MosesPMG

If it was only once, Im sure they will rebound mate. How far along are you, if your not close to flowering or in flowering, I dont think you should have to worry about a hermie. Nothing is perfect mate, all you can do is try, no point in beating yourself up over it. mojo to help recover


----------



## Roddy

All gals but the OG are in around their 4th week of budding, the OG is near finished!

I wasn't overly worried about them last night, I figured they should rebound as well, but lights out this morning showed me reason for concern...we'll see if things changed at lights on!

THANKS Moses!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck Roddy.


----------



## puasurfs

Aloha Roddy~

Just getting caught back up and all.. sry about the heat issues brah... I fight that battle all the time myself. I'm sure if anything can be done for them you'll get it done! I almost went 1000W x 2 instead of the 600W, but my main concern was heat too.

Best of luck my braddah~


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Rosie, pua!!

I posted pics in the sick plants thread, poor gals really look sad!


----------



## Roddy

OK, both the LSD and the OG are being harvested right now, bith have burned buds and I doubt will get any better. I'm just hoping there wasn't any too much THC damage done! Trichs on both show mostly cloudy with a mix of amber and clear.

Looks like a loooonnngggggg night!


----------



## Roddy

Long night over?? LMAO just happened to harvest while a group was here, we tackled the job in no time and vaped the scissor hash already!! Made some coffee from the some leaves and have it all hanging....could be a sizable amount of OG, not as much LSD. They both smell and look good!


----------



## Roddy

We're taking clones from ALL plants in budding (save the already chopped OG and LSD, we have those LOL), we're hoping to grow them all out in better conditions!


----------



## Staffy

Roddy said:
			
		

> Long night over?? LMAO just happened to harvest while a group was here, we tackled the job in no time and vaped the scissor hash already!! Made some coffee from the some leaves and have it all hanging....could be a sizable amount of OG, not as much LSD. They both smell and look good!



:woohoo: 

sounds like fun. congrats buddy!!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Staffy!!

Rolled up an airy bud from the bottom of the OG, it was placed on the TV for drying out, then cut up last night and rolled this morning....great taste and high!!!!!


----------



## Roddy

We were able to take clones from all that are in bud room at this time, 20 cuttings sitting in cups under the fluorowing! We'll see how many make it! I'll take pics soon...


----------



## Staffy

mojo for ur clones bud!!


----------



## puasurfs

Awesome about being able to salvage the plants (some) and that they're pretty darn good as well! OMG... 20 plants? Nightmares for me, juss sayin'! GREEN MOJO for the clones brah~


----------



## Ruffy

i think cause roddy is the main man this month he should get tripple m.v.p super green clone mojo!!!!


----------



## Roddy

lol, THANKS everyone!!!

pua, 20 would have made me cringe at the beginning too, but am looking forward to seeing them sprout root!!! If they all do, I'll be a busy man soon!! 

Some of the gals are showing signs of bud growth again, we should be OK!!!!

Oh, some of the clones have little budlings....a bad thing???


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS WeedHopper!!

LSD and OG are now off stem and in jar, small yields on each! LSD brought in 4 1/8 oz while the OG brought in 4 oz exactly (well, 113 gr lol)...great smoke, sticky buds and all, just small yields due to early harvest because of the heat damage! 

The OG's cola had a singed side, the side facing the light....this is truly mind boggling since the lights and plants are at same level and no burning happens with fan on....how can it singe to the point of looking like the light had laid on the bud?? Many buds in the room look like this! I am really lost as to how an hour of high heat did this much damage!

Some of the clones are already standing up and looking happy!!!!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Glad that not all is lost. This weed is really resilient


----------



## puasurfs

Happy Friday the 13th~

I am happy that you were able to salvage some of ur stuff weird about the heat/lights esp for such a short time... I'm scared about the heat all the time!

Awesome about the clones... GREEN MOJO all da way brah~


----------



## Roddy

It's really hard to sit in this chair next to my safe....the sealed jars inside the locked safe are still allowing smell out, and the strong odor of diesel fuel is heavy in the air!! This stuff is wicked potent, the LSD!! Can't wait to let it cure a bit, should really be something! OG is just as potent, it's got a much smoother taste though, fruity and sweet!

I am glad I have clones, these will be regulars in my grow for some time!!!


----------



## Roddy

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Happy Friday the 13th~
> 
> I am happy that you were able to salvage some of ur stuff weird about the heat/lights esp for such a short time... I'm scared about the heat all the time!
> 
> Awesome about the clones... GREEN MOJO all da way brah~



With the temps going up outside and more lights inside, I am constantly checking the room to be sure they're OK....3 fans and an a/c are working all the time now LMAO


----------



## Roddy

and of course, THANKS guys!!!!


----------



## Ruffy

hey roddy if you drool to heavy on the safe itll rust shut and never open. dont do it....


----------



## Roddy

Sorry to not be keeping this up as much as I wished to, very busy part of the season for me...hope like crazy it stays that way and I'm not soon back on unemployment! 

I have now signed on 5 patients and will be able to grow up to 72 plants>>>WOW!!! Where in the world will I grow all those?? Good question lol....working on a new pair of budding rooms which will allow for monthly(ish) harvests!

People really like my weed....I do too!!!!!! The OG is UNBELIEVABLE AWESOME!!! And well, the LSD is right there beside it LMAO!!! Glad I cloned and will keep these two in my stable! Head rushes and high on moments...life is golden!!!


----------



## nova564t

:yay: :yay:


----------



## bho_expertz

You are going BIG !!! Congrats and be safe roddy.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Nova, BHO!!!!

Harvests of the damaged crop is coming along, took out the rather sad looking GWS last night, the Orange Bud the night before and will be cutting the WW tonight! Harvests are small, buds feel rubbery at best....heat, gotta love it! Looks like the yields will be a few oz each or so, but it's smoke and it'll hold me over until the new crops are harvested soon!!

In bud room a this time are the new crops and a few oldies:

OLDIES:

Stretchy OG pheno...harvest in a day or so
Skunk 11....harvest tonight, signs of hermie due to heat??
White Widow...harvest tonight, rubbery and small yield

While the quality of these plants won't be the greatest, it will provide smoke for myself, my patients will be seeing the better quality stock on hand! And, while I say quality isn't best, trust when I say the stuff tastes danged good in the vape, and gave a good high...just not my best efforts! 


NEWER ADDITIONS:

2 LSD clones...30"
2 OG clones....30"
Kandy Kush....around 3rd week budding
Acapulco Gold....28"
I'm sure there's one or two more, door closed and memory baked by LSD!

Currently purchasing up lights and equipment to build 2 bigger budding rooms which will hold 24 plants each! Other equipment on the list are a 48 station cloner, more pots, everything needed to make own soil etc etc. I am collecting worms from the greens at work, have around 100 from yesterday's hunt (if I average 60-70/day, I'll have tons in a few weeks lmao)...free worms for castings!!! Plans are to veg clones to around 1 month size and keeping the rooms cycling monthly harvests! This means smaller plants, but large harvests which will supply my 5 patients and myself while also affording a few spare oz's to sell to a few dispensaries I have already talked with and are waiting for my overages! This means I can cover my costs, allowing me to provide for my patients without breaking my bank!!!

All of this has come out of my pocket at this point, so recouping some of the expenses will be a nice change....if and when it ever happens???   Hey, the monthly savings from not having to buy is already a big bonus!! :yay:

ETA....ANYTHING gained from the damaged plants are a bonus at this point, I truly thought all were a loss...only a few were total losses. The stretchy OG has some great looking popcorn buds on her....frosty white...but not much in weight!


----------



## puasurfs

Looking good brah all the way around. Also looks like you're gonna be even busier, yes? Good! More plants already and new rooms on the way you can bet I'mma keep my eye on you. Thank you for sharing your stuff with us fellow mp'ers.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS pua!!

Having this journal has not only been great fun, but educational for myself and hopefully some of you as well! I am going to continue on as best I can, but am really up to my arse in work right now and then there's the grow LMAO!!!

Camera goes into the shop soon, I have money set aside and am just waiting on the opportunity to drop it off, so pics coming up sooner or later! In the room, the babes are almost all showing popcorns and better at this point, the Kandy Kush has some nice nugs going on and is showing a potential for a big yield once again! Sure am glad I have a few clones of her, I love my Kandy Kush!!!

Temps are supposed to hit 90's tomorrow, will be an A/C day for certain!


----------



## puasurfs

I have the ac blasting and it feels like I am in a convection oven... outside is actually mo bettah than in right now... I will keep an eye out for you Roddy!  Thanks for sharing all your stuff with us tho, mkay?


----------



## Roddy

A/C kicking in both the veg and bud rooms at all times, it's been hot now LMAO...we go from one extreme to another! No problems so far, the gals all look awesome!

Kandy Kush is leading the budding way, she has pine cone sized and shaped buds all over her dozen or so branches (she was topped)...I love KANDY!!! At just over 5' tall, she should be a good provider for myself and my patients!

The clones...LSD and OG are close together in budding stage, all 4 went in at the same time. OG seems a bit slower at budding, her buds are popcorns at around 3 weeks in bud while the LSD's buds are already starting to fill the stems! These plants are AWESOME good, I can't tell which is my favorite...but OG's taste is sooooo sweet! I give these both a 5 bud rating! 

Somewhere in the bud room is an Acapulco Gold...will have to look around LMAO!

What's vegging?? Welllllll.....I believe there's some KK clones, a few stray clones from the heat damaged crop and some new seedlings as well; Red Diesel and Vanilla Kush from Barney's Farms! Barney's has impressed me so far, hoping these are no different!


----------



## Roddy

The last of the heat stressed gals was harvested and dried....seed city on that danged Skunk 11! I mean seeds everywhere! Room has been cleaned with bleach and water and re-packed for the next harvest....certainly hope all goes much better this time around!

Skunk weighed in at 6oz of seed-laden bud...throwing it all away!


----------



## thomas 11111

Hey Roddy!:ciao: Just figured I'd stop in and see what's up. :48:


----------



## Roddy

Hey Thomas, how's it growing??? :48: have a toke and relax, my friend!!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Roddy said:
			
		

> Skunk weighed in at 6oz of seed-laden bud...throwing it all away!


 
Not good for edibles ? 6oz are 6oz man :doh:


----------



## Roddy

Nah, I was just super mad at the time! 

My son smoked a bit and talked me down, stuff's very strong and tasty....just seedy as all get-out! Can't beat that, I have smoke (albeit seedy) while I can give my better stuff to my patients!

oh and THANKS for dropping by, my friend!!


----------



## bho_expertz

U got the citrus smell ? i loved to trim that baby out ... Lemon zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzmel


----------



## Roddy

Yes, kinda citrus smelling...and the taste is sweet and smooth!!! Not bad for a seedy gal! I'll let you come trim the next one, if you'd like


----------



## bho_expertz

That should be some hardcore airplane ticket price for sure !!! :48:


----------



## Roddy

If I get my camera back in time, I will post some pics of the clones with all the funky mutant leaves! There's 4 of the gals, all having leaves that are smooth-edged and look like they're from a flower or vegetable more than MJ....all these clones were taken after budding had started! No biggie, all are growing normal leaves now as well, just really funny to see!

I have many clones going as well as the 10 big gals in budding!! The perpetual grow is going smoothly at this point after all the heat stress issues, getting things dialed in and still working on the other rooms! With work and other issues on hand, I haven't had much time...threw my back out, so have been able to partake in the forums a bit!


----------



## Roddy

As some may know, I have been working on a new room, trying to get a second bud room up and running. This hasn't gone well, stuff just doesn't seem to work my way at times! Well, my first grow was down in the basement, it was nice and cool there with good air flow and no light issues...so, why am I beating myself up trying to get this going? Basement it is, moving the lights in this weekend and will have things ready for the new crop by next week or so!!!

I know, :doh:

That said, in the bud room:

Kandy Kush is getting very big these days, the buds are weighing down the branches and some tying up is in order....NICE tight buds, very big and bountiful! I'd guess there's a few weeks left on her, not sure and watching!  

OG and LSD clones are also looking awesome these days, about 5 weeks or so into budding, maybe? The LSD has tons of buds all over both plants, they're denser than the original run, they're just as stinky and sticky! The OG's are covered in white frosted buds which are just starting to gain bulk!

Acapulco Gold is one large mutha, she's got buds all over her 6' body...SWEET! I got this seed from a friend (had to beg it off him), he prides the AG as his best product to date! Buds on her are all popcorn as it's only been about 3 weeks or so in budding, but they're everywhere!!!

Vanilla Kush (#1) is a thick growing traditional "Christmas tree" shaped plant with great bud growth all over her 5' body! She's around 3 weeks or so into budding as well, looking great!

Vanilla Kush (#2) Is more a "bush" type pheno, her bottom branches are almost as tall as the top of the plant (not been topped)...she's a good 4' gal! Buds are forming nicely on her as well, both of these look to produce nicely!

Kandy Kush clone is about 4' tall and just starting to show her budlings at around 2 weeks in bud! Another KK in the bud room...SWEET! I have a few more of these clones in different stages of veg!


----------



## Roddy

Item Number: VS1000TRMS-3       Qty:  1

Virtual Sun HPS 1000 Watt Cool Tube Grow Light System font color='red'strong(3-Pack)/strong/font  
 $ 699.99  

Guess what Roddy bought today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Congrats


----------



## Roddy

Free shipping, these beauties will be here in a week and my new room will be complete!! I have 8 gals waiting to be put in there already too....SWEET!!!

THANKS for stopping in BHO!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Congratulations, and look out now! We are talking lights.


----------



## Roddy

They'll be great in my 7'x10' room, should make it nice and bright LMAO!! I think I'll need one more room after this, so another set will be in the near future for me....then we'll see how that elec bill looks  :holysheep: 

Bet I'll have 5 very happy patients though....and the gardener is loving it as well!   

THANKS for stopping in Rosie, my friend, take care and be safe!


----------



## Roddy

Kandy Kush is being trimmed as I type, her bountiful load of buds are stinking up the place...YUM!! She looks like a good 5 to 6 oz'r or so, the buzz is awesome like the first KK was!! How do I know? I cut a bud off a few days back, chopped it into pieces and spread it on the tray, let it dry over night and smoked it the next morning...and kept forgetting what I was doing!! 

8 more gals in the bud room, 2 LSD and 2 OG clones, the Acapulco Gold, another Kandy Kush and 2 Vanilla Kush. When these are done, the bud room will be scrubbed and changed to my veg room, the new bud room will be my basement divided by tarp walls to keep the light on the gals! I'll have 5400 watts of HPS in the basement, a bit of sand and a child's pool and you're set like on the beach!


----------



## bho_expertz

Let's go for a swim . Here today is 95ºF. Going to the beach have a swim ( 5 minutes walk ) and clean my eyes with the views ( babes, lot's of babes :hubba: ).


----------



## Roddy

I live within walking distance of the beach here (2 blocks) myself, but never go down unless to kayak. Sounds like a nice day...a bit hot....enjoy it, my friend! And the babes....gotta love that!

With the addition of 3000w HPS and all, I figured I better beef up my veg room a bit as well, so went to the hydro hop and snagged another T5...an 8 bulb. It took a bit of shuffling and thought, but after the transplants of all the gals in 1 gal up to 7 gal and all the gals in butter tubs up to 1 gal, I was just able to get all under light! Of course, I even had to use my fluorowing LMAO It was a lot of hard work which will be for naught come Monday when I set up the new 3000w bud room in the basement and move 8 of the vegging gals down  

I want to comment on the Vanilla Kush shaped like a Christmas tree...WOW!!!!! She's awesome looking, her ever thickening buds are frosted white with trichs all the way to her fan leaves...SWEET! If she tastes as good as she looks...


----------



## NorCalHal

Very Nice! Your gonna love usuing the 3000w!
I love my T-5's for vegging, they work great! Great Strain also! Nice work.


----------



## Roddy

Hey NCH, what's shaking?? THANKS for stopping in, hit some White Widow :48: and relax!! I saw that warehouse of yours...WOW!! This is a touch smaller scaled and on a much lower budget....but we're working on it as we go!!  

The problem with the basement is low overhead! It's a "Michigan basement" meaning it's not livable, the floor is a very thin layer of cement with patches of dirt showing through, the walls are rock and mortar. The 5'5"(ish) ceiling makes for a tricky set-up for this "grow-em-tall" guy lol, seems I'll be doing a lot of LST and maybe learning to adapt in other ways. The bonus to the basement is cool and steady temps year round. I hope to slash my heating and cooling costs with this move.  

The (3) 1000w coltube units will be here Monday, they'll go straight into the basement along with some OG, KK and VK clones (all at 2' tall....this should be fun). When my budding gals (upstairs) finish up, I will also be able to add that 2400w to the basement, adding white tarp screening for walls to keep the light concentrated and in effect making a few separated rooms! 5400w down in the basement, 18 bulbs of T5 upstairs....oh boy will the elec company love me LMAO!!

Cloner is next, making one in a tub with a mister. This will be another key element to my operation, it'll mean uniform grows with predictable harvest times! We're getting there, slow but sure!! To think I started with 2 400w MH's almost a full year ago.....a light I don't even use now LOL!


----------



## Roddy

Guess what was at Roddy's door about 15 minutes ago....


----------



## Roddy

OK, lights are now hung, we're hanging tarp dividers now so the light stays in the "room". An addition of 2 osc fans and we're rocking for the moment....3000w style!


----------



## powerplanter

Nice!


----------



## Roddy

Hey PP, THANKS for stopping in!!!

LSD and OG are close to the chop...any day now!


----------



## Roddy

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=703050#post703050

These are in my garden, not sure what they are or how they got in here, but they're about 1.5" or so long and as big around as a pencil. Found a total of 5 so far, most on top of the soil, one was actually hanging on a branch...little suckers eat the leaves!


----------



## Roddy

I have been so busy with r/l.....trying hard to keep upbeat about the golf course even while I think we are now working for someone else (no word yet, just seems this way). Working day and night now, early mornings (most lol....going in late today) and late nights watering and mowing...ouch! 16 hr days and sleepless nights suck.

Anyway, sorry not to be keeping this updated much, there's a lot going on! The upstairs is nearly empty now, just a few more plants left before spring cleaning LMAO The vanilla kush I had high expectations for is nearly finished, just stunted from the bug issue so not as much a harvest as I had hoped! Great smelling and looking buds, nice and tight! The second vanilla kush looks petite as well, should be another week though....along with the other two which I have't looked at the tags for LMAO! I am beat...seriously! PLEASE, let it rain....

Downstairs, the gals are HUGE!!! These are the gals I remember, not the skimpy bastages I've been growing upstairs...wow! Lush and fat plants with tons of bud sites....just have to keep bending and tying these as there's just no headroom. I'll try to get some pics, just too tired and forgetful in the mornings.

I should know more about the business in a few days, either way will be a new beginning of sorts! Either way, I'll probably be very busy until winter.....OUCH!


Oh yeah, I am now sitting on about 12 oz of 2-3 week cured OG and LSD which is some of the tastiest and smelliest stuff to date!!! Oh, and Kandy LMAO....my patients are enjoying some great tasting and potent stuff....as am I!!!!! THANKS for all the knowledge, my friends!!!!


----------



## Roddy

Hmmmmm.....sounds like the laws in Michigan are changing for the worse, if what I've heard is true, I will not be able to be a caregiver. Sad news for the people I care for, this sounds as if the govt is unintentionally setting the patients up for problems! The new law (if what I heard is correct, haven't had time to look into it fully, but did hear this from my lawyer) states that a caregiver MUST have a separate LOCKED room for each patient, no growing in one large room!

I have few spare rooms in my house and already did as much remodeling as I dare, this means I can care for exactly 2 people besides myself...OUCH!! Why is this a potential problem?? Serious yet broke growers will NOT be able to make the changes leaving those who are well off or those who are making a killing off the patient to take up the slack...how many rich growers do you suppose are out there waiting to take on patients?? Patients will soon be at the mercy of the dealer just like before! Sad, very very sad.  Edit....1 person besides myself, I'm going to remove myself as his caregiver and let him provide for himself with my help....he's my son!

Went out and got the cloner the other day, we're moving up slowly but surely!

Harvested the first Vanilla Kush...a very tight and hefty bush even if the buds do look compact! Touching her leaves you sticky and stinky....SWEET!!!!!! 3 more in the bud room and then spring cleaning!! Basement is full of beauties, all reaching high and looking happy!


----------



## NorCalHal

Natural progression Roddy. Ca has the same law. Each Script is to be grown in it's own locked facility.
This makes folks step up game. IMO, it "weeds" out the everyday grower and makes room for professionals.
Now, this is NOT a slam at all against home growers, please don't get me wrong.
What will happen is the folks that really want to provide WILL spend the money in setting up professional growing areas and thus follow the law more closely. The herb will more likely become better quality due to the time and money invested by the grower. If not, the grower will fail, and someone with better skills will take thier place.
The average 20 year old kid who has 4000 watts in thier bedroom will be pushed out of the industry. The average 20 year old kid could never grow quality "medicine" anyway, so the Patient wins.

jmo. I have seen the same thing happen here.


----------



## Roddy

What it boils down to are more people forced to go to dispensaries since the average grower isn't going to open a warehouse to care for patients. I have already told one patient I won't be able to take care of her anymore, guess the rest will be told and I'll be growing for one again.

Around here, money isn't abundant at all, most of us are doing as best we can...this means big business will take over. Guess maybe I should have just started raking in dough so I can stay up with the times? No, this is truly a step backwards....imho. Maybe it'll get better in 10 years??

What it really means is I'll be breaking the law since I can't imagine not helping these people out....grow my number and supply as best I can.

And Hal, not tooting my own horn here at all, but my smoke is better than I've seen in many parts around here. This may mean others suck at this stuff and I just suck less, but if the pros in this area are out here, they might want to step up their game! What I'm saying is, if the same ones currently providing for the local dispensaries are the ones we look to to take this forward, I pity the patients. Truly.


----------



## Roddy

Found out we lost the golf course, have until closing to cleat out....31 years and only skin cancer to show for it. This economy sux....


----------



## Ruffy

sorry to hear roddy! keep ur chin up. something will turn around. you have friends here


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Ruffy!!! It's been a very trying last 4 or so years, I'm hoping SOMETHING turns around soon! Hey, I'm growing legally, guess that's a plus!


----------



## Irish

i've never seen so many cultivation busts my entire life, as since mmj became legal here. could it just be theres that many new growers that don't grow like its still illegal? 

i still cant get over the guy that told the cops, ''i just grow a little for myself and my wife, and sell the rest''... doh!


----------



## Roddy

Wow has it been hot lately, hard to keep myself cool, let alone the gals!!  Top that off with throwing my back out being stupid and lifting a 5gal bucket of sand...OUCH!! I can't even visit my clones and vegging gals!  For that matter, downstairs is out of the question lmao, I'm a basket case these days!

One gal, an "unknown" is left in the upstairs bud room, she's about 3 to 4 weeks from finishing, tops! I turned out all but 1000w and placed her in the optimal location for best lighting...she's looking great! 

Vanilla Kushs and the Acapulco Gold are hanging, will be jarred tonight! Yields are about 3oz each VK and looking like could be a nice yield for the AG! The heat, the bugs and the issues I ran into on this grow made me realize I'd better step it up if I want to grow in that room year round! The basement is working AWESOMELY right now, we're growing in a basic vert format with (3) 1000 cooltubes hanging among 12 plants! All look awesome...or did last I could see them lol...will get pics when I get better!

One of my patients happens to be a carpenter, will be helping me divide and set up rooms so I can continue to grow for at least a few people and myself....SWEET!!!! Since I'm soon to be unemployed, I'll have much more time to work on the gals!


----------



## Irish

so is that set in stone with the separate rooms yet? i have'nt read anything besides it was on the table. 

i fought mites at the end too. happens every approaching spring. i had waited on some seeds to arrive several weeks before setting up my final run for the winter, and they never came, so i knew i would be into warm weather in the end.

been a scorcher man. next two days will be worse than last two. stay cool. take care of that back too. peace...


----------



## Rosebud

Sorry about the job Roddy, this economy needs to get better. 
Irish and all ya all try to stay out of that heat.


----------



## Roddy

Irish said:
			
		

> so is that set in stone with the separate rooms yet? i have'nt read anything besides it was on the table.
> 
> i fought mites at the end too. happens every approaching spring. i had waited on some seeds to arrive several weeks before setting up my final run for the winter, and they never came, so i knew i would be into warm weather in the end.
> 
> been a scorcher man. next two days will be worse than last two. stay cool. take care of that back too. peace...



THANKS for dropping in, my friend! Yep, the bad days are coming, there's gonna be some scorchers for sure....as if we haven't had that already?? LOL

My lawyer buddy said it was already passed, but you're right that I haven't seen anything saying this as yet....I'll ask again, he sometimes "sees" forward...lmao

I had thirp pretty bad, but no mites! That's a good thing, I suppose, but want to be bug and heat free next set-up! With the work going on, it could be perfected soon, but no rush as yet since the bsaement is such a great spot right now! Thinking I should dig deeper for more head room lol.

Laying around sux, moving is worse...sitting is OK, but not for long lol! I'm screwed! All good, vacation next week, so I figured I'd do something to screw that up


----------



## Roddy

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Sorry about the job Roddy, this economy needs to get better.
> Irish and all ya all try to stay out of that heat.



We built the course from the pasture it was 31 years ago to winning best in county 5 years in a row, not even sure it'll be a golf course since the new owners might just part it out and strip it to land before starting something like condos. Sad, but life, I suppose! We're still not sure if it's gone (about 99.5% sure), the winning bidder has a discovery clause in his bid and might just LAUGH when he sees the books!   Seriously, we've been losing money for 7 years now, only reason we want to keep it is because it was my dad's dream! Crazy....

Good to see you Rosie, my friend!!! Ducking the heat is what I do best, won't even golf league this week even though I am 1 under for the last 18...WOW! Heat and I aren't a good mix...fat old men sweat alot 

Take care and be safe!!


----------



## Irish

100 over here roddy by lake michigan. people are dropping like flies from this heat. i know better than to go anywhere out there. have'nt seen my plants in a week. prolly should water those eh.  

i've been hearing alot on the separate room set-ups deal but havent found anything saying its law yet. hmm. i grow for just me now, but have grown for others, and this could really be a step backwards for patients i think.

my ag land is seeing alot of changes past few years from kids selling off family farms, and chopping them up to lots, and trailors moving in everywhere. i used to grow weed anywhere on my property just five years ago, and now i have to be very very careful, cause people are within eyesight. (can't even take a leak off my back deck no more safely  )...

yeah, stay out of that heat man. it will make you real weezy. lol. its a killer...peace...


----------



## Ruffy

hope your hanging in there roddy, keep kool and give the ladies a drink too. lol


----------



## Roddy

Irish said:
			
		

> 100 over here roddy by lake michigan. people are dropping like flies from this heat. i know better than to go anywhere out there. have'nt seen my plants in a week. prolly should water those eh.
> 
> i've been hearing alot on the separate room set-ups deal but havent found anything saying its law yet. hmm. i grow for just me now, but have grown for others, and this could really be a step backwards for patients i think.
> 
> my ag land is seeing alot of changes past few years from kids selling off family farms, and chopping them up to lots, and trailors moving in everywhere. i used to grow weed anywhere on my property just five years ago, and now i have to be very very careful, cause people are within eyesight. (can't even take a leak off my back deck no more safely  )...
> 
> yeah, stay out of that heat man. it will make you real weezy. lol. its a killer...peace...



THANKS for stopping in, my friend!

People selling their land in hopes of keeping afloat, sad that they're really losing out on what the land used to be worth lol! It'll turn around one of these days!

Yes, the weatherbug says 95f and it's 7:30, bet it doesn't go below 75f tonight! Keep safe, my friend, and check on those around you....it's dangerous hot! Going to kayak a bit tonight if my back allows, the lake will be a cool relief!


----------



## Roddy

Ruffy said:
			
		

> hope your hanging in there roddy, keep kool and give the ladies a drink too. lol



Still drawing air, my friend, THANKS!!!  I can't believe how hot the entire USA is these days, wow! Some places never see heat like this, no A/C to get relief from??? Hope everyone keeps safe out there!

THANKS for dropping in, my friend!!


----------



## powerplanter

Crazy Hot!!!  Ohio


----------



## stemjosh

Crazy Hot Tennessee it was over a hundred today I didnt think i was gonna make it through work lol . . . .until the rain came


----------



## Roddy

Crazy hot gave way today, strong storms cruised through bringing the temps down from 99 to 72....AWESOME!!

Been awhile, so thought I'd show you what I'm smoking on and a bit of what I'm growing downstairs...rest didn't come out due to vert lights, will do better at lights out!



 This is the OG Kush, not too big of budlings, I take them down as much as possible from stem...cleaning here could have been a touch better, but all good! This is some good stuff, the taste and high are what I am looking for in my dope, this will be a regular in my grows for some time! Not alot of this, I am averaging 3oz per plant and have about 4oz left LMAO


 Not sure which this one is, I couldn't get to the tag without a bit of wading and since not needed, I didn't want to bother the gals! She's in her 3rd week and doing nicely though!


----------



## powerplanter

I was gonna guess kush on those buds.  Is your kush good for pain?  I need weed for pain more than anything else.  I always have liked to get high but driving a truck comes with a lot of randoms.  I'm not working now so it doesn't matter about all the test.  Nice looking buds though.  PEACE


----------



## Roddy

THANKS PP!!

Yes, likely a kush of some sort, these are clones and were mostly kush strains! Yes, I get good relief from the kush strains, they're great highs and really relax the muscles. The Kandy was my first plant, but is still the plant everyone talks about....OG is pretty good too!

Take care, my friend!


----------



## Roddy

Clones are in Roddy's garden today....clones clones clones!!!   6 Pineapple Express are among the many I have ready to be planted....nice root systems on all!

We're going on vacation bright and early tomorrow, a friend is going to tend to the garden....they're watered, fed and pampered so shouldn't be much to be done....maybe one watering! Caching event, we'll be sure to take plenty of pictures!!!


----------



## Roddy

I'm BAAAAACCCCCKKKKKKKKK!!! :rofl: did you miss me?

Gals look awesome, no issues while gone at all! I do know that my vegging gals need a budding room though....HUGE comes to mind  I'll try for pics when I find the camera!


----------



## Ruffy

do you have any ac gold pics?? hope vac was good and ur back is better!


----------



## Roddy

I'll look, Ruffy, but I don't think so. I didn't take many pics of the heat damaged gals, they were all "homely" gals LMAO! The high and taste of the AC isn't too bad, but not even close to my friends'...so not a good one to judge by!

Back is better, I still had to unload all that sand lol, so hurt it more while doing this. Not so bad now, can actually stand for 10 minutes without severe tightening and pain! We won the campsite decoration competition and won a Magellan GC GPS unit and free camping next year, so...guess it was worth it?? LMAO!

THANKS for stopping in, my friend!!


----------



## Roddy

I don't have any pics of the AC, Ruffy, sorry!

Here's a few pics of the basement dwellers....OG Kush, Kandy Kush and two that lost their tags...we call them bonus rounds lol:






These are just a couple on the side and back, will remember to take the camera down just after lights out for a better shot or two.

All gals are now down and curing or drying from the pantry (main floor bud room), we did a scrub down and let her sit overnight before loading her down with 10 gals...all of which are around 2'-3' tall at this point. All but a few are clones, the non-clones are Red Diesels and are all showing maturity and sex. The clones are OG Kush, Kandy Kush and Vanilla Kush! Will get pics shortly!


----------



## Roddy

Forgot, I'm buying 35# bags of worm castings from a local bait shop...$2/bag!!!!! LMAO and they come complete with dozens of worms!


----------



## Roddy

Here's a pic of an OG bud, she's getting frosty now! I see a bit of amber to her, but it seems too early, will let her go a few days to weeks longer to see what she does! The LSD is also frosty and about the same % amber......lots of buds in the basement!


----------



## Roddy

Well, just spent an hour inthe "jungle" I call a basement...WOW! I was mesmerized by the crystally sparkles and the wafting fragrances of fruit and diesel! I love the basement for growing, no need for A/C and the gals seem to love it there!

Harvest of the OG could be any day, watching trichs and loving the nightly bulking up! Some of these gals are heavy heavy heavy, will be an awesome yield! LSD isn't far behind...well one of the plants at least. The others seem to be taking their time, all good!

The Orange Bud is really bulking up too, she's only been in there around 6 weeks and will really start to turn on the budding soon!

I am really stoked about the harvests to come! After all the heat damaged hermie seeded gals (not bad on seeds, one or two here and there at most....but still), it'll be nice to smoke prime stuff again...not that the OG I'm smoking now isn't good LMAO!


----------



## Ruffy

looking nice roddy buddy!! keep it up


----------



## dman1234

Very nice, try to get some pics without the HPS, either way nice.


----------



## Roddy

OK Dman, I went down and snuck a few just after lights out...the room is near complete dark, so I was shooting by the redeye pre-flash lol some aren't too bad!

 You'll notice the buds are laying down a bit, I broke the main string holding this one up and had to repair after...no biggie, but look at the mess LOL!


 OG is laying sideways, LSD is standing upright in back. Notice the wheaty look of the LSD...this is how all have looked, great smoke!


 Better showing of the wheaty look! LSD is close to finished, fairly good amber/cloudy trichs.


 Here's OG....OH MY!


 More LSD!


----------



## dman1234

Now we are talking, 

They looked good before but without that HPS on, they look awesome.

Excellent job Roddy.


----------



## Rosebud

Wow Roddy, they look great. Good job. Very nice.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Dman, Rosie!!! Glad you guys could visit!! Yes, I am quite pleased with the basement gals, can't hardly wait to harvest lol. 

We had a problem with the lights on the new upstairs crop, it somehow was set to come on when we thought it was off...and the tops were once again burned terribly! This time though, with them being freshly switched (3 days in), we pulled them back out, cleaned out the damaged tops and are letting them veg back to good health. All are HUGE now, though, 2.5'x2' each....give or take! By the time wqe put them in bud, they'll be 3'....yeeeehaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

Oh yeah, I almost forgot....was on my way to pick up a fridge in my bus when it threw a belt, broke a mount and shot the air pump. All this resulted in what I am guessing is a blown engine...my beloved school bus is likely no more.  A very very sad day indeed! we looked damned funny coming home (25 miles) on a....wait for it.....GOLF CART! Yep, started in a full sized bus and ended up on a golf cart.


----------



## powerplanter

Sorry about the bus, but the plants look great.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS PP!!!

LOL, torn between scrapping the bus and fixing...fixing would cost around $500 or so, scrapping would net me around $1200. Could buy a pop-up camper and be further ahead....but love the bus. Decisions decisions!

We did a TON of work this morning, cleaned up the veg room, lollippped a dozen plants making clones (of course) and moved the gals back into budding...we're off and running on two rooms once again! 

In the upstairs bud room we have:

3 Red Diesel (from seed)
2 Orange Bud (clones)
1 Vanilla Kush (clone)
1 White Widow (clone)
1 Great White Shark (clone)

All these are approximately the same size at 2.5' each, all are happy and fairly healthy lol...some still showing a bit of burned leaf on the tips of a few damaged leaves I left anyway...minor damaged leaves imho will still work!

The gals asked I not provide pics at this time, they're shy....


----------



## Roddy

Today was chopping day for both the OG and the LSD...the LSD didn't pose for pics...will get some in a few! The OG could have gone another day or two, she's got a great balance of amber/cloudy trichs and all, but I am running low and don't want to run out!


 Here's a bit of the "bouquet", these buds are ripe with trichs!! Some might ask why so green looking and why waxy?? I can't really explain this except to say...fed it nothing in the last month....nothing except some worm castings. Very healthy plant, the green color is why I say I could probably wait a few more days or so (but she's done).


 One of the many buds on this gal, I wager a 4oz'r or so! Very sticky and smelly, love the OG!


 This plant was quite top heavy, she's used to bowing down like this 


 Last look, just a touch closer!

I'll get pics of the LSD in a few....needless to say, she's as frosty as this gal!

I noticed nanners on my Orange Bud clone....on the CLONE??? I suppose this means any other clones will also be hermies? I have a few, I should chuck them all now...or am I being rash? The OB wasn't done, a week or two out easily, but she'll make for budder, she had alot of trichs!

Kandy Kush and another OG will come down in a day or two...


----------



## powerplanter

Nice lookin buds Roddy.  PEACE


----------



## Ruffy

looking good roddy, yet once again!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  

Hossier Daddy  upper Left

Purple Peach  middle

Pink Lemonade  right   ( Garbage can )


Also have 14 Dahlias in the Garden as well as a Tomato plant that has no fruit 

nice thread


take care and be safe


----------



## Roddy

Hey Ruffy, 4u!!

I jarred the OG today, AWESOME tasting stuff, the high was great too! Weighed in at 95 grams of tight hard nugs. LSD is taking a bit longer to dry, maybe tomorrow!


----------



## dman1234

Nice harvest Roddy, happy trimming.


----------



## burner

That OG is looking great roddy, as is the rest of the stuff. I'll be growing out an OG cross this month and can't wait


----------



## Roddy

2 more gals coming down tonight, we're almost out of gals to harvest again LMAO....but we're happy! 

THANKS Burner!

Hey Irish, THANKS!!! Yes, the "{magic bus" thought did cross my mind a time or two!! Bus is sitting waiting for a decision, it's a toughie!

LOL Dman, the trimming is the easiest part for me, I just cut and hang, then direct a helper to the "tit" LMAO! Jars are filling, faces are beaming once again....good times!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

sorry *Roddy*...I thaught your thread said..."whats in your Garden"  didnt meen to High jack you thread...bumper crop ya have there


take care and be safe


----------



## Roddy

LMAO....feel free to post up, my friend, always happy to see great pics!!! No worries at all!


----------



## bho_expertz

Jars fulls big smiles


----------



## Roddy

:yeahthat:

Roddy's been pretty sick lately and ended up at the hospital last night....they didn't find the source of my ailment, but damned if they didn't find nodes in my lungs, a hernia and kidney stones....I'm one scared puppy right now, doc appt next week to find out more on the nodes...


----------



## Lemon Jack

Man I'm real sorry to hear that Roddy I hope it all works out good for ya buddy. 

Keep your head up.


----------



## powerplanter

Sorry to hear your under the weather.  Feel better, and take care.


----------



## Rosebud

Roddy, try not to panic, easier said then done I know. Healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Ruffy

stay strong buddy!!! we are thnkin of you


----------



## SunWolf

Goodness, hope they get you sorted out right quick!  

Sending Healing Mojo your way.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS for the well wishes and such all, as I looked up pulmonary nodes, I kinda knew what would come up, but it still shook me badly.


----------



## Mountain209man

looks like roddy may need to stop :48: with everybody lol in bad times cuz we might not make it through. hope things start looking up for you Roddy but at least u got some fire to help with the pain of that kidney stone. best of wishes


----------



## HemperFi

sounds painful -- I prescribe NUGS for them NODES  _  Good luck man


----------



## bho_expertz

I feel you Roody ... That is some shet that scares me ... Do you smoke any tabacco  in the joints ?

Be safe friend.


----------



## Roddy

I quit smoking 20 years ago, only mj since....scary!

The last few days have been utter hell, I'm not sure how I made a few nights even. The pain has been immense, worst ever in my life and I think I aggravated the hernia with a very violent pukefest last night...I hurt in many places today.

Good news though, the pain has been eased since I have finally been able to smoke again, nausea is subsiding somewhat. Quack docs gave me nothing for pain, no clue why I'm sick, what a waste of money that trip was.

Grow has gone on auto-pilot, I haven't been able to make it to the plants one time....rooms are up and down stairs  I can only hope for the best, I suppose.

Praying for a full day of feeling good followed by a full nights sleep....we'll see.


----------



## Roddy

didn't make it....fighting bouts of nausea


----------



## powerplanter

You should check out the recipes and try eatables.  Or vaping.  I would def. quit smoking.  Feel better bro.  PEACE!


----------



## Roddy

Well everyone....I'm back!

Hospital wasn't nice to me, was in 3 over the last week+, had a nice ambulance transfer for emergency hernia surgery which also stopped the nausea....seems the immense pain will cause that? WOW! Am home and resting, trying to keep off the pain meds and stick to mmj...working ok, but OUCH!

Step one, fix what ails me...done! Next step, see the lung guy...

Oh...and with NO INS, you can bet I'm in a world of financial trouble. I see a bill coming soon...likely 10's of 1000's We're looking into workman's comp since I hurt myself at work which is cause of hernia. Praying at this point.


----------



## Rosebud

Hang in there Roddy.Glad that part is over for you. Sorry you have had to go through this.


----------



## bho_expertz

And the garden Roddy ? Hope that someone is taking care of hers. Best and fast recovery :aok:


----------



## Roddy

Garden is under control, all gals and clones are healthy!  Gotta love friends and family! No pain meds since 2am, feeling good, thinking I can **** this. hmmmm....shoulda said "Richard"...maybe?


----------



## Roddy

I was able to make it up to the veg room, all looking great! plenty of happy, healthy plant life in there. No clue on the budding gals as yet, lights are out now and the stairs to those are nearer a ladder than actual stairs...will try tonight.


----------



## dman1234

Glad too hear things are looking better Roddy, hope they continue that way.


----------



## Roddy

Looking much better each day, dman...THANKS!!!

Made my way downstairs today, all I can say is WOW! There's a sea of green budding beauties, all very happy looking! I will try to get some pics tomorrow at lights out time, but it'll be 5:30am Yes, I need to change the time now that I am disabled and not needing such early times.

First hospital bill came today...so did the workmen's comp package. I guess the hernia (pain) was the cause of my nausea, so all this will be covered by WC...what a relief!


----------



## Ruffy

2 thumbs up bro!!! im glad your not stuck with the bill! stay chilled and get better fast to get lots of pics of those girls


----------



## Roddy

Harvested an Orange Bud and a Kandy Kush last night, hanging to dry now!! 12 gals of various strain in basement, no clue what is where at the moment and not concerned enough to do a lot of bending and moving....not in proper health anyway! I am not even allowed to pick up a gallon of milk right now (5# max)...that's rough!

I'll ry to get pics at lights on...5:30,,,,if home from the doc!


----------



## bho_expertz

Fast recovery Roddy :aok:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS BHO!! Feeling better every day, taking it slowly though!

Here's some fresh pics of the gals in the basement, all are very nice and healthy save one which looks to be underfed...fixing this issue! 








I have been playing with my own soil mixes and think I have found the one that keeps the gals very happy throughout, one gal seems more needy though, she's in the far left corner...likely not noticeable, sorry. I've not checked which strain she is, but know she (as are all others in here) is a clone...

All are in their 4th week or so in budding, all are really starting to form the buds! Since I have been loving how others' grows look so nice and neat (not a bunch of bushy monsters), I decided to clean up the bottom branches of all these, they're really looking happy I did! 

Just noticed I didn't change the tag on bottom, these are not all OG, some likely are though!


----------



## Rosebud

Glad your feeling better, plants look great.


----------



## Sol

Thanks for the visit Roddy ,might i say yours look lovely too, the whole room full of them that is.

 Let me also ask a sorta silly ?? . Is OG the same as 'larry's? or are larrys a specific name for a specific kush?  Got to brush up on some growin names for strains and stuff, i just figured out how to grow em , not what they are yet  lol


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Rosie!!

Hey Solanero!! Actually, this is OG Kush from Reserva Privada, Larry's OG is another strain or variant. And nah, not a silly question!  The only silly question is that not asked, my friend!!


----------



## Roddy

Harvest report....OG Kush brought in 87grams, the Acapulco Gold brought in133grams. The OG, while not even jarred yet, has the typical OG smell and is already great smoke taste and high wise! Haven't ventured to the APG yet, but imagine it's great as well. Jars jars everywhere, now to let them cure a month or so before distributing to my patients!

Not the biggest of harvests, but all good bud! What wasn't as good is going into the freezer for hash, looks like an oz of each!


----------



## Deathsmile

Roddy, only you could go through all of that, have surgery on a hernia, and STILL pull of an amazing grow. Im praying for something half as good as your stuff man even WITHOUT a problem 

Green Mojo all around man. Use some of that growing skill and focus it on your body now that your grow is pretty much done.

Hope youre feeling a lot better!!


----------



## Roddy

Hey DS, THANKS for the kind words, my friend!!

Never done, this is a perpetual grow, there's currently 12 babes in the basement waiting for sunrise lol. There's also a dozen or so more in the veg room, all are between 2' and 2.5' tall...all clones! 

My next start will be from seeds (about 7 of them, at least), I have 4 OG seed and 3 LSD seed I want to grow out and see if there aren't better pheno to make my moms!


----------



## bho_expertz

How long do you veg them Roddy ?

Congrats the basement looks happy


----------



## Roddy

I haven't really been keeping track, BHO, but I'd guess around 2 months. The gals upstairs (veg) are due to be topped and lollipopped, then moved a week or two later to the pantry (bud room #2) until the basement is ready for them...clones will also be taken, of course.

My next move is proper ventilation for the pantry, winter is coming and I should be able to run 2 bud rooms fairly easily....meaning I can better keep up with my patients! Pantry is smaller, only around 8-10 plants will fit (full-sized).


----------



## bho_expertz

:aok:

:48:


----------



## Roddy

Pictures of the vegging gals, most of these are OG clones. Notice I am lacking light just a bit lol, I took 6 to the pantry to start budding right after pictures were taken. I need one more 8 bulb T5 to really set this up right....

What's not shown is my cloner and some started clones which would be to the left under a 4bulb T5 which forms the other side of this U of lights.


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice jungle


----------



## HemperFi

beautiful!


----------



## Sol

how often are you able to harvest Roddy?


----------



## Roddy

THANKS guys!

She's a jungle alright! Most have been topped and lollipopped and are ready to rock and roll. All are around 2' tall, perfect size for my rooms, although I've grown a 6' (was tricky, let me tell you). 

If I only run the one room, every 2 months give or take. I am planning on running the pantry all winter, so monthly is hoped for.


----------



## Roddy

This is the view of my "room" with the tarps down, there's currently 12 gals in there. 


 Buds buds everywhere....some really pretty nugs growing here!


 More nugs, these are really thickening up now. I should have put something in to show size, but they are around pill bottle size tall and around at this point...and frosty!


 Another budling, this one a bit less developed. AStill nice and frosty here, an OG if I remember correctly. 

With the tarps in place, the room is tightly enclosed and white on 2 sides...silver on the other two (working on it, a bit slower due to health lol), the very bottom is left open to allow good airflow, an exhaust fan not pictured really keeps the room windy! The 3 1000w cooltubes are great, fit right up there nicely leaving me more room than the hoods did.


----------



## powerplanter

Dr. Livingstone I presume...ha ha.  That is a nice jungle Roddy.


----------



## Roddy

LOL yes, it truly is a jungle! Gotta love it though, looking better every day!

I took the new gals from the pantry down to the basement, figured I could squeeze them in and save on electricity...put them on the shelf along the far wall, they're getting HUGE and will need to go to floor tonight!  

I'll try to remember more pics tonight or tomorrow!

Also, plans are to start a mostly seed grow for the next batch, the OG and a few others will get started soon...well, not very since my cloner is maxed out and I'd likely go well over my limit if I did both right now....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dam *Roddy*...Things are looking Great man...keep up the great Work...


take care and be safe


:watchplant:


----------



## Roddy

Hey 4U!


----------



## dman1234

Very nice Roddy, that first pic in post 409!! great shot, shows your very even canopy.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Dman! 

That's no easy task (as I'm sure you know), none of those are on anything, they're all the same height....give or take! Looking at that pic, imagine a concrete "shelf" about knee high (to me, 2' or so) in the very back (or far side under the window). This is where I placed the new gals, they're already taller than the others and will go to floor tonight!

edited to make some sense of my ramblings...


----------



## Roddy

I've pretty much decided to stay int eh basement, no pantry at this time...maybe in the dead of winter, but not right now! The temps are easy to manage in the basement, the lighting height issue has been fixed with the cooltubes and airflow is great...almost optimal conditions down there and the gals are loving it! Truly, won't have to run heat or AC year round down there, gotta love it!

Cloner somehow became clogged overnight, a few sad looking gals in there....think they'll rebound though!


----------



## Roddy

Doc appt today, said the operation went well, all ok...then in comes the nurse with some papers and the doc starts asking me if I ever get heartburn. Starts pointing at this chart of a stomach and such....and said the "C" word. Can a guy ever catch a break? Now, this after taking my kitten to the vet, being charged $188 to be told to take her home and hope. She's dying right now. 

Some days you just feel like you've been kicked in the nads, you know...


----------



## powerplanter

I hear ya Roddy.  All I can say is hang in there.  I've had so much stuff happen to me in the last 3 yrs. I just can't believe it sometimes.  Thought about checking out a couple weeks ago.  It certainly helps if you have someone to talk to.  PM me if you feel the need.  I'm a good listener.  Take care bro.  PEACE


----------



## bho_expertz

Fast recovery for all.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS PP, and never feel you should check out, my friend! I am also here, I may be a basket case, but I'm always here to listen!

Hey BHO, THANKS!! The kitten passed away in my arms, I can't get past the vet sending her home to suffer like that. Bad night, but we only grow stronger from our experiences.

OK, garden has become quite big, might have to fire up the pantry for a few weeks just to make room in the veg area. I'm looking at 3 to 5 weeks (depending on strain lol...which are several) before harvest...and harvest is really looking NICE!! Will get pics again soon, but after a trip to the dr and vet yesterday, a trip to the eye dr today, I am quite sore and not really wanting to brave the "ladder".

Patients got their shares today, we're sitting on a couple 3 or so oz of 2 month cured OG and LSD....NICE!


----------



## Roddy

Roddy's veg room has overgrown it's ability, I moved 9 plants down to the pantry for a 3 week stay! This should get them good and budding while allowing the basement to finish...or enough to move some in which will then open space for the ones remaining in veg. All are 2.5' tall and around same width. 

2 are Pineapple Express, 2 OG Kush and I didn't check the rest (not supposed to be lifting or moving things this size yet, was watching the tags as they passed by me into the room)

Veg room is now going through changes...cloner is being emptied, clones planted and veg room reloaded! A day of work, some of which I can actually do!!


----------



## Rosebud

Glad your feeling better Roddy. sounds like your gonna be busy.


----------



## Sol

`Sounds like fun, the best way to stay busy. Have a great day, Roddy.


----------



## bho_expertz

Watch out Roddy ... Health first ... Glad 2 that you are feeling better.


----------



## Roddy

The gals downstairs....WOW! Some nice nugs down there for sure! I'm especially happy with the Red Diesels down there, tight solid nugs all frosty and smelly! I give these gals another 2 weeks tops. A few of these may take longer than 3 weeks, no biggie!

I'll try for pics when I get the kid to move them all around again tomorrow...if I remember lol!

The gals in the pantry are all coming along nicely, all are now showing signs of flowers! I can't wait until I can move these down to the basement, but with the temps all nice and cool, the pantry once again is working nicely! 

Now toget busy on those clones.....oh, and the OG seeds!


----------



## Roddy

Last night I dropped the OG seeds, 4 of them are soaking and will soon go to paper towel where we hope to see nice little tails soon! Also dropped was a White Rhino from GHS, White Widow from GHS (both were freebies I've had for awhile) and a White Widow from Dutch Passion, I believe.

Yes, I have plenty of clones, I am just looking for better phenos and to get rid of some of these extra seeds.

Today is our annual geocaching event, I am going to be out most of the day hosting and enjoying (even if the weather IS rainy and 41 w/win chill of 33), will be back in time to take pics, hopefully!


----------



## Roddy

OH YEAH, I'm wanting to grow out some Northern Lights...that's some good stuff there. Anyone have a recommendation on which one(s) I should go for?? Will be placing seed order soon, so chime in please, don't be shy!


----------



## bho_expertz

I would buy from Sensi. More expensive perhaps but the original. My next buy will be AK from Serious :hubba:. :aok:

:48:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS BHO, will start looking!


----------



## Roddy

So far, 3 of 4 of the OG have grown tails, the DP White Widow has also....neither of the GHS have yet. Sticking the tailed seeds into soil.


----------



## Roddy

Just a preview of what's to come, this is the Red Diesel and a bit of the Vanilla Kush beside her. These buds are rock solid and frosty, and getting big. I'm hoping for 4-5oz dried off this beasty beauty! I'd say maybe another week to 10 days tops, then chop chop for her and maybe 3 others. The rest (8 or so) will follow closely, maybe 2 weeks tops in between harvests.

And yes, the gals in the pantry will move down to the basement, the gals I have in veg (4) that are there wasn't room for (these 4 are 2'x3' and growing) will be HUGE...we are thinking of going back to the 20 gallon tubs for these and keeping them in the pantry...like the first time! 

There are also 9 planted clones which are being trained and growing in thick and lush, 4 in the cloner with enough root to go to soil, 7 in cloner showing root, but not enough yet for my liking and something like 10 others that are just starting out. Oh, and don't forget the seeds that will soon be sprouts!!

Perpetual at it's best....grow, my babes, grow!


----------



## HemperFi

How do you sprout your seeds Roddy? I'm not having a lot of luck in that department -- and clones are next -- the thought frightens me some. Your crop is wonderful. BTW


----------



## Roddy

Hey Hemper!

I drop the seeds in water and put in the dark for a day, then from the water to a tissue/paper towel (wetted down) and back into dark until tails show about half inch to inch when I put them in soil and move them under the light! This usually takes a day or so, not much longer most times, so two to three days and you're planting them in soil!

The GHS seeds not sprouting thus far doesn't surprise me, I've had notoriously bad luck sprouting a GHS...but all the others sprout!


----------



## Roddy

If I don't space out in the next 20 minutes, I'll go down and take some sugar shots in natural light...or try at least. Can't seem to find my tri-pod.


----------



## Roddy

Oh and Hemper, clones are simple, no stressing. Get some clone dip (or powder, I'm using some kind of green gunk that looks like snot, not sure the name as my local hydro shop has me beta stuff for them) and put them right into soil, they'll grow! There's a section on how to make a cloner, these really up the success % a bit!


----------



## HemperFi

Thanks Roddy, I feel a little better about it now -- I want to keep this AK-47 and the White Power. They are beautiful, and I know the gennetics are superior.


----------



## Roddy

My try at a sugar shot, not bad with a fan blowing and no tripod! This is Red Diesel!


 The VERY bottom left of the pic is a nice White Widow with the red hairs showing. Then we're looking at the Red Diesel and on to the Vanilla Kush. These gals are a bit crowded, but they're doing OK! Notice the Red Diesel decided to fall out all over the place...


 The purpling leaves are on the LSD, thin but tight buds with tons of leaves lol. It's laying out over the Red Diesel and the White Widow.


 Sea of buds, some more mature than others!


----------



## HemperFi

Wow


----------



## Sol

Very nice as usual, Roddy. I'm thinking that i hafta read your posts more closely,....i believe you have secrets your not telling us.:icon_smile: lol-jk

 Seriously though, i have been thinking about changing my nutrient lineup, sorta took it 4 granted beffore but i'm learning that this can be very important. From a new growers viewpoint , you go in a hydro store and there is a 15 ft shelf ,full of colorful advertising on what super miracle breakthru formula each different nutrient company is offering. They all do the same thing right?   one is as good as another, right   How is anyone to know?? And thats not even seperating chem from organics yet.know what i mean?
  So, what i am getting at is , it seems to me from what i've read when you post, that you have given your feeding requirements alot of thought and if i pay attention i might also benefit. You use organic right? Have you posted your nute lineup or details somewhere and i havent seen it? This is getting long but i have an eye on you


----------



## Roddy

Hey THANKS Sol, I think it's more luck than anything else  

Truly, I can't remember the nutes I use, they're downstairs and it's lights out right now, I'll post it tonight! I am organic to the sense I am using all organic stuff, not sure if there's more to being organic that that lol. One thing I believe heavily in is worm castings and lots of it. I buy this at the local bait shop, ANY bait shop that deals in bulk worms has worm castings, I buy mine DIRT CHEAP!!! Pun intended, but seriously, I do....$2/30# bag!

I was spending a bit of money on my nutes when using the FF series, had great results with it too, but figured it a waste to buy good soil just to kill it all off with the nutes, which then leaves the plant dependent upon you feeding them all the way through. At this point, I had a choice to make, go with junk soil or even coco choir and feed all the way to end or find a better solution. After a bit of screwing around, I found some soils which let me go lax on the feed, then decided that was too expensive and am now making my own soil loosely following a few recipes until I got it down to how I like it. Check the stickies for ideas on soil mixing.

With the supersoil mix, I am feeding very little, only every other watering or so during the latter part of budding, some plants obviously have higher needs and will dictate feed schedule. With the mixed soil, I never check my ph, it's not needed, the lime keeps it in check! The microbes in the soil are fed with the natural stuff given them, they then feed the plant, sweet! A great thing, most of this organic stuff is much cheaper than nutes....the worm castings and molasses being a good example....soil mix is cheaper than buying soil as well. One thing I am going to try is making a tea, been thinking about it for some time. Will use bat guano, worm castings and a few other goodies, I think!

I ramble and some of my thoughts may be way off, but this has been working well for me! I ran into a few crops of heat stressed gals (pantry isn't vented and heats up fast, an hour without opening door and OUCH) which were the last couple of harvests leading to this one, this one is really showing great promise indeed! With the ventilated basement (which is also a much cooler area), I am seeing the results I saw with my first attempts, thick heavy buds that are covered in frost!

I appreciate the kind words, my friend, but there are many smarter growers than myself, most of my knowledge is taken from them!


----------



## Sol

Fantastic, no problem i appreciate a good ramble every now and then, learn the most then. I just got the impression that you have an awareness of the difference and or benefits of organic growing. At least i felt that way after reading your posts. Anyhow , i am wondering if i might want to look into more organic ways to feed. I don't really want to make the jump to soil yet i like my homemade mix( Pro-mix,xtra perlight makes 1/2 , other half is coco choir)-all inert(mostly) But i would like to at least give up the chem ferts and go with maybe Alaska fish emulsion,bat guano and that type of things . I am trying everything possible to improve the final FLAVOR. I have some nice strains on the rise ,a few bucks in my pocket and i plan on going to the hydro store Tuesday. So i'm trying to do some research on things to look for when i get there.


----------



## Roddy

Read the nute study sticky, great info in there!!

As for flavor, everything I've grown has been very flavorful. Did I see a Kandy Kush in your line-up? That was my very first grow, I grew the gal to 6' tall and she rewarded me with 10oz dried....and let me tell you, EVERYONE here uses that as the benchmark for taste and high. Awesome plant, wished I had cloned her!


----------



## Rosebud

Nice ramble Roddy!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Rosie, how are you these days???


----------



## Rosebud

My grow is sucking at the moment. I am fine however. Has your health returned? i hope so.


----------



## Roddy

Ahh, you're a great grower, it'll work out!   I am much better, THANKS! Slow recovery, this hernia stuff!


----------



## Roddy

Went and bought another (10) 7 gallon smartpots, the babes are ready to move up and so the cycle continues! The 4 gals in veg right now are HUGE, the training is making them bush monsters. Ahhh, the fun of overcrowding LMAO! At least I had a spot to use as an emergency situation....wasn't always like that though  The benefit of bulking these 4 up...they've got potential to produce a big harvest! Gonna peek in at the crew doing the transplant and see if maybe we can't put one or two of these beasts into 20 gallon tubs and experiment a bit further.


----------



## Roddy

Oh yeah, almost forgot to mention the 3 OG seed went into soil along with the DP White Widow. One OG and neither GHS seed came up so far, they're still trying thogh


----------



## Roddy

Went down last night and checked the gals out while the water crew were moving them around, you'd be amazed at the amount of bud growth from the last set of pics to last night! I'll try for pics again tonight if I remember! Big swelling buds full of frosty trichs......I am stoked!


----------



## Ruffy

how you feeling roddy? i hope life is gettin better. it better b ok u have buds coming soon! cheer mate


----------



## Roddy

Heya Ruffy! :ciao: Am doing much better, am up and about and eager to get back to the gardening! Still plenty of dr appts ahead, undoubtedly some bad times in the near future too, but we do what we can and live on!


----------



## Roddy

Anyone want a couple kittens?? 

Tragedy, I guess the kittens love the openness of the veg area, they also love the soil. I wasn't too worried when I saw they had scratched around in the 10gal babes, but then I saw the cups with seed sprouts which had been toppled and soil sent all over. Managed to find all the OG, all still look viable (fingers crossed), but the DP White Widow is lost.

Gotta love these little tykes, but they'd better steer clear of me for a while...


----------



## Roddy

All 3 OG have broke ground and are now considered SPROUTS!!!


----------



## HemperFi

You have a green thumb dude -- grow some monsters


----------



## Roddy

LOL Hemper, THANKS!  The OG are notorious for stretch, they'll be monsters one way or another! Not the best producer, these are grown for my "top shelf" choice...they're that good! I'm getting her dialed in, have a few clones going as well, just looking for a better pheno, if possible.


----------



## Roddy

I did what I didn't want to do a couple nights ago, not the proudest lol. Had little room left and the plants were just too cramped, so we took the two most mature plants...yes, the trichs were good (mostly cloudy with some amber), but they had just reached that window and could have gone a few more days at least to bulk the buds up more (save the newer additions, of course). 

We took the GWS and Orange Bud, the Great White is now almost dried out and we just cut some off and smoked it up...WOW! Am pretty good with a head buzz right now, good taste and high! It's almost dry enough to jar (amazing how quick this stuff dries here) and will likely go in tomorrow for a quick cure, this will be what I smoke. Haven't tried the OB yet, it's a bit wet yet. The rest down there are sitting pretty, about a week to 3 max for all to finish!

Still cramped as can be downstairs and had a minor accident last night as well. The Orange Bud I just put in to bud a few weeks back had gotten pretty tall (this one's the stretchy pheno of the two I have), we were talking about how to tie her down when she snapped about 1.5' down the stem...I BARELY had pressure on it and was amazed it happened, but it did! She's a good 6' tall...or was (including pot), and has a ton of buds already formed, guess we'll see how this works out lol. Left it attached, just let it hang where it may. It'll heal which will slow budding (and hopefully not cause hermie??), but not sue how the cola's gonna work out now LMAO!

There's also a Pineapple express down there, put in the same time as the OB (couple weeks), WOW has she got buds all over her! She'll be an awesome provider with one of my favorite tastes in a bud! She's a squat 5' with pot.


----------



## Irish

howdy roddy. girls all looking very nice. do you have to use a dehumidifier in the basement? i know how these basements all stay damp/mildewy up here unless thier sealed and finished. i'm working on wet sealing one right now that is poured walls/smooth finish floor. anything that touches the floor, like a five gallon bucket, just sucks the water right up through the slab. very slow process sealing them in. most new home owners think that by simply painting the walls/floor will stop the moisture, but it costs them alot more to have to remove all that paint back to bare concrete, just to begin a proper seal. it can get real expensive. a 25 x 50 thats been painted, typically is gonna cost around 5-6000 to do it right. alot of that cost is in labor just on the prep work. you should see a home owners face when you tell them this. lol. act like they got drop kicked in the sack. lol. my mom always told me, ''you gotta pay to go to school''. when you have to call in a pro, they wished they would had payed a little closer attention in class! and people hate facts when confronted with them too, once they went the uncle billy bob way, and a little search online coulda told them ol uncle wild bill was on the sauce again. hahaha.     

your basement looks like a typical mi basement. if so, i would put a couple dehumidifiers in there! winter growing is the way to go in these basements if you dont heat them up but only on lights out. i've done my share of basement grows that were more root cellars than an actual buttoned up, moisture free grow rooms.  

and keep tons of air moving on constant 24/7. i would also get those windows blacked out. maybe build wooden boxes and attach to them as a light trap, and also use them to vent out of if you know what i mean.  

just my opinion roddy from doing many grows in all sorts of different environments in this frozen winter wonderland. trying to be of some help. moisture and mildew is going to be you're enemy now.

one other thing. why do all the big box stores up here discontinue selling house fans in the fall/winter months, when we need them the most? haha. i heat with wood, and you gotta have fans moving heat around constantly. but trying to find a fan or six is always a headache come winter. since i'm privvy to this already, i stock up on cheap dollar store fans for back up ahead of time every summer. 

grow is looking great man. are you gonna run one all winter? ...peace...


----------



## Roddy

Hey Irish!

I do have plenty of air moving around, an exhaust fan in one window, all others are completely blacked out. 2 floor fans are moving air 24/7 as well. No real humidity noticed as yet, been watching close though! THANKS!! 

Fans are hard to find during winter, crazy! I'm buying one more before they become extinct again!


----------



## Roddy

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> in the winter time, using your furnace and everything you will not need a dehumdifier, itll be pretty dry. i grow in a crawl space, I think the winter is the best time of year for my grows. youll have to worry about the humditiy come spring/summer. use the cold weather to your advantage and bring out some nice colors of your plants.



Already seeing the great purples I saw last year! NICE!!

Heya Puff!


----------



## Roddy

OK, jarred the OB and GWS this morning, OB came in at 61 grams dried, GWS is a nice 80 grams. Both are strong highs with good taste straight from stem...we'll see how they taste in a few weeks lol

These could have been better yields had I not been out of room and needing to space the gals. With the two gone though, more light will reach the rest! 

edit to add....after an hour in jar, the GWS smells awesome...


----------



## Roddy

Went to add the new jars to the safe yesterday since I had things to do, couldn't fit it all in and went to my secondary hiding location when. When I went to add the jar, it made a glass on glass clink sound, something was already in there? looked in to find a jar I had forgotten about, a jar of OG from about a month or so ago...NICE!!

I really need a bigger safe lol


----------



## Lemon Jack

Thats awesome roddy lol.  I wish meds lasted so long round here:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter

I love to find something I stashed away and forgot about.  It's usually when I run out, I go hunting for something and get a good surprise.  Looking good Roddy, Peace bro.


----------



## Roddy

Hey LJ, PP!! Glad you guys stopped in!

Couldn't stand how good the GWS smells each time I burp it so had to test it out a bit more, WOW. This is a strong high, leaves me a bit confused at times (this isn't easy for someone who smokes as I do)...and the OB is right there with it as far as high! Both taste great too, it's a good feeling to get it this right even when being impatient! 

I have a few more GWS downstairs including the 6' behemoth I snapped accidentally....


----------



## Irish

do you jar you're dank right off the stalk? thats the quickest way to get mold set in da bud. we hang dry with fan gently blowing for about three-four days, brown bag for a week, then jar/burp...maybe i read it wrong?

congrats on some fresh harvest bud roddy. i love me some fresh bud.:icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Irish, this stuff will cure a good month before smoking! Yes, straight from the stalk after a few days of hanging lol.  No worries, I follow Hick's curing guide almost to the T!!

Looking at more harvests in the next few days, these will continue for a few weeks. Good thing too, the next batch of gals are impatient LMAO!

The basement is really working well too, Irish! I'm waiting on a friend to wire it up for more lights/equipment so I can expand! I can triple my room size in the basement (with the purchase of more lights lol) and really have some fun!


----------



## Roddy

Been a busy busy man since around noonish yesterday, plant cutting time! Only took 2 more as I don't like to leave them hanging and not trimmed up fr too long and I was working mainly alone for a change...OUCH!

Cut was one Red Diesel and a mystery gal, the tag fell of at some point. The Red Diesel has baseball sized buds all atop the many cola-like branches, should be a good producer and, judging by smell and trich amount, should be a heavy high! The MYSTERY gal is covered with reddish orange hairs, her buds are a bit under-formed due to her being undernourished when brought down to bud...didn't realize it until started losing leaves...OUCH! Her buds are rock solid and heavy though...and covered with frost!

Looks like a busy day ahead as well....yikes!


----------



## drfting07

WOHOO!! pics!


----------



## Roddy

Will get some soon, camera was given to my son and has yet to return. Maybe my old camera is here somewhere....


----------



## HemperFi

Sounds like a labor of love to me -- you go Roddy


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Hemper, almost done with the trimming...for today LMAO

After spending all this time trimming, seeing all the buds and getting a rough idea what the harvest will weigh, I can do nothing but smile ear to ear after leaving the bud room just now!! After quick drying a bud from the Red Diesel, I can do nothing but sit here in a fog with that same ear to ear smile  I figure to fill about 3 half gallon mason jars with this go, not thinking I have enough jars for the rest downstairs...whatever shall I do :rofl:


----------



## Roddy

I almst forgot about the 3 OG seedlings, 2 have grown 2 sets of leaves and has the 3rd starting, the other one is a little smaller, like the runt of the litter! All look good and will move up to the 1gal tubs soon!


----------



## Sol

Roddy said:
			
		

> Cut was one Red Diesel and a mystery gal, the tag fell of at some point. The Red Diesel has baseball sized buds all atop the many cola-like branches, should be a good producer and, judging by smell and trich amount, should be a heavy high!




   Goes to show you, you can't always listen to the reviews as i had read several ppl unhappy with their red diesel .  Sounds like a beautiful strain to me, good job Roddy


----------



## Roddy

I've got 2 more down there, one is a different pheno. Will report on them soon as well. The one that's the same pheno as this one also has big bulbous buds on her!

THANKS Sol, good to see you stop in!


----------



## Roddy

Well, sad news here...the stretch pheno orange bud (the one I snapped while tying down) hermied. He/she has nanners in a few of her young buds, I guess the stress of snapping a few weeks in was too much?

Will be chopping it down when the kid gets here to bring it up from basement....


----------



## HemperFi

Sorry man


----------



## Roddy

lol THANKS Hemper...that's life, my friend!

Decided this Red Diesel was ready to go, so cut her, THEN remembered my camera was back home....ooops! Here's the pics I did take:







Her buds are rock hard and solid, she's got some heft to her for certain! I'm quite happy with this one!


----------



## Roddy

Almost forgot, jarred up the previous Red Diesel and MYSTERY....Red Diesel came in at a nice 105 gr while the MYSTERY came in with a small 77gr. A little less than I had hoped, but not bad at all! Jars are filling fast...as is the safe LOL! Time for a gun safe!

After a few weeks or so cure, I'll test these out! 

Trimmed up all the latest RD, she's hanging to dry now! Very happy with that babe! 1 more RD in the basement, as well as about 9 other gals finishing up soon!!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Nice yields roddy   You need any help "testin" those out just holler.:48:


----------



## Roddy

Heya Jack, THANKS for stopping in!! Sure, :48: this OG while we wait for the cure!!


----------



## Roddy

The white Widow got the chop tonight, her tight buds are all frosty good looking! Getting ready to trim her down and let her hang. Several more are closing in on finish, this is an exciting time! Pics of the WW coming shortly!

Red Diesel is trimmed and hanging, she'll really be a nice smoke!


----------



## Roddy




----------



## Ruffy

2 thumbs up bro!!!!! thanks for the comments on photographs of skiing. cheers be safe


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Ruffy, loving the smell of green buds in the house, the smell of burning OG isn't bad either LMAO!!  If I weren't such a baby about cold (didn't used to be that way lol), I'd be right there with you on those mountains....never tried skiing before...


----------



## Jericho

Looking good Roody.


----------



## Roddy

Morning Jericho, THANKS!! Here's :48: some LSD!!


----------



## Lemon Jack

The WW looks DANK! Awesome work yet again Roddy.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Jack! The WW is great, the Red Diesel is really rock hard nuggets and there's a bunch of Vanilla Kush coming up soon that should really be awesome as well!!

I've had my fill of the pantry, the guys are moving the set-up down into the basement now. A temporary solution has been worked out to allow the extra 2000w of lights for now...an electrician this weekend will make it a permanent  move and even supply enough outlets for an additional 3000w area. AWESOME! This will really make for a great set-up, I'll be producing monthly and can even move my veg set-up to the pantry so all set-ups are easily maintained! It's getting better as we go!

With the added set-up downstairs comes an added need for air movement...another fan sucking through the lights and out the via the cold air vent for the furnace (beside, actually, but perfect placement!!). This means I'll be able to send the heat up into the house during the winter and reverse it to vent outside in the summer. 

Really stoked about the way things are shaping up!


----------



## Roddy

With the moving around came the chop of another....Red Diesel is being trimmed right now! Here's a few pics...not very good ones though:






She's hanging from the ceiling in the last 3 pics.


----------



## akhockey

Nice nugs!. WW has always been my favorite to grow.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS AK! I can't wait to try her out, but think she'll go to cure without even a test lol, let the first toke be of prime cured product!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Puff, having great fun with things right now and the plants are showing their love! Will give smoke reports in a few weeks to month on the WW!

Yesterday we brought the veg set-up down to the pantry, things are pretty tight with all the plants right now, but it's great! I need one more 8 bulb 4' T5 (total of 4 T5 fixtures) and things will be complete in there! Of course, the entire 5'x9' area will then be covered with plants, but I can think of worse problems! Currently, there are 20 plants in various stages (mostly 1' or larger....time for some clones lol) in there, another light would allow for growth of plants. A note on the OG seedlings, one is now at 5 nodes and will be topped, the second being at 4 nodes with the runt a very petite 4 nodes...she's a midget!

Funny, but I have no clue how many are in the basement now, but I think 2 more were added from veg, needed the room in the pantry lol...will count tonight! 1 problem I saw was a lacking of tags on the pots....ouch! Seems a few were left unmarked after clone, a few lost tags in transplant etc...we have several unknown gals....mostly in veg room. Not that it matters, all plants in the house are good lol, just gonna be fun trying to guess the strain!


----------



## daku_iBLAZE

Damn roddy, that WW looks like some straight killah, excellent demonstration of superb green-thumb-ery


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Daku!

Another one got the chop today, leaving 17 in the basement....yep, 17  Today's chop is likely the prettiest of the buds, tight pine-cone shaped buds of like size, all frosty and red-haired! The camera has dead batteries right now, looking for some. Won't be much on this Orange Bud gal, maybe 3oz....but the smell coming off her alone leaves a lasting taste in your mouth!


----------



## Roddy

Oh my oh my, these buds are sticky, stinky and dense!!!


----------



## dman1234

Nice jod dude, enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Dman, the jars just keep filling up! 

Today will be the jarring of the Red Diesel and White Widow, I think...looks like both are pretty well dried and ready to jar! I think I'm going to need that gun safe sooner than later lol!


----------



## akhockey

I really love the thought of a gun safe full of jars.... daydream.....


----------



## Roddy

Me too, AK, meee toooooooo!! 

3 gals hanging nearly ready to jar (well...2 are lol), 3 more in basement nearly ready to chop. Then, it'll be about 3 weeks to a month before the next one or two, then the whole process of chopping will start again! Perpetual, gotta love this!

Heading into town today, might buy another T5 to complete the veg room. Have the electrician scheduled to come in and wire the basement next week....things are moving right along!


----------



## daku_iBLAZE

hey roddy, when do you take clones so you can harvest within 2 or 3 months? Im new at all the cloning stuff so anything you can help me with would be tight!


----------



## Roddy

Hey Daku! :ciao:

I'm pretty new to all this as well, but I take clones off the gals a couple weeks before moving them to bud, this gives them time to take root and go to pot before the "mama's" flip. That way, always have gals in veg. I clone 24 and keep 12 or so of the strongest ones. If you want to go monthly, wait a month and take more cuttings...just allow for room when determining amount of cuttings to take and keep! I repeat that last part...allow for room!!!!  

My basement is large enough I can move newly budding gals in as older gals finish up, so have been cloning and sprouting seeds almost at whim these days lol....could get me in trouble. I'll soon figure out the best method and get it dialed in. 

One issue I see right now, I have several larger vegging gals...more than I have finishing gals at this point. Should prove interesting!  I think I might be OK, I can veg these for another month if need be, I'm going to shut down the cloner for cleaning, might leave it empty a week or two.


----------



## daku_iBLAZE

thanks roddy I wasnt sure what was the deal with that. Im only going to be taking 2 clones at a time anyway so space isnt a big issue. keep doing your thing its looking good!


----------



## Roddy

Was down watering the gals and thought I'd share a few pics of the PE about 5 weeks in...




There's 3 of the 5 PE I currently have in budding shown here. Colas are starting to fill in nicely, tight pine-cone buds all over. The one in the immediate front was just brought into bud, not sure what that one is.



A bit of sugar view of one of the branches, these things are all tight and frosty.



and they are all about the same size as this one, about a thumb-sized bud! The colas are bigger, of course! Should be a good little haul...

I'll try to get better pics when natural light allows, these don't really do the gals justice!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking good Roddy I see everyone seems to be growin this pe maybe I should look into it


----------



## Roddy

Ahhhh Pineapple Express!!!!!  The second bean I grew out, the best tasting sweet smoke I've had thus far! She really made for some great morning smoke, nice and tasty with just enough punch to make your whole day start off right!

I think you'll like her, Jack!!


----------



## akhockey

Ive got a couple PEx beans. Ill get around to running them someday. I just never seem to have the room. So many strains so little time.


----------



## Roddy

I've slacked on updates of harvest/jarring, but you can bet there's a good amount in jar right now curing, one more hanging and one more ready to chop...then it's wait for a few weeks to month for the next round!

Harvests have been fairly average (for me), and all have been nice and frosty! Some of the jarred are already stinky sweet!

Have the veg room completed now, save for proper tables so I'm not bending and stooping so much! Electrician came yesterday and we're in motion on getting the basement wired for another room, will make 3 rooms of bud! Last step will be to upgrade the ventilation and we'll be set! I've put up more white lining for walls, the whole basement looks a bit more professional...even for a MI basement lol!!

Roddy's happy!!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Congrats Roddy :aok:


----------



## Ruffy

right on roddy,


----------



## Roddy

THANKS BHO, Ruffy!! Having some fun while enjoying a lot of free time (no work lol).


----------



## powerplanter

Looking real nice Roddy.  Frosty, yummm.


----------



## HemperFi

Did you start the book yet, Roddy?


----------



## Roddy

I wish, Hemper, been too busy trimming and setting things up! Maybe one of these days though, you just never know! THANKS for dropping in!! 

Tonight was chop night for the last in a few weeks, Red Diesel! She's a frosty nugget-filled babe, here's a teaser!




I took more pics, they ended up showing stuff I hadn't intended lol I'm trimming her down right now while watching the Red Wings pre-game!!


----------



## Roddy

Hey PP, Glad to see you stopping by, how's it going?? It's a lot of fun in the Roddy house these days, pick a jar and roll!


----------



## Lemon Jack

That bud is beautiful Roddy great job.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Jack, she's nice and tight!! How's everyone this morning?? Just sitting back :48: some great OG!!


----------



## powerplanter

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hey PP, Glad to see you stopping by, how's it going?? It's a lot of fun in the Roddy house these days, pick a jar and roll!


Hi Roddy, Those are some dank looking plants my friend :icon_smile:.  Oh how I wish I could just pick a jar.  That must be one of the best feelings to know you aren't going to run out and have to go looking.  Stay safe brother.  PEACE!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS PP!!

I was very proud of the veg room after all the work of putting in shelves and straightening it all out, really looks good in there! Had to raise a few of the plants since the kittens like to use the pots as their litter box (ouch), so we used whatever makeshift items we had for the last few plants not on a shelf, a garbage can had been used for one of the OG gals (the biggest) and another.

Went in to look this morning, saw the cats still found a way to get to the pots and was all set to walk out when I stumbled over a pot and soil. Looking around befuddled, I quickly realized the downed pot had been housing my prized BIG OG GAL!!! Sad sad sad. I picked her up and cleaned her off, she was completely buried by the soil and her roots were broken loose. I don't know if she'll make it or not, but I am minus a few kittens as of this morning. 

Other than that, the veg room is really impressive (to me at least), set up really good!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Bummer bout those dang cats roddy hope you og girl pulls through.   Glad to hear the veg room is lookin so good :48:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Puff, Jack!! She is back up and looking a bit happier this morning, think she'll be OK even though her leaves are pretty torn up!

The changes being made in both the veg and bud room have really made things much better for me and the gals (or should that be the gals and I?? LMAO), easier to get around and water, easier to check them over completely! The basement is really looking good these days, can't wait to put in the 3rd bud room but am stoked at the way things have worked out so far...and the buds are showing the benefits!

Last hanging gal will go to jar in a day or two, she looks like a bit better than average harvest, let's hope!  I have a great amount of bud curing at this time, making for a very happy Roddy, this has gone well beyond my initial expectations and I am now confident in my ability to keep myself and my patients in meds! 

I must give a HUGE THANKS to all you here for all the great help! If not for you all, I would still be trying to get a decent plant to grow!


----------



## Roddy

I dunno, Sometimes I think I shoulda named the thread "What's In Roddy's JUNGLE" LMAO! The gals in the background of the first pic are a good 5 1/2' tall each, the buds on them are getting massive and thick! They were in the pantry (more headroom) and were not expecting to be cramped up in the basement...but they're loving life!

Second pic shows the typical conical cola of the PE, this one is about the size of a soda can, some in here are bigger around and tall LMAO...fun stuff! PE....great smoke, I and my patients are looking forward to these!

Third pic shows the shorter gals with the PE in foreground and back left...the tall stretched gal in back (right) is a beautifu OG Kush with tons of buds on her! Harvests of these gals will truly be fun!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looks awesome Roddy I noticed last night that G13 has a special buy any pack of their seeds get 3 free PE fem seeds.  And the attitude hooks you up with a fem bubba kush bean too.  I been tryin to scrape enough dough together to cash in on that and the Larry OG with all the free cali connec seeds too, but its not looking good the Larry may have to wait till spring .


----------



## Roddy

I've got the money for the seeds, I just am having a hard time making the purchase....forcing myself to spend the money is tough these days! I'd love me some Larry....


----------



## Roddy

Jarred the last, a Red Diesel, she came in at a hefty 174gr....YES! Always happy to see good numbers and good meds! She'll now go into curing with the other recently jarred gals!


----------



## dman1234

Great pics Roddy, some real monsters, Congrats on a great harvest.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Dman...even though you jinxed the Wings tonight!  

Seems Roddy made a bit of a mistake, didn't realize things were as they are. I was all happy thinking the last of the gals were done for a few weeks....WRONG! The PE are showing ambers already...  :confused2::holysheep: 

Taking the kayaks to Lake Michigan tomorrow for some fun and adventure, guess chopping gals tomorrow night is now on the to do list as well. Terrible thing, this harvesting stuff. :rofl: :rofl: Guess I can live with it! :hubba:


----------



## Roddy

Pics of the PE pre-chop! The can is one of those tallboy 16.9oz'er Some tight buds on this bad gal!


----------



## dman1234

Gorgeous Roddy, very very nice my friend,


----------



## hopefullybud

crazy lookin bud, I hope i see some of the colors I seen on your northen lights on mine hah. nice lookin though!!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Dman, she's a stinky little gal too, gotta love that! I hope she's even close to the PE I grew previously, she was ssswwwwweeeeeeeettttt!

Hey HB, good to see a fellow Michigander around!!


----------



## Roddy

Another harvest last night, one every other night again...and I thought I was about done :rofl: The OG came down last night, she is BEAUTIFUL!!! Guessing light on weight, maybe only a couple oz on her, but from the smell and stickiness of it all, she'll make my patients happy! I THINK I have a few days....oh wait, there's another still waiting to come down, THEN a short rest!!  Adding gals as I take them, we're cycling fast now!

I smoked a sample of the Pineapple Express...that treat will never get out of this house! Man, we lit a pinner  up among 3 of us and we were all stoned out of our minds! Great taste and even more potent high than my first PE!

I ended up buying a new safe the other day, what a beaut! Business model, she's 3'x2' and rock solid....no one'll be throwing this one on their shoulder and walking away! Inside, jars jars and more jars!!!   Sure, I wanted a gun safe, but the ones I looked at were either extremely pricey or very flimsy looking. If I had bought a gun safe of exactly the same price as this safe, I'd have worried a person with a can opener could rob me blind!!! :rofl:


----------



## Ruffy

yo roddy, whats the time in between your flips? whats the info on a safe? i need one also but they are so much $$ id rather dig a whole lol


----------



## powerplanter

Nice looking buds Roddy.


----------



## Roddy

Hey Ruffy, PP :48:

The safe is a Sentry, has an electronic combo lock and is quite impressive in size and quality for $300. Yes, a bit pricey for something to put valuables in, but peace of mind is well worth it! I have 6 half gal masons and 14 quart masons sitting in there now with plenty of room for the next series of jars!! If you do look into safes, be sure to buy one that'll fit your needs, my first safe (had previously) was of decent size for papers and jewelry etc, but could only hold 5-6 jars. Those short $150 safes aren't of much capacity...or safety LMAO!

Flipping, I usually just veg until I have an opening in the bud room, usually 2 months or so, though! The latest gals have been getting more and more LST and HST, the outcome should be and is shorter, bushier plants...we'll see if I can raise my yields back to earlier successes!


----------



## Roddy

I should update on the OG seed gals, all 3 are still doing well!!! The "runt" of the litter is still much much smaller, having only 3-4 sets of leaves and not even growing branches yet while the other two are quite bushy 1' tall gals already! I've topped all 3 gals, the bigger gals being topped a coupe times now and really bulking up in bud sites! I will be cloning these and running one full cycle of only OG...my patients will really love this!


----------



## Roddy

Wow, I never would have dreamed I would be harvesting nearly every other night this long, but another came down tonight and it's starting to look like more are standing in queue! Oh well, great fun and more and more smoke for my patients and myself!  Another OG came down this time, then I see another PE and a couple of Orange Bud.....wasn't joking when I said perpetual, was I?? LMAO My fingers are sooooo sticky


----------



## Lemon Jack

Man roddy as I sit here right now smoking the last bud in my jar I'm just thinking "How nice would it be to be you right now"  :aok:


----------



## Roddy

I wish I could send you some to get you through, my friend!!!


----------



## Roddy

Spent several hours today watering and moving all the veg and bud gals around, what a chore...my poor back :rofl: While in the bud room toiling away, however, I was treated to some truly awesome views of the upcoming harvests...OH MY!!!! It just keeps getting better and better!

Cloner is gong into service tomorrow, going to take cuttings off two of the 3 OG, the runt really isn't of size to even offer a single one LMAO. The two are getting pretty big, so won't be a problem :rofl:

I think I need a larger safe....


----------



## Roddy

One of the 5' gals is ready to come down either tonight or tomorrow, depending on how I feel about the whole work thing (will be alone trimming, whatever happened to my good help). Not sure which gal it is, but she she has some red haired frosty buds! Last harvest brought just under 5oz, the quality of buds seems to keep improving with the grows!

6 OG clones were taken yesterday with plans to take a few more each couple weeks until flip, the big OG gals are nice and bushy, supplying good clone ops.


----------



## Roddy

Haven't been saying much about this PE I have growing; she's not exactly a pretty plant, very much a vine as much as a bush. She started out the same as the now 5' gals but grew and grew, I ended up having to lay her down basically across much of the 8' wide room, she's around 6.5' "long" +/-! As I said, she's not the prettiest, this pheno is stretched and a bit leafy (why I haven't wrote about her before), but she is really starting to shape up as another "Kandy Kush" result!

If you're not following, she's growing bud every which way, her tons of branches are weighed down with frosty "leafy" buds. I was unimpressed until the other day when I went to squeezing one of those buds...pretty solid?? She could very well end up a high-yielder...wonder what her taste/potency will be! We'll see in a week or so!

I'll try for pics before bringing her down, oldest son borrowed camera...ouch!


----------



## Roddy

Brought down a 5' beauty; Orange Bud, wow, she's stinky sweet! 8 main cola spears each with a 20oz sized cola bud, tons of secondary buds and whatnot...bet she's a good 5oz of heavily haired dank! Beauty of her is, she's nearly trimmed down already and I've only spent about an hour on her!! SWEET!!!!

That lanky PE has about a week or less, judging by the trichs...


----------



## Lemon Jack

Sounds good Roddy Looking forward to seeing that PE come down a strain I'm quite interested in lately.


----------



## Roddy

I just lit a joint of a few weeks cured PE, the first I cut down this harvest and I must say...WOW!! Breath-taking (literally), I coughed a good amount and am now stoned out of my mind...wake and bake with flavor!!  This stuff is a bit more "potent" than the first PE I ever grew, the expansion in the lungs is much stronger too, gotta love it!


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Roddy, how's that orange bud taste?  I've been looking at that one lately.  Hope everything is going well for you and your family.  We're getting closer to MMJ in Ohio,      hopefully by this time next year I will be planting some of the strains that I can only dream about right now.  :icon_smile: Take care bro. PEACE!!


----------



## Roddy

OB is a nice fruity taste, a great social smoke! She's been one of my staples for some time now, going to phase her out though in favor of mostly Kush strains!

All is well here, my friend, THANKS for asking! How about with you and yours? I bet you are chomping at the bit to pass that mmj law and get the show on the road!! Until then, stay safe and high!!


----------



## Roddy

Checking the clones this morning, I noticed one is already sprouting roots!!  The OG gals are bigger now, ready to take a few more clones off and maybe top them a bit more, they should have a few weeks or more before budding (by looks of the filled room and the waiting gals in veg....ouch). Oh well, means they'll be beasts, I've been topping them alot and they're really getting "fat"!!

The Orange Bud is about ready to jar, will either jar tonight or tomorrow morning...I'd bet she's under average, but I've been fooled before lol

There's 3 more ready to come up very soon, including the lanky PE, this harvesting doesn't seem to end lmao. Then, a few weeks and we continue on....SWEET!! I desperately need one more bud room, wish the electrician would stop dragging arse and get it done already!!


----------



## HemperFi

Awsome Roddy, as much trimming as you do, you must have some super sizzors -- what do you use?


----------



## Roddy

Actually, Hemper, I rarely use scissors these days, I manicure the buds by hand, picking the leaves off. Takes a bit longer and is more of a chore, but the buds are pristine when I finish!

Man, the stuff I'm smoking these days really makes me stoned, is getting progressively better with each harvest!


----------



## HemperFi

Do you scrape your sticky fingers and save it for special ocassions? 

I just got my fiskers #5 (2) They trim my beard nicely -- hope they work on the weed as well. lol


----------



## Roddy

Yes, the finger hash is a great treat!!!


----------



## Roddy

Yeah, I know. I said the PE and a few others would be coming down or would already be down....taking a break!   They're close, could be any day now!

The vegging gals....wow! Applying all the skills I've learned from here has paid off well, the bushy beasts should do me well! Hard to imagine this being only my second year of actual growing, THANKS everyone!


----------



## Roddy

Whew, I knew I would speak too soon!! Down came the Vanilla Kush tonight, my badly blistered fingers are sticky as all get out (rubbing the finger hash off too aggressively leads to blistered and torn skin...OUCH). Did end up with a gram and a half of the brown sticky stuff already, though, will make a great treat in a day or two!

The buds on this VK are HUGE! Should be a good harvest, will give a smoke report eventually!


----------



## bho_expertz

Medical gloves Roddy, are a must have when trimming .


----------



## Roddy

Yeah, I always worry that the latex would alter the taste, so haven't tried them yet! 

The VK is now trimmed and drying out, nice tight buds all the way down this gal! The light penetration in the basement is good, the bigger room means more breathing space all around! I know, it always looks a jungle in the pics, trust that the pics are deceptive!! I can actually walk all the way around each and every plant!

Another 5' gal may come down tonight, the PE (around 6.5' "long") is slow on the finish, but will come down in a few days or so! Glad I bought more jars at a flea market the other day...

Anyone paying attention....how does the taste differ (if any) if using something like lock&locks for storage? The jars are great and all, but aside from fears of dropping one, they do take up more room than stackable containers would.


----------



## Roddy

Been pretty busy trimming the PE which came down last night and is still only about half trimmed...what a beast this one is! With that one out of the basement, we moved some veg gals down and the total count downstairs is now 17 in bud! A sea of green and bud!


----------



## Roddy

LMFAO...I typed that up last night and never posted...stoned moment!


----------



## Roddy

OK, I cut up a few buds and let them dry overnight, am smoking the sample run of the PE right now....STONED!!!!! This stuff is potent and tasty!!!


----------



## engneer

Roddy said:
			
		

> View attachment 159478
> Third pic is PEx hanging from deer



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Roddy again.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS, my friend!!! That was some tasty bud there, really loved smoking it in the mornings!


----------



## engneer

Got a Pine Ex I just put into flowering on 11/25.  If that's what I've got to look forward too....:yay:


----------



## Roddy

As I sit back with a freshly jarred joint of VK (that's right, no cure yet), I have to think to myself...WOW!   She produced 4oz of jarred and an oz of hash material...not bad!! I am looking at the freshly trimmed PE and thinking how it looks about double that! 

PE is finally fully trimmed, I got a HUGE ball of finger hash from her, still smoking off the VK ball LOL What a beast this gal was, very reminiscent of the 6' KK!! 

Keep us updated on that PE, Engneer, I have no doubt you'll enjoy her!


----------



## Roddy

Well, guys and gals, I got so high off that uncured VK last night, I decided I better try that again on my first joint of the day :48: yep, it's that good!!  Gotta love that!! Stoned once again!

The veg gals are looking great, big waistlines on these beauties! The 3 OG are really 3 totally different types, one being a nice bush, another being a bit stretchy with, of course, the last being a runt! I've taken 10 clones so far, mostly off the bushy beast, but am about to clone off the runt as she now has enough growth (FINALLY LOL) These will be a main staple for my future grows, I really love the OG! I shoulda pulled the trigger on the Larry purchase, but I guess that will have to wait until after Vegas!!

17 gals in the basement...WOW!! I have my camera back, will try to get a pic or two...and no, I can no longer walk all the way around all plants...but I can get to each!  Ohhhh baby, some real treasures down there!!!!!


----------



## Roddy

Whew....another day, another gal! Another of the 5' gals, another VK, came down tonight, I am right now trimming her up! These buds are massive tight nugs of sticky dankness! Looking around down in the basement, there's a few more getting close. This cycle is awesome craziness! :rofl:

Pics coming soon...


----------



## Roddy

Been at it all night, this gal is now trimmed and hanging! Thick and heavy buds, she'll fill a few jars!! Now to smoke some finger hash from the last VK and put the couple grams of this VK's finger hash away!!

Should sleep well....but then, when have I ever?


----------



## Roddy

Lol, another day...well, you know! Another tall gal came down today, she's nearly trimmed now!! Man, this doesn't end!! I've got 4gr of finger hash and a ton of bud hanging around!!  Patients came over today, they're all happy and looking forward to some Christmas treats!!


----------



## Kushluvr

right on bro...........your a trimmin fool! i like having a 2 month vacation! nothing like playing golf all day! LOL!! 

lets see how those came out bro!


----------



## Roddy

I'll get some pics when jarred, but the place they're hanging isn't a good photo spot! 

Some of the clones are now rooted and will be planted tomorrow or so, there's a total of 18 cuttings at this point! I've also decided to start the last 3 LSD seeds from Barney's Farm, they've already soaked and are now in the sprouting stage! We'll see what comes of this!

Moved 3 more from the veg room to bud room, there are now 16 in bud and a lowly 7 in veg...uh oh. A shortage of vegging gals could mean I might be taking a break one of these days lol! The clones will come up in perfect timing to keep the process going, I have faith!!

Bud room is an awesome sea of green in various stages of budding, what a great set-up this has turned out to be!! I count 1 more ready now with 2 PE (very petite yet beautiful babes) and another VK coming up in a few weeks. I'd like to say there'll be a break then, but.... :rofl: 

Looking like a Vegas PE experience!!!


----------



## Roddy

Having some issues with the camera, seems it may have been dropped or something  :rant: :cry: Not been a good couple days on the old nerves lol. Oh well, an excuse to buy the ultra-expensive Rebel I've been longing for...maybe before Vegas!

Jarred up the lanky PE....not going to put a weight down, just tell you there were 4 half gallon and 2 quart jars filled. NICE!! I love the taste of this stuff and am really thrilled that this came out so good even as lanky and awkward looking as it was. There's two awesome looking PE gals almost ready downstairs, their yield will be much less, but the buds will be top-shelf!

Another came down last night, an Orange Bud again! Easy trimming on those gals, she's hanging with the other...lol Looking like 3 more to come down very soon with several really beautiful bushes coming up soon!!


----------



## Roddy

Whew, THANKS for the few days rest, but today was chopping day for one of the two petite PE gals! When I say WOW, I mean WOWOWOW, these are the buds I remember from the first PE I grew, very compact pinecone shaped solid nugs you could bounce off a table! And not only that, but frosty frosty frosty!!! I know I'll be lucky to get any more than 2.5 oz off of this tiny 3' gal (smallest of the bud room), but man will it be a treat!!

I normally give the best stuff to the patients and smoke whatever is left (not bad stuff, just not what I'd consider "top shelf"), but this treat will be cured slowly...save for maybe a half that I'll cure out for Vegas?? YUM!!! And yeah, there's one more of these with identical buds and about the same size, she'll be done in a few days or so...maybe the patients will all get some New Year's cheer?? :hubba:  :clap:


----------



## Roddy

Been a bummer few days, found out a good friend from the golf course died at age 41...then found out it was suicide....ouch! As bad as I have been depressed, as bad as it looks, I can't see that as a choice...until life is no longer of quality, at least. Viewing tomorrow...won't be good.

Found PM on one of the gals today, had seen it a few days ago, but blew it off as dust...and wishful thinking lol. With the gals in all stages of budding, I am wondering my options at this point...and what are the risks associated with PM??

Guy left 6 kids and a wife behind to deal with it all...man, this won't be good tomorrow.


----------



## Grower13

roddy tracks in the garden


----------



## powerplanter

Sounds like a bad week for ya Roddy.  Stay positive brother.  PEACE!


----------



## Rosebud

Roddy that is the hardest thing to understand. I am still kinda pissed at a friend of mine who did that. It is very hard and selfish of him and all that but still hard and I am sorry.

PM will hurt you if you smoke it. DON'T. Get on it.


----------



## Roddy

It's just been another one of those weeks, PP, you'd think I'd be getting used to it by now  I'm upbeat today, a bit feisty even :rofl:

It is truly hard to understand, Rosie, I didn't see it coming. Of course, I haven't seen him since we closed down a little while back, but I golfed with him just recently and saw nothing that indicated even being depressed. Of course, I know I can mostly hide it well, so.... Going to the evening viewing which isn't really a viewing since they cremated him..... Sorry to hear you had to endure this as well, and THANKS, my friend!!

PM...that vile stuff must die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HemperFi

Damn, Roddy, you have had one Hell of a year -- I don't really know what to say.... Sorry for all your losses

My heart goes out to the wife and 5 kids...

and then MOLD? 

Damn -- sorry man


----------



## Roddy

It was a somber evening, to say the least...

Nah, Hemper, this all started 3 years ago with loss of friend in bike accident, my dad having cancer etc etc...and has been snowballing since! I'm hopeful things will change one of these days.

I was confident the PM was only on one plant until I found it on one near the fan in front! Only ones I've noticed this on so far are clones taken from a friend way back a month plus ago...could this be the source or what is a factor for having PM??

Still no clue what spray I need, heading to town today and will check at the hydro shop, but I know he's going to recommend the most expensive stuff he has (if any lol).

When I asked what risks were associated with PM, I meant to the plants!!


----------



## bho_expertz

Roddy ... I think that for PM ( from what i read ) one of the best things is the sulphur burner but i think that is bad for the plants in late bloom. Be aware of the timings of the burn remember what happened to 4u.

Some years back the idea of stopping life also crossed my mind. Sad story. But i'm happy i'm alive. 

How Vegas going ?


----------



## bho_expertz

haven't seen the posts in the DIY. Good luck my man :aok:


----------



## Roddy

I'll have to check out 4U's experiences and make sure to learn from it!!!!

LOL, we're very much looking forward to Vegas, the drive out through the mountains (although I've been there dozens of times) will also be a treat for my son!! We're planning several scenic drives and a lot of caching along the way and in Vegas itself!!

Glad you chose life, my friend!!!


----------



## Roddy

Almost forgot to mention, jarred the first of the beautiful petite PE's today and cut the other one down yesterday. 4oz of solid bud with another half of bottom buds, NICE! A little more than I expected, always a welcome surprise!! The one I just chopped looks to be bigger yet, these buds are beautiful!!

I have several clones planted and started on their journey to OG Bud, SWEET!!!! I took fresh cuttings from the only OG left in veg, the runt!!! lol We'll see....btw, the runt is looking nice, now!


----------



## powerplanter

Roddy said:
			
		

> It's just been another one of those weeks, PP, you'd think I'd be getting used to it by now  I'm upbeat today, a bit feisty even :rofl:
> 
> 
> I hear ya man, and know exactly what you mean.  The last few years have been some of my worst all time.  It's hard to get used to being kicked in the teeth so often.  Sounds like your hangin in there though.  Plants look great.  Keep it up and I'll check back.  PEACE!!


----------



## nvthis

Not much you can do late in flower but hold on to your butt and try to get through it.. You can use Dutch Masters Gold and Penetrator to keep it at bay late in flower, but you gotta spray buds 2x a week and about 3 days til harvest and it's godawful expensive and you have to apply a ton of it. There's also Green(something? Guys, help me out here..) that's late safe, will do the same as DMs, but burns hairs.. Then there is milk/baking soda/lemon juice (and all the other ph changing homemade solutions out there) that don't work for beans. Sulpher burners that are awful and, of course, myriads of folk telling you your atmosphere control sucks (which, once you got pm, counts for crap and does nothing but make you sick of talking to people, lol)


Look up Eagle20EW and buy a bottle. Here's the pros and cons...

Pro: You will never (EVER) have to deal with pm of any kind ever again.
Con: It's systemic.
Pro: Only use in veg and it will never show up in your bud at harvest.
Con: If I remember right, it's like $60 something..
Pro: 1 spray, 1 kill, and you use very, very little product at all..
Con: you have to buy a big bottle that you will never, ever even dent unless you share with everyone.
Pro: Your friends will love you because they get theirs for free...
Con: Hmm....
Pro: You will never (EVER) have to deal with pm again.

Now you are the guy that tells other people what their options are when it comes to fighting pm


----------



## Roddy

THANKS PP and a HUGE THANKS NV

I am very sick, started a couple days ago and is getting worse instead of better. Disoriented/dizzy, high fever, projectile vomiting and severe pain in the right side at wasitline. This old man may need to go to the hospital again before day's end....

*myriads of folk telling you your atmosphere control sucks* Yeah, it's amazing what 6" of standing water will do for a basement...and the rest of the house! OUCH!!


----------



## lordhighlama

yikes roddy,, sorry to hear of your conditions.  Hope you start to make a recovery soon!


----------



## HemperFi

Damn, Roddy, you are truly being tested -- hang in there my friend.


----------



## Roddy

Hey LDL and Hemper...

Looks like the trip is on hold, and Christmas...unless there's a miracle in the works. I'll not hold my breath lol Plants are being well tended though, they're working on the issues and reporting good results so far!! I'll know more when I can actually get up and see them!


----------



## ozzydiodude

Get yourself well first then worry about plants. You can grow more plants but you cant grow anotrher you.


----------



## Roddy

going to hosp


----------



## powerplanter

God's speed Roddy.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Best wishes hope it's nothing a little nursing:hubba: and TLC with that care of.


----------



## powerplanter

Sounds a lot like a kidney stone.


----------



## Roddy

I'm BACK and healthy again....was indeed the kidney stone, it somehow moved from the kidney all the way down to the bladder on the trip to the hospital!! At the hospital, they fixed my nausea and pain and said I was good to go!! WHEW....didn't think I was coming back out until after Christmas!!

Not doing anything foolish, though, taking it super slow right now. I've had a lot of problems lately, I'm not in the mood for any more! Amazing how something as small as a BB could make that big a problem! And, it's not out of me yet, it's somewhere in the bladder....told that it's no problem from there on!

THANKS for the kind words, my friends!!!!!


----------



## powerplanter

It's good to hear everything is ok.  My wife's cousin had a kidney stone, said it hurt like heck.


----------



## HemperFi

Glad to hear you are okay, Roddy. Just kick back and stay stoned until next year  -- a new beginning 

Peace


----------



## ozzydiodude

Good to here but I'll tell you from experencing it. pissing out the stone is no joy ride. You will now have a idea of what women go thru in giving birth.


----------



## lordhighlama

never had a kidney stone roddy, but glad your in the home stretch and feeling better for now.  As hemper said just get really stoned and kick back till the new year.


----------



## bho_expertz

There are some teas that you can take that helps to dissolve the stones. Good luck :aok:


----------



## Ruffy

sorry to hear the bad luck bro! but they come in waves and next yr will be no issues. drink a tonne of water and piss that bad boy out. go easy on peanuts & coffee those were behind the 2 times i had a kydney stone. i didnt piss the first 1 out & it got bigger. make sure ur high. lol good luck bud


----------



## Roddy

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> There are some teas that you can take that helps to dissolve the stones. Good luck :aok:



Hey BHO :ciao:

Yes, lemon juice is good, too...if you can handle lemon juice!! I'm drinking a lot of liquids and hoping all will be easy street!!

Hey LHL!! :ciao:

Here's hoping you never experience a stone, my friend!!

Hey Ruffy :ciao:

Chocolate, meats in higher portions and a lot of other stuff I tend to like are on the list...ouch!!

And yes, plenty of :48: for me the rest of this year, and extra celebration on New Year's Eve...our room's booked at AZ Charlie's! Although we could have booked on strip for a good deal, I've been there, done that and just plain hate the strip traffic!! Charlie's, although a "local" casino, is clean and well appointed, has an AWESOME ham breakfast special, and is centrally located to all our planned activities!! Had I booked on strip, it would have been the Strat Tower mainly because of the caches on top and the fee to get up there if not a guest!!

I'm climbing a mountain if it kills me :rofl: Even if it's just good ol' Turtlehead!!

I hope everyone's Christmas is memorable and the new year brings a better one than the old! GREEN New Year's to all!!


----------



## Roddy

OK, here's what I decided....please let me know if it's a mistake:

I harvested the two closest to done (one actually is, one is a day or two away tops anyway), have looked them over closely and have not seen PM on them anywhere. Safe to dry and cure...right????

There are 3 showing obvious PM on leaves, they are in around 5 weeks of bud...tossing them (shame, 2 are beautiful Pineapple Express with the ideal cone buds)...or would I be alright trying to clean them daily?? How do you see the PM in/on the buds? 

There are several others ranging from 5 weeks on down to just starting budding, none showing any signs of PM...toss them all, or try keeping clean and hoping? Or should I do the dreaded sulpher burn?

All upstairs will from now on be treated with eagle20 before going to bud, we'll nip this problem right off!! 

Please, anyone with knowledge, let me know what to do before vacation (leave 27th if all goes well) and it'll get done!!


----------



## Roddy

Harvested all that I can, treated all in veg and doing our best for the gals in bud. Culled the 3 with the PM showing, too much to worry about and too little time. None are showing any signs now, but I am leaving knowing there's a chance! I have schooled my crew as best I can, they're going to do well, no worries! And hey, if it doesn't work out, there's more green to be grown!!

It's good to be able to say that...really! A year ago, this setback woulda had me reeling and hurting bad. Independent and loving it!

Merry Christmas all, grow em LARGE and GREEN in the new year!!!!


----------



## Roddy

Hmmm....better update a bit? Currently growing out all OG Kush from clones, gonna work on getting this one perfected. Although the yield and high s pretty good, I am certain I can and will improve this, then will work on another strain to run along with her.

Veg room is pretty empty right now, only 11 in there, but all OG! Cloner is full, so things will soon change lol! Have a bit of a pm problem going on, so treating all the veg gals with Serenade at this time until I can get my hands on the serious stuff...so far, one spray and no more pm to worry about though!

Basement is looking good again after the trip, full of plants in early budding stages once again! Yep, gonna be a bit before next harvest, but getting everything back to optimal (for what I have that is) means lesser problems and better days ahead! It's hilarious, the electrician lives but 2 houses down...do you think I can beg nor tempt with ample budling? My left arm for a few more outlets! 

Oh yeah, almost forgot, the guys neglected a couple of the vegging OG's, they got HUGE...and brown. Have no fear, Roddy's here...we'll drop them puppies into 20 gallon pots and go heavy on late stage bondage (better late than not at all...in this case :rofl: )!! I know the OG aren't notoriously heavy yielders, but these gals are now huge green beauties, I feel a KK coming on!!  :rofl: They're now my pet projects, but I'm also playing with a few midget gals, we'll see what works best for me!

Anyway, life is golden here, my friends!


----------



## powerplanter

Sounds good Roddy.  Glad you got that pm thing under control.  Take care and post some pics.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy

LOL, not a lot to see right now, but will try to remember when I check them out tonight!! How's it going PP?? Hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## powerplanter

Roddy said:
			
		

> LOL, not a lot to see right now, but will try to remember when I check them out tonight!! How's it going PP?? Hope all is well with you and yours!




Still fightin Roddy.  Got my eviction notice.  The state of Ohio is really trying my patience. LOL  We're doing ok though.  Just trying to hang on until I get my disability.  I might be in a tent like Hammy's girls before to long.  Ha,  FTG


----------



## Roddy

Man, I feel for you, my friend!! If there's anything I can do, I'm just a hop/skip away!


----------



## powerplanter

Thanks Roddy, I really appreciate it man.  We'll be ok.  My wife and I both have great family members.  I doubt either one of us would ever be without a roof over us.  I swear I could see it in the judges face, as soon as she found out I was smoking the evil weed :evil:  her mind was made up.  My lawyers said it was the longest decision they had ever seen.  Twelve pages.  :holysheep:   Try to be truthful with people and they use it against you.  I guess it's just a matter of time.  Anyway, I'm ready to see some porn.  :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy

Porn getting closer, I will show off the veg gals in bondage if my battery is charged. 

FINALLY got my ebay/paypal miseries taken care of and ordered some Eagle 20....even though the PM is pretty much a memory, I'll be using this on my veg gals!

The cloner is running non-stop now, one goes out, one goes in!! The veg room, which was fairly bare, will soon be overstocked once again. However, I am testing plant sizes to find the best fit for me (been having alot of fun with the large gals, but...), so plants will move to bud sooner. 

Anyone else's elec bill slap them in the face the last few months??? My $200 monthly bill went up 5x that in the last couple months. WOW


----------



## Roddy

What's in Roddy's garden today?? Well, Roddy was LMAO!!! Went down and did the watering and enjoyed the beauty of the gals...so nice to have a beautiful crop again!! I even took pics, but be damned if I can find the cord so I can transfer them to the computer...it's around here somewhere, will find it and post soon! Really nice frosty buds on the pineapple expresses, one is nearing last week of bud!

It's truly awesome to have such a great looking crop again, that PM issue is behind me now, nothing but frosty beauties!!! I am happy to go down there again whereas, when they were nasty looking...well, it was a chore just to look at them!! 

Pics today, just need to find the cord!!


----------



## drfting07

Sounds spectacular Roddy! Cant wait to see that PE.


----------



## Roddy

DUH, after looking about frantically and getting worked up, I realized I can simply pull the card?? A stoned moment!! :rofl:





Pineapple Express! Now, she looks a bit ugly in the leaves, been fighting to keep her green through finish! All 4 of these are like this, I am not sure what the deal is, haven't had this issue with previous PE's. I got this cut from a friend. This gal has TONS of buds of this size all over her, she can't hardly hold herself up from the weight! I see a big yield coming up from these.




Another of the PE, this one isn't quite as far along as the first, maybe 2 weeks or so left! Nice and frosty, sticky sweet!




This is my project gal, this was an ugly ugly ugly stretched OG, she was nearly 3' tall when I got home from my Vegas trip! It took a lot of tying her down, a little roughhousing and some more TLC...but she is now 5'x6' (yep bigger around than tall) with buds like this ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!! :rofl: She's at around 4 weeks. I'll try to get a decent pic of the whole gal just before lights on tonight! No promises, though, she's huge and hard to get a good pic of. This one reminds me of my first gal, the infamous Kandy Kush 10oz beast!




OG sweethearts, these are around 2 weeks into budding! There's 5 of these, all around 2' tall, all a beautiful green (something I've been fighting for and being a bit bummed due to the PE's looks...buds are tight and right though, so I FEEL GOOD). There's another 3 OG behind these on the shelf, just brought them in last night and letting them get used to the more powerful light!

In my veg room are 3 more OG clones and 4 seedlings. I found some freebies I had forgotten about and decided now would be a good time to drop them. One was a Soma Somango (bought that one), the others are Pyramid...Tutankamon, Osiris and Anesthesia! All are relly nice looking plants, tight and healthy!


----------



## drfting07

How long are you thinking they will go for in flower, PE is a sativa dominant strain isnt it?


----------



## Roddy

I'm not sure how long they've been in there budding, Drfting...seems forever lol!!! I didn't write down when they went in, but trichs on the one gal are 20% amber at this point, the three others are starting to cloud up!


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice Roddy.  You got some good looking plants there.


----------



## Grower13

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes

nice:cool2: those pineapple look delicious!

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Roddy

THANKS for the visits and kind words, all!! :48:

Drftings, I had a lucid moment :rofl: and recalled, the one pineapple express went in just before I left for vacation, which would have been around Dec 27th, the others went in when I returned which was Jan 10th. That means the one is 9 weeks in with the others being 7. I'm guessing the one will go another week or longer with the rest going 3 or so, but it could be a bit longer depending on trichs!


----------



## Roddy

Just up from my morning peek at the gals....oh how I enjoy going in there now that they look good again!!! :48:


----------



## Roddy

Here's some young OG's....BEAUTIFUL GREEN!!!! Been a fight with the PE's, so happy to see green again! Healthy and happy gals, doing well in the early budding stages!




Pineapple Express bud about the size of a sleeve of golf balls! Frosty sweet gals!




One of the frosty PE bud tops, getting closer to done!




Another PE bud.





Most of the buds on the PE's are about this size, the size of a sleeve of golf balls. Nugs are tight and solid, a bit leafy, and FROSTY!!! Should be a sizable haul from these!




Yummy!!




Notice the blotchy leaves, been fighting this on all the PE's this round. Not sure what the deal is, thought maybe cal/mag issue, but could the PM have damaged the leaves?? These were in bad shape just before budding, sprayed down with serenade twice before getting slapped with the eagle 20/saturator mix. Serenade slowed the pm, but didn't eradicate...the eagle 20/saturator worked as Hal said...THANKS Hal!!

Wondered what happened to that last pic, guess it wanted to be different! That's looking across the bud room at my "sea of OG"! All very happy and green, one is a bit thirsty and was watered right after pics taken. Hard to tell, do you see it??


----------



## Roddy

I forgot to add, I did take some pics of the HUGE OG project plant, none were very good because of the size and the darkness of the room. It's massive...


----------



## Roddy

Hmmm, one of the pineapple was just starting to throw nanners, it's now hanging waiting to be trimmed. Odd, but there you go! No biggie, she was far enough along that there'll be good smoke, just didn't get the last few weeks of bulking. Oh well, win some, lose some! Guesstimation would be a nice 4 oz of tight sticky buds, bet she'd have gone 6 given time to mature completely. Around 20% amber....

Northern lights seeds are in and will be dropped tomorrow, I believe I have 5! Then, my B-Day order should be coming in shortly, Larry OG and Satori!! Knowing Satori is heat tolerant, I might run her for the summer grows and hold the others for fall/winter!

Did I mention how much fun it is to look in on the gals now that they're beautiful again??? :rofl: Was really kinda depressing there for awhile....


----------



## dman1234

Nice buds Roddy, so the PE hermmed?, was it femmed? was it from G13 labs?


----------



## dman1234

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Nice buds Roddy, so the PE hermmed?, was it femmed? was it from G13 labs?


 
so i had a look a few pages back, they are G13, but were they femmed?


----------



## Roddy

Hey Dman!! Yes they were femmed. My buddy and I ordered them awhile back, he never orders anything but femmed!! I took the cuttings from a plant he grew, no idea if his hermied as well.

I will add that I've grown several G13 PE's and haven't had any others hermie that I can recall!

Back from my buddy's house, helped him get in on the promo deal and picked up my seeds from the last time I helped almost 2 weeks ago (hate when you just don't have the willpower to resist spending money  ). Northern Lights are getting started after the game!! I loved the NL I grew the first time and wanted to try it again anyway, but buying that then left me having to pick out another strain when I ordered for MY promo deal. :rofl: What a dilemma!! :rofl:


----------



## dman1234

Thanks Roddy, I got some PE going and seeds im sitting on for now so good to know.

I some how resisted this promo, although these freebies were some i was interested in, but knowing there will be a 420 promo April 20th helped me wait it out.


----------



## Roddy

*but knowing there will be a 420 promo April 20th*

 :huh: Another one to tempt me...:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Roddy

Looking like about a week to go on the PE's, maybe another for the HUGE project OG...thinking I'll have to harvest the tops and let the rest finish up on her though, the lower branches just couldn't be brought up in any way that wouldn't crowd out the light to the center of the plant! Harvest the tops, then tie the lowers up and let them bulk up as well!!

I dropped all 5 of the Northern Lights and all 5 have now been placed in soil, time for them to peek out of the soil and say HI!!!! The seed gals (Pyramid seeds, iirc) are really great looking, reminds me why I love seed grows so much! All four are about 1' tall and bushy bushy bushy! Nicely green and healthy, too...gotta love that!

Spring seems here, it was 70 yesterday (I went on a great 12 mile walk last night, 5 hour tour), and the heat is starting to build in the house. Furnace is off, but it's 75 in here now even with lights off (still recovering from 80 last night with lights on)...A/C season is coming!

OH YEAH, the OG clones are GORGEOUS!!!! The ones I put in a few weeks back are still as green as the day I put them in, the buds are starting to weigh the branches down...LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Maximlis

The pinapple express is growing smoothly. Does it depend on the weather to grow?


----------



## Hydrodensa

Hey Roddy, Im subd, Im on page 7 and slowly gaining, lol.
Question,
HTG has felt pots, does that sound the same as the smart pots you like to use?
And I agree that tall narrow pots make tall narrow plants, etc...
Awesome thread man, Im lookin to scrog some monsters as soon as I get done with the two grows I got going now, take care...Hydro


----------



## Roddy

Maximlis said:
			
		

> The pinapple express is growing smoothly. Does it depend on the weather to grow?



Yes, yes it does...luckily, it's always sunny and 78!!


----------



## Roddy

Hydrodensa said:
			
		

> Hey Roddy, Im subd, Im on page 7 and slowly gaining, lol.
> Question,
> HTG has felt pots, does that sound the same as the smart pots you like to use?
> And I agree that tall narrow pots make tall narrow plants, etc...
> Awesome thread man, Im lookin to scrog some monsters as soon as I get done with the two grows I got going now, take care...Hydro



Great to have you along, I've slowed on my posts, but am getting into it slowly once again!! Thanks also for the kind words, my friend! The HTG pots do look about the same, except good handles on them! I see they have vinyl saucers as well, 60 cents each isn't bad at all!!

Good luck to ya and will be watching, my friend!


----------



## Roddy

:headbang: What's in Roddy's garden today....well, one less PE, that's what!! :headbang2: :yay: :yay: 

I brought the smaller of the two up and am defoliating her (not a bad thing in this case) before the chop!! With the slowness of my trimming crew, I have decided trying to defoliate while still in the ground might keep the gal "viable" longer, giving us time to get her done before she's dried lol (not really, lights go out during day and we didn't want to start trimming last night lol)

These PE's are a bit leafier, but the buds are large and dense...and abundant! All batteries are dead (didn't recharge after bike ride when I put the camera batteries in the GPS and SPOT), but should charge soon, I'll try to grab pics before the kid goes crazy and does the chop this afternoon....ahhh, but I have an early lunch! I'll try! 

Now, as I said, this is the small PE (not small in height, about same size all around in that regard, smaller buds), but don't let that fool ya, I am betting she's got 5-6 oz on her...tight buds! The larger PE has more buds than this one, oh, what a horrid dilemma :rofl: I may have to fill jars and my safe again!  And, lest we forget, the HUGE OG is also ready soon, her beautiful buds taking up a whole end of the grow room!...trimming pains coming my way!!

Roddy...a HAPPY HAPPY grower at this point!


----------



## Roddy

Ooops, found some spare batteries (in the xbox controller and tv remote LOL), so snapped a few pics...sorry, not the best! One of the buds on the PE!




These are some nice, chunky buds, good heft and size to them, even if they are the smaller buds of the two plants!




I'm in LOVE!!!!!




This is half of the gal, I just pushed one section up and held her while I snapped the pic! The other half is bending to the floor from her own weight! Yeah, took out all the stakes!




One of the smaller buds, showing how sparkly she is!! FROSTY!!!


----------



## PartyBro420

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm in LOVE!!!!!




I should say so  that thing is a softball!!!

Great work, the green mojo is strong with you!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS PB!!! It is a great feeling to grow something like this, especially after the last few issues! Truly, had you seen the leaves on both the PE's and the huge OG, you'd not think they're the same gals, brought back from the dead! I am actually quite proud of the crew (myself and my son lol) for not only bringing them back and keeping them a healthy green the rest of the grow, but also getting the harvest we will!! These plants were neglected to near death when we came home from Vegas! And I must give credit where credit is due, they'd never have happened at all had I not learned from all the great people here!

I've taken around 50% of her leaves off already, got more done than I thought I would...coulda just chopped lol Should have her trimmed and hanging tonight, the other one coming up either right after or the next day! Then, the OG will be following, oh what a beast that one is, she really is much bigger than the KK was, but I don't think there's as much bud weight! I've got 10 half gallon masons and a dozen or so quart masons, I hope to fill them ALL!!!

Now, the rest of the basement has a slew of OG gals in bud, some at around a month and some around 1-2 weeks, all are beautiful, but not nearly the size of the PE's, I dropped size to see if it's easier/better. They're nice and healthy green and all, but I think bigger is probably better for me...we'll see! All the ones in the basement after the next PE are OG...a forest of OG delight! Gotta love that!

Veg room sees a bunch of clones finishing up and nearly ready to see dirt, all OG! The seeds I planted some time back (pyramid mix) are getting bigger and bigger, should be showing sex soon...then they'll make their way to bud after cloning cuts are taken. Nice and healthy group, those 4 babes! I think I have enough going right now to make my patients and myself very happy for quite some time! Oh yeah, and 3 of the 5 Northern Lights are into their second nodes now, 2 didn't come up out of the soil!

Also, have a jar full of seeds; satori, larry, freebies and ufo's. Oh man, some fun stuff coming up!!!


----------



## Roddy

During trim yesterday, some bud fell off and was placed on the tv to dry. The little things were pretty dry this morning, so I cut them up and let it sit a bit longer, am smoking now and I must say....NICE!!! Am stoned and happy!


----------



## 7greeneyes

I'm runnin' a solely "Freebie Grow" a buncha random strains next Will be nice to have a variaety after smokin' on the Jack47 (which is very nice by the by). Looks like you got some dank dryin'. Good stuff, Roddy.

Stay safe stay stoned...

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Roddy

Hey 7G :ciao:


----------



## Roddy

WOW....brought up the bigger PE this morning before lights out, trimming now, she's HUGE!!! Buds are bigger around and fuller than the last, BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Roddy

5 satori seeds are soaking right now, we'll see what comes of it in a day or so...


----------



## 7greeneyes

Roddy said:
			
		

> Hey 7G :ciao:


 
:ciao: Hey, Roddy.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Hey Guys!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: drfting!!

Thinking the hanging gal might be close to jarring time, gonna sample a bit here in a sec. Bigger PE is hanging now as well, give her a few days and we'll check on her!

The huge OG....she is just AWESOME looking, the colas are photo-quality...and I will snap some when I get her up here in about a week!! She's MASSIVE, will take 3 of us to carry her up! Then, it's a basement full of OG!!! Oh man, those younger OG gals sure are looking sweet as well, really a nice crop in the basement!


----------



## Roddy

Here's some more pictures of the basement, an OG forest going on! I've moved all the gals down a bit and am now only using 3 lights in a smaller space. All the pics are of OG gals in various stages of bud, there's even a glimpse of the HUGE OG's dying leaves in one or two of these!


----------



## drfting07

WOW roddy! Beautiful man. I love your pics!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Drfting! :48:


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice Roddy.  OG Forest looks pretty dank.


----------



## Rosebud

Looking very good Roddy.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Rose, PP!!

The HUGE OG came up just now...took 3 of us to get her up the stairs and she snapped in 5 places along the stems when we pulled some of her support. She is truly massive!! Her buds are plentiful and rock (and I mean rock) solid, we're breaking her down into 5 sections...each of which being almost the size of a plant!

I'm guessing 10oz...but...

Oh, and although the plan was to harvest the tops and let the rest continue, after looking her over, she's pretty solid all around! She's definitely a stinky, sticky gal, she's all I can smell throughout the house!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

:holysheep:  i read 22 pages.... conclusion so far is you got it good there in Michigan...  Killer grow .. Killer genetics... ill be back for the rest of the ride for sure..

Plenti Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## Roddy

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  i read 22 pages.... conclusion so far is you got it good there in Michigan...  Killer grow .. Killer genetics... ill be back for the rest of the ride for sure..
> 
> Plenti Aloha
> SquidyP




I think I forgot to sign my rep, SquidyP, but THANKS for coming in!!


----------



## Roddy

This massive OG is such a big undertaking for myself now that I am working alone (son moved out), I am only about 1/4 way through...and am looking at a TON of buddage!! I'm cutting branches off as I trim, leaving the main bulk of the gal alive and still going strong...this is allowing me to trim without the plant drying out due to being chopped, and it seems to be working great!

As I said, the gal broke into 5 sections, the stem peeled down at the branch site...but they're still attached and getting some feed/water delivered through the damaged branches, I'm through one section and a bit of another at this point! Buds are great...although some inner buds are airy (she was truly a "dense" gal, light was fighting to get into the center), she'll produce well for both my jars and my hash bags!

I'll try to get pics when done trimming, but right now there are branches all over the place lol!


----------



## drfting07

Awesome Roddy! Bring on the pics!


----------



## Roddy

I decided I hated seeing the buds on the branch I have hanging in front of me, so I plucked the top off and cut it up...felt fairly dry, so I rolled it up...lit it and am now enjoying the great taste of (albeit green) OG!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Grower13

keep your fingers off of it til it is ready...... green pine tree is a good green taste.

stay high roddy


----------



## Roddy

LMAO G13....sometimes I'm like a kid in a candy store!

New pics, took these in the dark, so they're a touch fuzzy! As you can see, it's a perpetual grow with various stages of bud. All gals in the basement (well, in these pics, at least lol) are OG!


----------



## Roddy

That second to last pic with the bud and my hand...that bud has filled from top to bottom now, no gap by my hand as the pic shows. That one and about 4 others are in their final weeks of bud, filling in and bulking up for the slaughter!


----------



## drfting07

Roddy, i would like to study under you as an apprentice. Amazing there buddy. Keep it up.


----------



## Roddy

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Roddy, i would like to study under you as an apprentice. Amazing there buddy. Keep it up.



Anything I've learned was mainly from here, my friend!!! But, I very much appreciate the kind words!!


----------



## PartyBro420

Those are some mighty looking colas! So big and beefy! Always something wonderful to look at here in Roddy's garden!


----------



## Roddy

THANKS PartyBro!

Well, I was off on my guesstimation of yield both times lol. I first thought this one would be average yield because of bud size and the fact the poor gal had been abused badly pre-bud, I then thought 10oz due to sheer size of the gal....split the middle and you're at the 8oz yield I actually got! It probably would have been closer to 11oz had I had more room in bud and not have crowded the middle of the plant as I did (tied her up to keep her from overtaking the room lol)...those air buds are in the freezer right now!

Oh well...gotta love it either way! And smoke report?? Well, green and in need of a few jar weeks...but it's strong stuff!

A few days to week before the next gal comes up, then I'll be bringing up one every few days until the 4 mature gals are harvested...then a few weeks of break before the next!

In the basement right now are 15 gals in various stages of budding...the OG's (of course) and the 4 Pyramid gals....wow, they sure are some beauties! I'm running very low on room right now!!


----------



## PartyBro420

Mine are all just starting to take off, I don't have my calendar right next to me but it's been about 8 days I think so far since I transplanted the chemdogs and 10 since i transplanted the strawberry haze into their permanent mediums. 

They're eating up the 2000w (based on the bulb output about 190k lumens) of light i've got on the 10 of them like a kid with no teeth eats candy!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: PB!!

I'll be watching those strawberries, I loves me a fruity smoke in the mornings!


----------



## Roddy

By the by, another frosty queen came up this morning, she's beautiful! Compact, only about 3'x3'...she's the one with the fading leaves (yellowing) in the pics I posted previously! Her size doesn't discount her yield, though, she's got tons of TIGHT cola buds waiting for me to trim...and drool over!

I'm gonna hazard a guess of 4 oz. The much bigger gal brought in just less than 8oz (7.75, pretty much lol), but I ended up freezing hash buds from her (likely a few oz of air bud to go with the 7.75 oz of hard buds)....not seeing any on this one!


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Exciting stuff Roddy! BUD PORN! Wohoo!!! Congrats on yet another successful harvest...


----------



## Roddy

LOL, I rarely take pics once the gal makes it to my living area, sorry! I'll try to get some, but....

Trimmed up one of the branches, very nice and tight buds, the best I've seen in awhile! Hands are sticky and it's hard to type...wish I'd have rolled one before starting because my coffee order came in and I am dying to check out a flavor or two while enjoying a :48:

This gal has some seriously dense and hefty buds on her compact frame!


----------



## Roddy

Whew, transplanted several clones and seedlings...up the chain of pots lol! Some went from 1 gal to 10 gal, some went from cup to 1 gal....one's getting ready to go from 7 gal to 20 gal! That one.....ohhhh, she'll be a fun one for certain, gonna make her my latest project...but she's a healthy specimen from start instead of reviving her like the last one! 

Basement is packed, I may have to expand the sides and fire up one of the dormant 1000w's! Soooo many gals, so little room LOL, but that's cool! I'll make a little room tonight when lights come on, another of the big cola OG's coming up for the trim!! Gonna have to get moving, there's a few more in line and not liking to wait lol!! 

Roddy...the sticky fingered, humped-back ol' man with the trimmin' shears in his hands!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

:holysheep:  .... great grow mang... 

Plenti Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Squidy :48: this OG....it's knocking me on my arse for sure, very strong buzz!  I think my patients (and myself lol) will be happy!


----------



## Roddy

I decided against bringing the gal up last night, gave her one more night...she is up here now! Looks like a pretty busy night ahead of me!


----------



## Roddy




----------



## PartyBro420

I'm sure she's happy about having one more night! can't wait to see some trimmed up bud porn!

Edit: HAHA you posted photos AS I posted this!


----------



## PartyBro420

they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Roddy

Thanks PB!!


----------



## 7greeneyes

Scchhhhuuuwwwing! they are just the prettiest buds there, Roddy. Good job!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: 7G!! How goes it, my friend?

I trimmed the main branch of this gal, it would be the one with the massive bud on top (the one in my hand)...took me 2 hours to trim that main branch alone, her buds from cola to bottom were tight and solid! Guesstimation of that branch alone would be around 1.75oz, whole plant is gonna be around 5oz (these are just after-trim predictions, I've been pretty close in the past).

A friend came over during trim process, has been around my grows and many others in the area and threw out a great compliment with "best plant I've seen in a long time, nice and healthy, sticky and smelly"! I have to admit, I am getting the handle on OG and am glad to have her in my stable!


----------



## Roddy

I'm trying out a new way to plant and then later transplant my clones, originally, I'd place the clones into a cup and go from there to a bigger pot etc until final pot. While this is great and works fine for me, I am left with the mess of transplanting which really isn't bad...but if there's room to improve, why not!

I am now using the airpots for my after-cup pot, this will be a 3 gallon airpot and will be the last move (cup to 3 gal) before final pot (10 gal or whatever). Why, you might ask? Well, when taking the gals out of the bigger pots to place into final, I always make a mess, always worry I'll stress the plant out a  bit...with the airpots, simply turn the wingscrew, open the pot and remove the plant!

I bought a few 3 gallon airpots and will let you know my thoughts after a few runs!


----------



## drfting07

Thats awesome roddy. I had no idea they opened up like that. 

I wonder in which scenario i would use it in? 

I germ in 1 gallon pots, Fim the 5th node, then transplant to final container at the fifth or sixth week of veg. The final container is always outdoors tho, i havent finished a girl indoors. I begin adding organic sources of nutrients once they are outside, fifth or sixth week once they take the transplant.


----------



## Roddy

Hey Drfting! :ciao:

Was a busy morning for me, transplanted several clones and seedlings, mixed up some more soil, sprayed the gals for bugs (they are starting to get the summer pests...early) and brought up another of the OG...this is the one with the big cola I took pics of a while back!! Should be a nice harvest about par with the rest of these so far!

Doctor appt in a few hours, must renew the MMJ!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

beautiful...


----------



## Roddy

Hey hey hey, it's FAT RODDY!!! And I'm gonna sing a song for youou....one of green and sticky gooood!! I've got it together, me and all my gals, to bring pain relief to all my patient pals! NANANA gonna have a bong rip...YEAH YEAH YEAH!!

:rofl:

Anyway, another up, another trimmed, another dried and another replacing the hole in the bud room! The vicious circle that I hope to never end! Jars are filling up again, people are happy...as am I! 

THANKS MP!!!!


----------



## powerplanter

I'm sorry Roddy, I couldn't hear you for all the noise.  :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes

:woohoo: nice! U crack me up "FAT RODDY"

Stay High Stay Safe :ccc:


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Schweet Roddy keep up the great work..  Nice to be :48: on some fresh harvest...


Aloha
Squidy :fly:


----------



## Roddy

I played around a bit with the Somango gal, a bit of pruning and some tyiing down, the results being a bushy gal! I took several clones, we'll see what happens! I also tied down another OG and have moved it to a bigger pot (yep, the 20 gallon tote)....I really want to beat the 10oz KK and KNOW it is possible with just a bit more TLC than given the last big OG!! I'm on a mission....

Another up, another down another round and round....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Roddy*


:48:


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: 4U, how goes it?

Another up.....same ol' round-n-round LOL I'll try to remember to get some pics of the Pyramid seed gals in the basement at this time....big, bushy and beautiful! The OG run is coming to an end....ok, just a break in harvests...another OG went down this morning lol and tons more in cloner!

Here's a (loosely) trimmed bud from this harvest...






One branch down, several to go!


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice Roddy.  Your in a grove it looks like.  Stay safe brother.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: PP! Yeah, the plan has worked out nicely, now to expand a bit so I can better serve my patients! Speaking of...one stops by just now, I had promised her some finger hash her last visit, but couldn't find it. Well, we tore into the safe this visit and there it was, behind my jar of roaches. Gave her a nice gram ball and proceeded to burn a chunk (maybe 1/4 gram), we're high now.......... :stoned: :stoned:


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: PP! Yeah, the plan has worked out nicely, now to expand a bit so I can better serve my patients! Speaking of...one stops by just now, I had promised her some finger hash her last visit, but couldn't find it. Well, we tore into the safe this visit and there it was, behind my jar of roaches. Gave her a nice gram ball and proceeded to burn a chunk (maybe 1/4 gram), we're high now.......... :stoned: :stoned:


 

:ciao: Roddy YUMMS!!! Finger Hash is the best in the world to smoke IMO.. Im trying to do the same thing as you with the perpetual grow thing.. I wish i had it dialed in as well as you do...  youre positivenes is contacious and makes me want to actually work... :rofl: Thanks

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## k0rps

Very dank looking OG you have there! The forest of frost must be a pleasure to gaze into! :watchplant:


----------



## Irish

fat roddy. hahaha...

:48:


----------



## Roddy

Hey Irish, K0rps and Squidy!! :ciao: How goes it??

Another day, another chop, another hung and another jarred....weeeeeeeeee!!  Looks like a slowdown coming up, though, might have a week or two rest between chops in a week or so! House looks like a bud factory, branches hanging everywhere, and the smell of drying dank is in the air!

A sad thing, though, the last couple have come up a little on the "soft" side...not exactly airy, but not the rock solid nugs I have been getting of late. Took a bit to figure this one out, but I suspect my bulbs are old and needed changing a few months ago...oops! The lights in the back of the room have new bulbs which would explain the tighter buds coming from that part of the room.

The Pyramid gals....what beastly babes!!


----------



## Rosebud

Your having fun now!!! Congrats.  Looking very good.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Rose!!

If those Pyramid babes are as potent as their smell suggests, I'm gonna have a bunch of happy patients soon!


----------



## Roddy

HEY HEY HEY.....more pics, on the way!


----------



## Roddy

First two show the crap I'm forced to smoke these days... :hubba: yes, I trim the buds to their smallest morsel, I like to trim them the way I want to buy them! Then we have a visitor to the veg room, musta flown in yesterday! Last pics are various buds from the latest to come up for the chop!


----------



## drfting07

Nice Roddy! Lovin the OG buds. they look stellar as always my friend. Green Mojo!


----------



## Roddy

When it rains it pours, I am fighting BUGS like crazy! THIRP is the culprit here, nasty slender tan little flying pests! I noticed them long ago, but decided the best course was to pretend they aren't there...yeah, that worked real good! :rofl:

Oh well, got some azimax from the hydro shop and sprayed the buggers...and I am still seeing dozens...OUCH! Gonna try that hab/vin mix Menimeth suggested. I really only started worrying about this issue when I saw some webs. Thinking mites, I was worried (I know, THIRP is nothing to blow off, but....), but no, just a black and white spider going crazy in there! He seems oblivious to the azimax as well.

Bud room....SWEET!!!! Buds buds and more buds all where you look! The gal I'm watching close has NOT formed any noticeable nanners, still watching closely, but this could shoot my theory all to Hades! One thing about those pyramid seeds, they produce big cola buds!

I'm thinking of expanding, I am currently only growing the maximum amount of gals for *2 people*, while providing for *4 people*. While I don't have a lot of room, I do have enough for at least 1 tent set-up in the upstairs bedroom (or kitchen, depends on what I decide here....and plenty of room in kitchen since motorcycle has been removed).

Anyway....rambling on and on and..... :48:


----------



## Roddy

Things are looking good up and down, gals are green and getting more and more bug free....I'm training my son to handle all aspects and making time for more outdoor adventure! Kayaking has been the main activity of late, but been pedaling the trike about a lot, as well! Last night was a bit cool at 50 degrees, but only when stopped long enough to let the sweat chill! Tonight is looking slightly warmer, gonna go for 20 or so miles (nearby town and back).

I've thrown about so many plans, (bike trip across the USA, kayak trips in the U.P., a couple weeks at Isle Royale or even pedaling up to the U.P.) it's gonna be hard to choose which one(s) to go after! My health has been fading slightly year to year and it's not ever gonna get better, so best to grab life by the nads and squeeze hard, I won't get a better opportunity than this year, the SUMMER OF RODDY!!!

But hey, I'll definitely be keeping things up in here and so...and not going far for several weeks at the least! GREEN MOJO to all!!

Oh yeah, the watched gal is still a she.... :48:


----------



## LEFTHAND

*them are some mighty fine lookin nugs roddy.. mighty fine..
LH*


----------



## puasurfs

WOW! Ok, so I just got caught back up here... Roddy's garden looks mighty nice, as per usual! Excellent looking yield!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: LH and Pua how about :48: some OG with me!

I'm in the process of shutting down the basement as well as the veg room, all gals in the veg room will actually stay there and that room will once again become a bud room so I can finish the bugged gals. No, have not rid myself of these pests, azamax is useless imho against them! No big deal, we'll do our best to get something from them at harvest, then scrub down the room and start from scratch! Same with the basement, I'll shut her down in a few weeks, scrub her, rearrange and upgrade, then start bringing the gals down again!

In the meantime and in between time, I will be ordering a tent, get it set up in the kitchen and start rocking out with all new seed gals, starting from scratch again all around! In that tent will go (when I receive I will pop seeds) the Larry OG! I may start a new journal for the tent, not sure yet, we'll see how it goes with my planned (and unplanned) trips to come soon!

Almost forgot, another OG was brought up last night, she sure looked small in the basement, but provided a few hours trimming time for my friends and myself last night! The crew were happy to help and all walked home with the finger hash and droopy eyes to show for it!  7 more down there, then we'll start the process of upgrading/cleaning!

Now for the fun I've been having....the last week has seen me bike 143 miles and kayaked around 35 miles starting Saturday night! My legs feel strong, getting back into the shape they were when I biked back from Yellowstone to MI several years ago! I can just about guarantee one of my upcoming trips will be done by pedal power, might go to the bridge some 400 miles or so away....maybe a good chunk if not all done on the North Country Trail which passes very near me and goes the way I desire!

Anyone interested in some of the kayak adventures I have planned, check out XXX.keweenawadventure dot com/tours.htm and XXX.nps dot gov/isro/index.htm (not live links)! I plan on taking a refresher kayak training course with the guys at KA's as well as do one or two of their full day tours around Keweenaw and then coming back to catch the ship over with kayak in tow for a week or two of exploration at Isle Royale!

*DANG...forgot to add, the gal I was watching in the basement for possible hermie HAS shown nanners....I am still feeling pretty confident about the hairs changing color prematurely being a sign of hermie!*


----------



## Roddy

A small update as another gal comes up tomorrow, her buds are good sized....she's unmarked and I just can't recall which it is. I'll get a few pics of her when I bring her up!!

Been riding pretty regularly and a god distance each night, as well! Two nights ago had me all over the place, I put in around 36 miles, last night was a busy road night and I only got in 25 miles while tonight was a great night for the start and my legs were strong...I had 20 miles in quickly when it started flashing lightning....yikes! No sweat, 10 miles to home and that break was long enough to burn one!! I kicked it home, most of the return being uphill but I had fairly strong legs and a desire to beat the storm...home now listening to the rain just start to beat down! Looks like possible rain the next couple nights...


----------



## getnasty

Roddy, I've seen someone mention that they mix a foliar spray with habanero sauce and surround the perimeter of the grow and their pots with it. Says it keeps most pests away. I wonder if it helps them leave if theyre already infesting?

By the way, nice lookin phatnugs!


----------



## Roddy

Here's what we trimmed last night, another trim party took this one out in mere hours whereas it'd have taken me alone about 4 days :rofl: I still haven't figured out which this one is, I think it's one that my son threw in on me when I wasn't paying attention...he'll be home soon enough to fill me in! Whatever she is, she is the MOST stinky gal I've trimmed to date. I brought this one up, put her in the living room and went to my friends' house for a bit, came back and was slapped in the face with her stench upon opening the door to enter the house again! :holysheep: 







Movie poster played a good backdrop, notice the pop, scissors and lighter beside the bud! She's leafy at this point, it took me an hour just to defoliate her. Her weight after most leaves were plucked was 227gr wet...and yes, that is ALL the main cola top section, the rest of the gal is not pictured! When we finished her, we took the very bottom of the gal back down to let finish, some air buds to the end which can be experimented with!


----------



## Roddy

getnasty said:
			
		

> Roddy, I've seen someone mention that they mix a foliar spray with habanero sauce and surround the perimeter of the grow and their pots with it. Says it keeps most pests away. I wonder if it helps them leave if theyre already infesting?
> 
> By the way, nice lookin phatnugs!



Yes, I'm trying this out with favorable results so far!!! :ciao: GN, Hope all is well with you, my friend!!

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to getnasty again.


----------



## Grower13

yummy......... pack me a hit soon as it gets dry.


----------



## Roddy

Bug problems are a thing of the past....WHEW! Greenhouse has been ordered and on it's way, will get it set up as soon as it gets here and will get some pics! Another gal in the basement is ready to come up....the cycle continues!!

Been pretty busy getting in shape, more biking and hiking!! Lost 12 pounds so far and am building up my core muscles once again!


----------



## puasurfs

Those are beautiful!!! I am very happy for you esp. re: trim party. Very excited about seeing ur *GREEN-HOUSE*! YAY!


----------



## Roddy

Yeah, I'm pretty stoked about the greenhouse as well, pua! :ciao:

Went into the hydro shop today for more airpots for my clones to go into (really liking how they come apart, making transplant simple), bought some nutes and was given a bottle of bud candy...anyone use this before?? Any good?? I suppose can't hurt to try it, guy said use instead of molasses, is it organic?


----------



## Rosebud

Those are amazing cola's. Great job. Very nice.


----------



## Roddy

Hey THANKS Rose, good to see ya, my friend!! :ciao:

So I found the bud candy site, all organic, supposed to work miracles lol....we'll see!


----------



## Roddy

Thinking aloud, if I grow in the greenhouse and get the results I am hoping (hey, even at my very low estimation), I would be able to shut down grow during summer months (save the greenhouse) and only grow in winter...which would truly be a blessing all around!

I sure hope it comes close to expectations....next summer might be a whole new ballgame!


----------



## puasurfs

Roddy said:
			
		

> Thinking aloud, if I grow in the greenhouse and get the results I am hoping (hey, even at my very low estimation), I would be able to shut down grow during summer months (save the greenhouse) and only grow in winter...which would truly be a blessing all around!
> 
> I sure hope it comes close to expectations....next summer might be a whole new ballgame!


 
That sounds like an excellent plan Roddy I wanna get it to that point too because summers here are hot as hades and I'd rather already have the smoke and be sharin it on da beach when the surf's up! great plan!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: pua :48:

Yeah, I fought with the heat even down in the basement last year, I know it's gonna be another hot one this year as well! Anything that allows me to run less electricity and keep the house cooler....all for!! Bonus....can go on vacations!!


----------



## Roddy

WHEW, left at 11pm and just now (3:40am) got back home...great distance ride exercising the legs! I feel GOOD!!!!

Now for the veg room update....since all the effected gals were non-OG strains, I am now back to OG ONLY clones in the veg room once again! I like it, everyone else loves it and it's easy to grow...why bother with the other stuff (even if freebies LOL) Veg room is back to nearly full with various sized OG clones. The fun we will be having in the upcoming months!

Plans are to clone off tons of OG to fill the greenhouse once set up, any strain will grow ok in the greenhouse...right??

OK... goodnight all!


----------



## Roddy

Another day another...well, day :rofl: :rofl: It's been a great one  Arguments over me not being paranoid LMAO, a guy crossed center and took out my mirror, it's gonna turn nasty and I wanted to get some more riding in (30-40 miles would be great tonight, not nearly as hot...alas the showers and lightning).

BUT, I am bringing up another big beast as soon as lights on, she'll really make the house stink tonight! She's the TRAINWRECK and man oh man, she's purdy!   Trim party tomorrow, the neighbors will all be happy, finger hashed zombies!

I did a partial cleaning of the bud room the other night, took all the gals out and scrubbed down the walls and plastic, the floor and all the lights. Not as thorough as I will be doing as soon as I clean out the room completely, but a good start! I can just imagine the pollen that is floating around in there, frickin frackin hermie beasts anyway! Yeah, I missed one....

Now....where's that GREENHOUSE?????????


----------



## 7greeneyes

Lookout, Roddy! it's *Night Of The Finger-Hashed Zombies*!!!

:rofl: glad you're havin' a good time , bud!


----------



## Rosebud

Train wreck is the stinkiest plant I grow I think. It is pretty though. Pictures?


----------



## Roddy

Maybe....looking at camera for battery life as I type.


----------



## Roddy

I did pop some pics of a few veg gals....will load them in a bit. Might not bring the big gal up tonight, my help left and it's BIG.....and the stairs to my MI basement...well, they're more like a darned ladder. While I am in good shape legs-wise, the back just won't play long trying to lift and carry up that.

Few more minutes and lights on, we'll see what I can do for a few shots in the basement.


----------



## Roddy

Disregard the messiness of the room, it's due for a scrubbing in a few weeks when all are moved out! These are all OG, all the time. First is a gal in a 10gal smartpot, I've got her tied down and trained to the pot. Second is a gal in a 20gal tote, she's one of my experiments lol. Third shows yet another gal in a 20gal smartpot, she's a bit stretched which is just how I want her for the next step...bondage....you can tell I've already bent the branches down, just need to tie them off. Last pic is a menagerie of OG....poor little gal in the McD's cup...supersized didn't agree with her! :rofl: (ran out of cloner space....)


----------



## Roddy

OK, You asks for them you gots em....BUD GALS!!!! That stretched out lass is OG all the time...frosty! Then we have a menagerie of bud, TRAINWRECK is the big cola in front, OG is the tight little buds (about 5 weeks budding +/-) in back of her. Then we have TRAINWRECK again....NICE! And last is a pic of something, this one is mystery until my son's return!


----------



## PartyBro420

Looooookin goooood!

All my little ladies just started flowering. lovely pistils everywhere! I'll put up some pics soon!


----------



## Roddy

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Looooookin goooood!
> 
> All my little ladies just started flowering. lovely pistils everywhere! I'll put up some pics soon!



I'll be watching!! And THANKS!! :48:


----------



## Roddy

Well, I fought that beast up the stairs just before lights out, couldn't take it any longer...glad I brought her up dry. Took me a few minutes and a bit of sweat, but the buds were only minimally abused in the transit!  :holysheep: Trim party has been announced for tonight, she's an average yielder imho (maybe 5oz dried).

Only a few more in bud room, as you could see from the pics yesterday, then   No, not really, we're all set for the new crop rotations to begin, the clones are looking healthy...and some new seed are popping! Whatever SSSDH is, she's an inch tall now and reaching for the sun!

Greenhouse....WHERE ARE YOU???


----------



## Roddy

LOL, my friendly UPS driver stopped by with crickets for the dragon, the smell slapped him in the face when I opened the door...he just had to take a peek. TRAINWRECK, you TATTLE TALE, you! :rofl: :hubba: :hubba: :holysheep: 

Yeah, we're friends....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks great *Roddy*...:aok:

you have a greenhouse coming?...I use hoop house that are easy to make..I think you have seen them ...mojo for the rest you girls...and be safe....maybe next time UPS driver be diffrent.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Roddy*


i see you use a veriaty of grow containers...whats your fav  and why?...I have yet to use the airpots  

:48:


----------



## Roddy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looks great *Roddy*...:aok:
> 
> you have a greenhouse coming?...I use hoop house that are easy to make..I think you have seen them ...mojo for the rest you girls...and be safe....maybe next time UPS driver be diffrent.



Yeah, only if this one's sick...then his buddy (also my buddy) delivers. It's great here, small town, been in business serving the community since I was a teen...really get to know alot of people!! 

Always safe, never open door without knowing...especially a brown dressed man. :aok:

Yes, greenhouse....loving the wait   I can't get away with a hoop design, it has to be structural so as not easily accessible, I'm hoping the duraglas panels are enough to meet the law. If not, smaller is better since I'll have to put a fence around it. Locking doors, solid side (not plastic wrap)...should be ok.

Be safe, my friend!


----------



## Roddy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *Roddy*
> 
> 
> i see you use a veriaty of grow containers...whats your fav  and why?...I have yet to use the airpots
> 
> :48:



Well, I have more smartpots than any others, I still use them mainly because I am too cheap to replace lol. I am using the airpots for my clones, SOOOOO simple to open and transplant (just don't go leaving the bottom insert disc in the bottom of the new pot)...if you do a lot of clones, I recommend at least trying these, use a decent size so as not to have to transplant quickly. Mine are red disc bottoms, not sure what size that is. I do not use them for bigger plants, but no real reason why, just haven't

When I plan to raise a monster, I break out the tubs lol. That tub is the one I used for my Kandy, she's been in use regularly and usually with good results! The OG in her has filled up half her 20gal space, I have a lot of work ahead before flipping, she will be a beast in a few weeks or so!

Now, for the greenhouse, it'll be on a concrete slab  so containers will be used there as well. That might be the push I need to replace at least some pots? Truly, out there, it won't matter since flooding won't be a concern like in the house lol...so maybe bigger smartpots....like 30gal smarts??


----------



## Roddy

More clones going into the airpots in a few minutes, these OG gals sprouted nice root balls just 11 days from cut....not bad for someone that doesn't know what they're doing!  One of these days, I'll get this cloning down to a science!! These will go into red bottom airpots.


----------



## Roddy

Here's some pics pre-trim party, the crew is filling their bellies for the battle!  She's not the best gal I've grown, you can tell it was a battle most of the bud stage what with fighting the bugs and whatnot....and don't think the trip up the stairs didn't leave her mangled  :holysheep:  And me still griping about a sore back. A few colas to her, they are tight and solid....most of the way down. I will cut the main bulk off her and throw the rest back (nothing to lose and room to spare).

Last pic is one of the 5 little gals we planted today (ran out of soil and not gonna use my hot stuff), that will carry on the cycle of growth known as Roddy's Garden! OG, oh my!  

by the by...80% success with this round of clones, I'm getting better than I thought? Or not...but that's great for me! :icon_smile:

Whew...fixed...sorry!


----------



## Roddy

I finally received a shipping number for the greenhouse, it's on it's way!!!

OK, guess I could update on trimming.....we trimmed a few main colas and got our hands all sticky, then rubbed off the hash and got too stoned to continue...I am still fairly high over an hour later. Shoulda went out riding, the weather is right and gonna get nasty for a few nights, but just can't seem to keep my train of thought long enough to get out there. I think this will be a strong high...

Better than half the gal left, we're having fun now!!


----------



## puasurfs

:ciao: That looks like some trim party Roddy! Beautiful! Always a pleasure to see what you've got going on!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: pua...how's the surf?? I envy you, my friend, I loved Hawaii on my one short visit and would be there more often save for my back and knees not agreeing with the loooong flight.  Appreciate the kind words, my friend!

Golf league in a few hours, then more trimming to be done! I'll curtail the hash smoking until the job is done, this time :rofl: Seems I got hungry last night....but forgot...there was leftovers in the microwave still.

Another week and another gal, but I have a few that can be finalized...the ones I put down there to tighten up after initial trim. I think there's a mere 6 left not counting the ones getting beefier. Then we will have a cleaning party, a rebuild and refurnish party and finally a refill of the room for another round!

The veg room is full once again, clones all over the place as well as the larger clone gals which are now nice and lush! My thought is to take the larger ones out to the greenhouse for storage and further veg (making more room for new clones in veg room) while awaiting the finish and cleaning of the bud room, then I can move them down...if they're not monsters already. I know, I know, I said I was buying a tent and almost did....but a greenhouse got in the way. Tent is on the back burner, I think I can finally get my neighbor to run proper electric and I will be able to expand the basement...meaning no need for a tent! It's a crazy life here, things change as fast as the weather...but we're still having fun!!

THANKS for visiting!!


----------



## Roddy

Came home from golf to find a couple BIG boxes on my porch....*GREENHOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PartyBro420

It's times like those I hear a gospel choir singing in my head " OH HAPPY DAY"


----------



## Roddy

Yes indeed PB, the trimming was done amid a buzz of planning out the next few days...she's gonna take a crew to put together...might need a 10 year old, she's a puzzle. :rofl: I downgraded my purchase, I was skeered to put that much money into something I'm not sure will work out for me...so she's an 8'x12'.


----------



## Roddy

Would you believe how nasty it's been out there...wind blowing hard daily. We're hoping to get the greenhouse started tonight after the crew gets out of work. The laws here state the building must provide protection from simple break ins, outdoors means you must put a cage around it and make sure no one can simply dig under or break a window out...we're coming up with all the right plans for making it legal!

One thought, put it in the driveway on the concrete slab and tapcon it down. For protection from breaking the walls in, we've found some great cattle fencing sections (5.5'h x 16'l sections), we're thinking we can screw them directly to the inside framing which will really add structure to the whole set-up! Problem, we'll need to cut down my apple tree for this to work....not that I care about the apples, I do hate to cut a good tree down, though!

Another thought, clear a spot in my yard right beside my fence, then put it right on the ground, staking it down. I'd st large landscaping boulders around the base so no digging would be simple, would still use the cattle fencing for break-in protection. Problem here is it's more work (no biggie, just take longer and cost more) and would be on my property line so the elderly lady and her relatives could see in. 

We'll be working on her tonight, I'll try to get pics if we get her up (which I believe we will, even if not placed)!

Inside, I have clones clones and more clones, I've run out of room in veg...and lacking pots LMAO!! My cloning has become better, guess I can stop saying I don't know what I'm doing in that regard!! New cloner on the way, 70 spot...we're gonna clone and sell as well as to grow with! So many have asked me for my OG clones!


----------



## Roddy

I'm cut in several places, as are the rest of the crew, but the greenhouse is now UP! Thin metal pieces was like razor blades at times, one false move and SLICE! All that's left now is to put in the windows, add some hardware and think if I want to keep it or tear it all down and ship it back...buyer's remorse time.





Check out those instructions....all pics, no words...this should be simple, yeah, that's the thought!


 After a few hours of putting the base together and getting most of the simple framing done, the two of us were joined by the second shift (there were 6 of us total after the first few hours), we really started seeing progress. Unfortunately, we also saw the instructions less. 





Simple, really, until you have to get the thin metal on the thin plastic panels...then better be careful! No serious issues thus far, she's going up well. Work has slowed though, a few breaks and the heat of the sun...




Back wall is up! I spent much of the time holding that stupid section up, the slight wind wanted to demolish it. Kept me from any of the "heavy" work...lol Hey, the man who supplies the breaks should get the gravy jobs, right?




We have a roof!! This thing has 2 vent windows (we're working on them), she should keep fairly cool!




And there she is. I didn't get pics of the seriously flimsy door which, IF we decide to keep her, will need some tricky modification. This thing cannot be broken into simply, or we're not legal! We've found and are gonna fit this gal with metal fencing which will not only make it much more sturdy, but hopefully legal! 

The door is the main issue, we're not happy and not sure we can make it work. If we decide to keep her, we'll also need to move her onto a pad in the yard (we've got to decide where and put in the crete pad)...neighbor's lights had this thing lit up like day last night!  IF we decide she's staying, we still have a LOT of work ahead of us. But, she is up.

I'll add that we looked at many kits before buying this one, not the cheapest model, she's double walled (plastic panels) and has upgrades over the cheaper models. HOWEVER< she's not what we expected for our money...if you're looking for one, keep this in mind!


----------



## dman1234

Nice GH Roddy, cant wait to see it all filled up.


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Dman! :ciao:

OK, grow stuff....another of the basement dwellers is up and getting the chop today, she's been in a battle (as the pics will tell), but she's got some very heavy, solid and stinky buds on her.


----------



## Roddy

What's in Roddy's GREENHOUSE??? Test plants of various sizes, that's what!! :hubba:   :icon_smile: :yay: :yay:


----------



## drfting07

MONSTER! Im seriously addicted to the stuff. A can a day, that cant be good for the liver! Oh well, i dont drink. You win some, you lose some i guess.

Stellar buds Roddy. Enjoy that! And i know your PUMPED about that greenhouse. Ill be watching VERY closely.


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Looking great as usual Roddy :ciao: ...the grenn house looks great.. i want one so bad.. drools.......

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Drftings and Squidy! The OG is running dangerously low, I may have to *shudder* smoke a different strain from my bin of nugs? None the less :48:  hit on this fine tasting hogleg!


----------



## getnasty

Yummy! They're all looking pretty good, fighting for it or not!


----------



## Roddy

Hey GN, THANKS for visiting!! :ciao: Hope all is well with you, my friend!!

Did I mention the new cloner came in and is now 3/4 of the way full of cuttings?? :yay: :yay: I was pretty happy with the guys, ordered a discontinued model for much cheaper than the new model, got the new model anyway!! 77 spot, she will be great for keeping me in clones...and my friends!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Roddy said:
			
		

> :ciao: Drftings and Squidy! The OG is running dangerously low, I may have to *shudder* smoke a different strain from my bin of nugs? None the less :48:  hit on this fine tasting hogleg!


 
I figured them other bins have something great in them too... am having a hard time feeling sorry for you ... :rofl:


----------



## Roddy

:rofl: I know, it's rough here at the HOUSE OF RODDY!! :ciao: Squidy!

I decided I was merely wasting my electricity and needlessly heating the house with vegging gals in here, I moved them all out to the greenhouse! In the mere few days the test gals were out there, they grew nearly 3x the rate the gals inside did...this is a rough guesstimate, don't call me on technicalities...so I decided why not let them all enjoy the sun? Yeah, they've all been treated for bugs and such, not too worried about bringing them back in....around bud time (for some, some may not come back in). When I say "for bud", I could literally mean a week or two for some, they went in already a foot tall (bondaged down)...

Hey, what's this I see.....an OG ready for harvest???? :yay: :yay:


----------



## Roddy

RUH ROH....looks like Roddy will be CAPT Roddy soon....a ski/fish boat coming my way?? Good possibility.


----------



## Roddy

Here's the pics from the OG waiting for chop, she doesn't look like much with her compact buds, but there's a ton of them on her and she'll do well for harvest! I don't pay much attention to days in bud (really, when they look close, I start checking) and this one threw me, I didn't start checking until yesterday...she's got a few black trichs...

This pheno of OG is great, great OG taste and high as well as nice tight nugs after dry...not the looker of the swelled bud, lanky pheno, but that's OK!


psss.....pay no attention to the messy room.


----------



## Roddy

More pics, these of the greenhouse....












LOOK, the trike grew into a BIKE!!! :rofl: :rofl: I love how the sides obscure the view enough that you can't tell what's inside!!


----------



## Irish

your looking good my friend. what size is your greenhouse? i take it that was a special order size? and will it stand up to a harsh winter? 

i've got an idea. why don't you simply build privacy fence around that, with a locking wooden gate? i've always said, ''out of sight, out of mind'', and ''good fences make great neighbors''.  

your og looks yummy. :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy

It's a kit I found online, it's 8' x 12' and no, not able to hold weight of snow...yet  :ciao: Irish! Fence is an option, we're finalizing!!


----------



## Roddy

Here we are, another day and Roddy has been playing with his camera....WOW, I didn't know it could do that! :rofl: Anywho....





OG nugs hanging for the dry. This gal was slightly leafy, but we're not too upset over it! 




Drying cornroll bud from previous trim





These two gals are Anastasia, check out those crazy buds! Huge, thick and crazy shaped...loving it! About a week, maybe two before the chop.


----------



## Roddy

Here's the deal, we're moving upstairs to the veg room with the few remaining gals so we can clean the basement completely before bringing the gals (and several more) back down! I know, I know, stress....but it must be done, I need the bud room and the veg room gets far too hot for budding this time of year. No biggie, very little trouble to it and we'll definitely be quick and careful! 

Yeah, it's a bit of work, moving lights around, but we have 2 spares that'll light the veg room (used to be my bud room) perfectly! When we're finished, the basement will really be set up and we won't have fear of any stray pollen or whatnot.

We've been mulling a little modification as well, digging the MI basement out a few feet deeper? Shovel and bucket project, it'd take a few days tops (not whole basement, just the 20'x8' area I grow in, roughly) and would give us headroom for bigger plants...we could even leave it dirt and plant right to ground INSIDE???? Not sure how that'd work due to ground temp, though....

thoughts???


----------



## Roddy

Anastasia bud again, check her out! There's a couple of colas on her...and some crazy buds! Look in the background of the first pic, see the lanky and very wiry Northern Lights behind her? Crazy leaves, some of them have offset blades on a 5-blade leaf. I kept her even though she is ugly...she's got a lot of nodes even though she doesn't look it, she's just got seriously thin shade leaves which makes her look barren.




mmmmmm, Somango!! You can't even brush a leaf without lemony madness filling the room, she's really sticky and smelly! That cola is one of a pair, both are about 16" long or so.




Here's the Anastasia crazy buds I mentioned, check that out! There are several of these "twin" buds, one bud site, 2 buds....MUTANT! This gal is really frosty and has a lemony scent to her! She'll be a provider for certain, those colas in the first shots are heavy heavy, thinking I could knock someone out with one :hubba:


----------



## powerplanter

I wish I was in your garden. lol  Very nice man.


----------



## 7greeneyes

just awesome Roddy, you've  really learned to use yer green thumbs to the utmost and just doin great. Keeper up bud, bet you're smokin tough now.

laters :bolt:

- 7ge


----------



## SquidyPacheco

:ciao: Roddy.... I grew out Anastesia a few times now. i got a keeper mom..its got a good stone real good stone and the bud smell reminds me of rotten papaya/fruit, with trainwreckish overtones for lack of a better term...   how long do you take your Anastesia??? 9-10 weeks or do you just check trichs and harvest by trich color???

Aloha
Squidweeeeee:fly:


----------



## Ruffy

like always, very nice to see.
 i agree you put the bike in da greenhouse & it came out bigger, is that the idea for the plants?  lol cheers bro have fun


----------



## Roddy

Heya PP, 7ge, Squidy and Ruffy...check out this OG :48: Yeah, I'm hoping for monsters now, Ruffy!  :ciao:

I go by trichs and really am not sure how long she's been in there...around 8 weeks would be my bet, though! She's mostly cloudy with only a few ambers peeking out! I know she's been in there the same amount of time as the Somango, thinking both will finish very close together! :ciao: Squidy

Most of what I know, I've learned from right here, very good bunch! Appreciate the kind words, 7ge my friend! :ciao:

Hey PP, you're most welcome anytime! I'm just a short hop up 127! :ciao:

Be safe all, and watch for some pics of my new speedboat coming in tomorrow (new to me, she's an old scow now LMAO). Capt Roddy be takin me matey's out a tubin' and a fishin' for certain! ARRR!!


----------



## 7greeneyes

you're gonna have a blast with thaT speedboat, Roddy,


----------



## Roddy

Heya 7ge, yes the boat will be fun...if I ever get it LMAO! Can't really complain too much, the guy's making sure all is perfect before signing over, I should get it Monday!

Been a very sick lad of late, hospital, pokes and tests. Can't breath, I woke this morning gasping for air. Not sure the issues, hope I get better soon. Not smoking right now, just vape.....but am home, that's a plus!!

Pics......













Yep, here's my new cloner and the fruits of my labor thus far, check out those roots!! Yeah, we're playing around with a few budding cuts, just for fun!


----------



## 7greeneyes

I hope you're feelin better bud, that's no bueno bein poked and prodded, so tiring.

looks like ya got a new tray up, good stuff, keeper up and take care of yourself, bud.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: all, still breathing!! :clap: Went tubing last night, still got it, they couldn't throw me (I think they were takign it easy on this ol' man, but that's all good too)   The heat has been something here, but lake living has it's perks!

Anastasia has been chopped! Basement has been cleaned and we're working to repopulate, none too soon with all this heat! Clones are planted and new cuts taken, many clones will be heading out the door later this week or early next...people are begging for the OG! Sweet, means we'll see how others do it! I have a buddha tahoe, a few satori, a few sssdh and some other fresh seedlings coming into size, new stock to grow out and learn!! Always fun here in Roddy's garden!!


----------



## Irish

its hard to breathe when temps are near 100 for anyone, especially us older cats. i carry the albuterol puffer, just in case. hope your all better now roddy? been doing any fishing? i've been getting after them a little bit, not as much as i'd like...

digging out the basement? it always sounds like a great idea til you have bunches of time into it, and realize its not producing as it should for some reason, and woulda been best to stay in that spare room. been there, done that. was'nt one of my brighter ideas. lol. there will be mold! and lots of it the further into the ground you go under any structure. in the end, you'll have a nice spot to plant a ripper though!  ...(just add cement!)

buds are looking great man...you have girls in the greenhouse yet?


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Irish, doing better, THANKS!! It's funny, I still feel sooooo young at times, only to be reminded of my true body age abruptly and rudely! It's not stopping me, I'm going harder than ever!   we went out tubing again the day before last, I caught serious air a few times and am still to be thrown (good group, my neighbors)! Sore?? Oh HELL yeah, from head to foot...reminds me I'm alive!!  :yay:

We went kayaking last night and ended up chased by the boat cops LMAO...was until 4:30am until we could finally ditch them and head home,:bolt: what a blast!!!! We did nothing wrong, really, and only eluded to avoid hassling with the mmj aboard...and for the thrill!! We were quite loud while sitting a couple hundred yards off shore and kinda sorta nearing yacht club waters....yeah, a lady did come out and check her boat as if we were crooks LMAO! Nah, just having too much fun too close to shore. :holysheep: Boat cop had no chance, we were watching him looking for us...too funny, especially old men like ourselves! Recent break-ins, boat vandalism and such have made residents anxious, can't blame them (and while I love freedoms, the days of leaving $400+ tubes and such laying on your beach are past, if you value them and your sleep, smart people put them away...be safe, be smart, people. Leaving signs you don't value your money only tends to invite further theft. Would you leave your wallet on the shore all night?  ok, off my soapbox). We never came near enough to shore or boats though, their concerns were for naught. 

Basement digging was a thought we've thrown around several times over the last couple years...not likely gonna ever happen, especially with your insight, THANKS! It works at the MI basement depth now, we'd be foolish to try to fix that which isn't broke! Good info, appreciate that!

Greenhouse...well, there's some in there (21), but I'm shuffling in and out at this point! The vegging gals tend to stretch a lot in there, but the growth is amazing and fast, we can veg monsters ready for flip in weeks instead of months...as it's looking right now! I do plan to fill it with around 6 or 8 gals around the end of July for budding, they'll still get large and should do quite well. We'll then throw in as many clones for a second greenhouse harvest around first harvest time (Oct?), thinking we can use it until Dec...might have to add a bit of heat. Thinking a nice floor filled with 20 or so clones should make for a nice after harvest harvest :rofl: We'll see how that works, my plans never seem to pan out! 

The storm that rolled through yesterday really gave me an idea of the greenhouse's strengths and weaknesses, standing inside trying to make sure it doesn't fly away in 65 mph winds with lightning crashing dangerously close was not fun. It did well, no damage at all and the gutter system filled 2 15gal crocks with pure sweet rainwater which was then used to feed the gals with!! Storm wasn't a direct hit, glad we didn't get the golf ball sized hail...


----------



## Roddy

Another chop night, here I present to you Somango by Soma:







OOOPS...Blackie was playing with the string....

I took several other pics, none but these came out...still learning the settings and such. Oh well, all good...same bud, different perspectives! There's 6 like that one, all about 18"-20" long and a pop can in diameter. Smell has gone from a lemony scent to pure mango, very sticky with the smell filling the room.


----------



## powerplanter

Some good looking meds. Roddy.  Well done .


----------



## Roddy

Appreciated PP, :ciao: How's OH these days?? 

Gonna be a slow down now, no new gals for harvest for a few weeks or better...we're OK, though! Something went horribly wrong with the clones, lost every single one...they drooped as soon as roots hit soil and have not recovered. Only thing I can think of is the soil I use suddenly had a different smell to it and thinking it may have been contaminated. Only thing I can think of, we have 30 more OG cuts rooting, so we're gonna try fresh soil and see what's up!!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Roddy :ciao: glad to read you're feeling better... your boat adventure sounded fun.. i picture a smile from ear to ear on your face...    i have had clones do the same thing from a areocloner into dirt.. the time it happened to me i was using new light warrior ff .. i think for me i let the rootballs get to big befor transplanting and lost them when they hit dirt.. not sure why that happens every now and then.. you probably are right about the dirt..

I always love checking out your GJ .. its a very motivational read and got great pics... its like looking at a MJ Playboy magazine.. :rofl:

Plenti Aloha To You And Your Ohana
Squidy

ps the Somango looks soyummy... lol id love to get a cut of somas hawaiian affy male.. is so mangos daddy somas hawaiian affy male??


----------



## PartyBro420

Those buds are nice and hefty! how are they for density? looks like a fine harvest  great work as usual Roddy! 

I'm hoping to get about 4 or 5 of those pop can sized nugs off my ladies, then it's off to the races again to start my next round!

next go round i'm gonna do just 3 plants, 3 different strains though, and i'm going to stagger their growth so I have a consistent harvest every month.


----------



## Roddy

Heya Squidy....we're over teh loss already, took enough cuttings to make us happy a second round and are waiting for roots...we'll get her right or they'll die trying :rofl:  :ciao: and ALOHA....how's that surf??

The Somango was a smaller yield, only 3.5 oz....but wow, the smell! She promises to be some good smoke!

Heya PB

Gotta love big thick colas, nice! We're playing around and seeing what works best, but always love mega-colas!

Staggering will make for some fun, different strains too...nice! Will definitely be watching, my friend!!

Downstairs is full full full, 15 gals of various strains in there, all nice and HUGE (of course) and all very nice and lush...we're back on the game now! Upstairs is empty, sadly, but we're working on that...there are several seedlings in there, just not too many clones...some did survive though, they're looking sad, but we do have a few live clones...none are OG :doh:

OK fun stuff time...here's my boat!! Now, keep in mind this isn't much to look at, but it is all mine and really, the first speedboat I've owned (several fishing boats, but none for skiing)...she's not much, but she's beautiful in my eyes!!

Pure Pleasure:






You'll notice she has some cheap capt chairs in front, we'll be replacing those with the original as well as repair the floor under the passenger side chair. She's set up for fishing, but man does she boogey, 40mph, tubing will be great...especially since she's a corner carving machine, whip city! Roddy hasn't backed a damned trailer in YEARS, so we're gonna go out and practice a bit, hate to look the rookie and hold people up at the launch.

 Lake has many shallow areas, my experienced guide screwed up and allowed us to drift into one, then allowed me to start her up....ooops. Prop was a bit dinged, but not bad and we're happy to learn without too much damage...poor guy felt bad, but mistakes are made, glad we can take away from it. I'm positive it won't be the last before I get it all down. Waiting for my bud to get around so we can go out and chart some more.

Capt Roddy...out! :ciao:


----------



## 7greeneyes

Awesome man, great boat..good times ahead for sure.

Enjoy...


----------



## PartyBro420

I've been recently trying to trade my truck for a nice boat. So far no luck though. 2007 f-150 i figure ought to trade towards something I can sleep in on the water.


----------



## Roddy

If you're comfortable with Craig's List, check that or even list yours there. That's how we found this one and the others my neighbor has bought in the last month (guy was boatless, now has 3 LMAO). He picked up a Four Winns w/cutty and camper cover for very cheap....under $4000 total with the minimal repair work needed. I saw a 19' Bayliner hardtop cruiser w/cutty for $1995...but has an old outboard (gas hog), just to give an idea what you may find in your area.


----------



## puasurfs

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I wish I was in your garden. lol Very nice man.


 
:yeahthat: I know, right? I aspire!


----------



## PartyBro420

Well, my truck is worth about $17500(and that's low-balling myself). So I think I ought to be able to get something used that I could even live on if I wanted to.

I just want something that has 1-2 beds or even 1 bed and a table that folds down into another bed, a lav, and a small kitchen area with a mini fridge and stove.


----------



## Roddy

Another day and we're off to Roddy's Garden...wonder what zany stuff is going on today!







Well looky here at the crazy growth of this trainwreck...CRAZYTRAINWRECK?? I've not seen such funky growth before, check out those slender fingerling fan leaves, the crazy buds and the stringiness of this gal. She's big, her buds are the biggest I've ever seen at this stage (very fat, around fist sized buds already and it's way early in bud...maybe 4 weeks?)




Here it is, the full full full basement. Yes, those gals in the very back are on the shelf and yes, they're big!! All plants are massive, really, and all in various stage of budding!! Camera batteries died as I was shooting pics, so not a lot to share beyond this very cluttered looking (not really, I can get in between every gal....barely) basement!




I figured I could let the batteries rest long enough during the walk out to the greenhouse to get a shot...barely, and the settings were all wrong, but here's a hint of what's going on in Roddy's greenhouse!! Those gals in the big smartpots are around 3' tall each!! I'll get more shots after feeding time for the basement gals in about an hour!!


----------



## Roddy

Here's the greenhouse pics I promised....







Don't let those stretchy looking gals in the airpots fool ya, they will be trained in the ways of Roddy soon enough!! :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes

Booooiiiiinnnggg! lol...those are some kick butt gh girls there Roddy, very healthy :cool2:


----------



## moaky

laides look great of course....how long is your camera out of your sight...no wonder the batterie is dieing on you...love your garden play...


----------



## Irish

no tubing here. the only recreation i do on the lakes/rivers is fishing. tubing and skiing hurts too bad.  plants looking excellent roddy. variety is a good thing. you have lots of good things. :icon_smile: i'm waiting to see a pic of a cot up out in the green house. lol. can you think of a better place to star gaze? 

are you going to flower in the green house too? maybe a one or two sided privacy fence about six-eight foot off the sides will benefit you to block any yard lights? one in the front looks like a primo idea from headlights pulling in at night...as with anything new, theres always a breaking in process to figure out perfection...peace and great pot brother...


----------



## Roddy

My son informed me he could smell my greenhouse gals from nearly a block down the road....


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: 7ge The beauty of it, those gals in the greenhouse are basically doing for themselves. A touch of water and food and ignore, they are so healthy and happy!

:ciao: Moaky!! Yeah, been having fun chronicling all the excitement here, good to see what's been going on, too!! Good to see ya, my friend!

:ciao: Irish!! Yes, gonna bud in there, we've got things in the works...just slowed down a bit since it is legal and working well. I figure I'll throw gals in until around mid to end of July, then leave the best in and see what happens!!

Trick to tubing is center of gravity/balance and knowing when you're too tired to hang on. I drop as soon as I get winded, no sense in risking injury! Even then, my whole body hurt for a few days after....but I'm happy to go again!! :rofl:


----------



## Roddy

A few more shots, sorry about the quality....the buds are getting thick now!!


----------



## PartyBro420

Beauty! I thinkn I have that last picture's twin in my grow too  i've got one that looks like it to a "t" big fat main cola and littered with other buds close by


----------



## Ruffy

nice g.h roddy! girls are looking fat ( when do you ever get to say that?) lol what u growing inside?


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: PB and Ruffy!! Hoping you're both ready for the upcoming celebrations!!

In the greenhouse currently are a bunch of OG clones as well as some Satori and a few others including a few seed gals (sssdh and another that escapes me right now). They're getting massive quick in there, just plain crazy...in a great way!


----------



## Roddy

More gals found their way to the basement this morning...wow, that's a crowd down there!! I've extended out to the max room, all lights are now in use again. Sure is great to see such a sea of buds, but the heat isn't fun....

It'll pay off, just wish ma nature would help us out!


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Hi Roddy!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: drfting!! Hope all is well with you, my friend! The 4th was HOT, but nice, had a great time in the kayak watching the festivities. It's especially great since my son and his friend are tenting it in the back yard, good to have him around more! Being a resort area which hosts a huge fireworks celebration, the boys didn't want to miss the action, but also are thinking of me (or maybe more themselves and their freedom to come and go at all hours lol)...I did offer their room back for the week or so.

104 felt like 110 yesterday, set a  record for the 4th....plants in greenhouse don't seem to mind in the least? All is well inside except the electric bill.  Gonna be just as hot today and even hotter tomorrow before a supposed cold front moves in and drops temps to the mid 80's....can't wait!!


----------



## Roddy

The seedlings are growing up, might have to move them from the airpots to smartpots soon! Satori, Tahoe Buddha, OG 18 (again...looking for another pheno) to name a few! I'm not too worried about the others (freebies, no expectations), but we'll see! I love this grow in that I have already grown and tried several strains, have grown out a few strains and learned their characteristics, and have learned a lot along the way!! THANKS MP and all you helpful members, not thinking I'd be this far along without ya....and I know, I've got tons more to learn!

Harvests are coming up fast, looks like 4-5 racing to the finish line as I type!! OG's, a Satori and some others that I forget about....makes for a fun time when you bring them up and check the tag lol...and as that implies (and as I've said before), I do not know the "age" of most of these gals...only a general idea....and go purely by trichs. Not sure if this is the ideal way to play, but I know it keeps me from wanting to take samples or try to harvest early (some may see 8 weeks and think that's when to harvest...regardless of trichs)....

Another hot hot hot day (supposed to reach 104 today actual), then a cooldown...WHEW! My a/c's need a break...and so does this fat ol' man!!


----------



## Roddy

Should mention as well....there's a cloner full of rooted clones waiting for me to get off my fat backside and give them a new home....work never ends but that's cool cuz that means neither does the smoke!!! I'll try for pics later before I plant them....if I remember before my hands get dirty!


----------



## drfting07

Roddy, sounds like the same weather we are having here. Cooling down for you on monday? We can use a soaking, all night rain here as well. Hasnt rained in weeks.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: drftings...yeah, I hope you're doing well staying cool!! It's actually rained here, had a hard rain come in and last almost half an hour....filled my 15 gallon raincatchers halfway (runoff from the greenhouse roof)...ground is still rock hard and HOT! Storms blew through hardcore yesterday, but my mom (just 7 miles away) got nothing....MI, go figure!


----------



## tcbud

*Roddy*, I have stopped in on occasion and love what I see.

You and your girls make me smile.  I just want to give you a Whoot Whoot and Great Job!


----------



## drfting07

:doh: I didnt even see the greenhouse pics! Those things are rockin out, man! Great job, good pics!


----------



## puasurfs

Roddy said:
			
		

> Here's the greenhouse pics I promised....
> 
> View attachment 191462
> View attachment 191463
> View attachment 191464
> View attachment 191465
> 
> 
> Don't let those stretchy looking gals in the airpots fool ya, they will be trained in the ways of Roddy soon enough!! :rofl:


 
Schawiiinnnngg!!! Greeen house pics? WOW!

LOL @ Can't wait to see Roddy's "MJ-Bondage" techniques!

They're beautiful! :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy

Heya TC :ciao: Glad ya stopped by and THANKS!!! Those gals really make me smile as well!

Heya drftings :ciao: Gonna leave the biggest 8 in there and see what happens, the rest are being gifted out as I seriously don't have the room.

Aloha pua :ciao: LOL, a little bending, tying down and staking, the gals really bush out and put on the bud sites. The OG's are a stretchy breed, so working with them is great fun!


----------



## Roddy

You guys and gals want an update on the pics?? Well too bad if you don't :rofl: cuz Roddy took a few...sorry for quality, pointed the lens at the lights accidentally. Camera is fine, just needed to "recover" and I didn't realize. Anyway, see if you can "NAME THAT TUNE" 














Some pics of the gals once again, you may recognize that first couple...she's gotten bigger!! 3rd pic shows that bud's twin, then there's the whole gal in all her beauty!

5th and 6th pics are from that crazy trainwreck gal, thinking I'm wasting space with her and wish I hadn't...but too far along now, might as well see what comes of this airy and ugly thing.

The last couple show the size of another beauty, she's probably around 4 weeks and looking good! Should be a ton on her, look at those long legs and burgundy lips...  ok, frosted tips...but that didn't fit the song.


----------



## Roddy

Didn't forget the greenhouse, check out all the green! Yeah, that little one on the left with the bent arms does look sad...you grow spindly and I breaka you arms!

Just for an idea of how things are going from greenhouse to inside budding...the last pic from the budding gals in my last post is a greenhouse vegged gal....fat and full of budsites even though they start out lanky!

Today, most of the gifted greenhouse gals will leave (I hope), as will all the gals in the cloner...yeah, I got carried away there lol Some unfortunate friends will be more fortunate soon, growing your own is great for the mind, body and soul!

Oh, and how do you like my weight system for keeping then greenhouse on the ground? Not fancy, not the best, but very effective, she has been in some heavy winds with no issues so far, I've stood inside and checked her out a few storms! Yeah, I could tap-con it down, but this is working, you can't even lift her.


----------



## tcbud

"Name that tune?"  Beethoven's Fifth?

or TA DA!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

:ciao: Roddy - I love checking out your GJ it is pretty motivational.. my brother just moved to Michigan, i dont think he grows he barely even smokes so i wasnt jealous of him moving there till seeing your GJ.. :rofl: now all i can think you lucky bastard !!!!!   

everything looks great, those GH plants look like they are going to be insane..

A hui hou 
Squidy


----------



## Roddy

LOL TC....no, was actually looking for GIRLS GIRLS GIRLS by Motley Crue!! :ciao: hope all is well!

:ciao: Squidy! Thanks for the kind words, my friend! Your brother moved to MI? Willingly?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SquidyPacheco

hahah , he went kicking and screaming ... but kind of had no choice.. lol .. he actually loves it there hes been calling me weekly to get me up there.. he keeps saying and the weed here is KILLER.. youd be so happy its like home its everywhere .. :rofl: .. i am half tempted..  :ciao:


----------



## Roddy

Let me know ya make the trip, surely would be happy to get a lunch and some refreshment with ya!! Kicking and screaming...reminds me of my jump from a plane when I failed the skydive course. Instructor said "you cannot leave the plane kicking and screaming"....I said "but I lived"!!!! :rofl: Good memories!

Seems ol Roddy is part shareholder of a mining company in KY, heir of my dad's share. Ol' Roddy gonna be rich?? Doubtful, I remember dad saying it was pennies...


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Roddy said:
			
		

> Let me know ya make the trip, surely would be happy to get a lunch and some refreshment with ya!! Kicking and screaming...reminds me of my jump from a plane when I failed the skydive course. Instructor said "you cannot leave the plane kicking and screaming"....I said "but I lived"!!!! :rofl: Good memories!
> 
> Seems ol Roddy is part shareholder of a mining company in KY, heir of my dad's share. Ol' Roddy gonna be rich?? Doubtful, I remember dad saying it was pennies...


 
That would be fun.. and thanks for the hospitality... :ciao: ..  Pennies add up over years..  ya never know cha ching$$$$.. Aloha :ciao:


----------



## Roddy

I found out what the share is worth at this time...in escrow (my 1/3) is a WHOPPING $10...they may start mining our land again in a month or two, so that should go up. :rofl: :rofl:

*OK, TODAY'S GROW NEWS:*

Chopman cometh, a very nice (and not hermied) Tut clone, this is the big cola'd gal I've showcased a few times. At present is one of the twin colas and it's big:










Here's Tut laying on my C&C full-sized movie poster, check her out with the Monster and Coca Cola cans used to give an idea of size. Notice the top of the cola is nearly as big around and as thick as the Monster can...and solid as a rock! She's got a sweet stink to her exceptionally sticky buds, and, as you may recall the original hermied...this one did not.

I'll post up pics of her twin as soon as I finish trimming this one. There are two more just about the same as her (one has a thicker cola, if you can imagine) almost ready, we'll be busy the next few days.


----------



## SpankMe

oh how I do love pervin on sexy nakid sticky ladies spread out like that .. . She's a beauty    :hubba:


----------



## PartyBro420

Roddy! Amazing haul bro! they look healthy as can be! those buds look scrumptious! Great work as usual!

It's been hard keeping the heat down the last week here now that summer has really started going. I'm stuck in the high 80's to low 90's for a couple hours a day right now. thank god i'm close to the end!


----------



## Lemon Jack

Awesome colas Roddy.   I like em thick.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Spankme, thanks for dropping in! 

:ciao: PB....it's been wicked hot, but keeps us on our toes!!

:ciao: LJ....yes, and solid!!!  

THANKS all for stopping in :48:

I got a few pics of the second cola before the crew got here, then the room was a buzz of scissors clipping and smokers coughing!!! 










The first three are the trimmed cola from above, she trimmed up to a nice chunk of bud! The buds making this cola are huge and thick!! The rest are the second cola before trim.


----------



## Roddy

League night, pedaling the 22 miles each way to the course....should be interesting enough!! IF I return :rofl: I'll post up pics of the new and improved greenhouse line-up!!

Take care all and be safe! :48:


----------



## Roddy

I won't say that was the dumbest thing I've done, but it ranks right up there...22 miles there in 85 temps and high humidity....then golf 9 and straight back another 25 miles back. Not good, dizzy, can't breath, cramping and my kidney is killing me. 

I'm not as young as I wish I were.......


----------



## Roddy

One came up, three went down....cycle continues and Roddy is TIRED!!! What moron decided 10gal containers were a good idea, anyway??? Note to those carrying to a basement....watering BEFORE moving down is silly and backbreaking!!!! If you saw the "stairs" I'm working with, you'd agree!

Anyway, the funky TW came up today, she's getting the chop in a few....must shower this sweat away first!! Three more went in, the basement is full full full. I'll get some pics tomorrow, there's some serious budding in there...two more with buds almost identical as the one I just trimmed (yep, monster colas) and a nice OG waiting. Looking like harvest time will be a long drawn out process of a plant every day or two for a week or two...and the cycle continues!

Need to alter the pics of the funky o I can post them again, posted them to Dan's time spent thread.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Roddy

Im a monster energy addict for sure! Just be careful drinking one then smoking. Not a pleasant feeling. I dont know what speed-balling feels like, but ide imagine its something like that :rofl: 

Great looking buds.
drfting07


----------



## Ruffy

hey roddy, nice buds. how was the ride? hope you made it home for more pics! enjoy & thanks for stoppin by my show, cheers


----------



## Roddy

HEYA Ruffy!!! :ciao: The ride was great going there, a bit hot and sweaty, but not too bad at all. Golf was good, no skins and nothing spectacular (I think I was 4 over....not the best performance from me)...then came the ride home. Now, I should have rested up a bit, drank in tons of liquids and got ready for the heat (95 degrees by golf time), but I wanted to get home reasonably early, so i was off and flying right away. I stopped once at around the 2/3 way home mark for a gatorade and snack, then made it home where it took all night to recover....heat and dehydration got to me. All good now, ready to hit the roads again tonight! 

Another two came up, another one down...basement is slightly cramped and happy looking! I brought an OG up yesterday and we had a trim party, today is another just like the big bud gal I harvested a few days ago....only the buds are bigger! I'm charging cam and hope to get pics before neighbor comes down for the trim. 

There's one more just like these big bud gals, then another OG and maybe even two more before a little lull, then right back at it. The perpetual grow is in full swing once again! We're working through clones and such, seedlings are coming up soon enough!

Greenhouse has 12 gals in her, we're doing a lot of training and such so they'll not raise the roof come mid-bud. Yes, 12 is likely too many, one or two more may make it into bud before it's said and done. I'll get pics soon enough!

Veg....all seedlings this go, just under my limit of plants right now and not wanting to go outside the state laws. Cloner is running only airstones to keep the nuted water good, we're about a week or two from taking new cuts....this thing works so good, it's got me 100% success rates thus far (rooting wise, remember the issues of losing most the clones my first run).


----------



## Roddy

Last of the big budded gals is on the chop block today, then comes a nice OG or 3!!!!!! In a hurry, heading out the door for breakfast with my mom, will get some pics later for sure!! All I can say is these are the biggest buds of the 3...


----------



## Ruffy

big buds big buds oh yeah! michigan style


----------



## Roddy

:confused2: :confused2: I can't for the life of me find my batteries for the camera, thinking I put them in my GPS but since it only holds 2 and I need 4.....

It'll come to me, I know there's more around somewhere....hang tight, we'll have pics eventually! And I'm not joking about the big buds!


----------



## powerplanter

Come on Roddy, I need my porn fix this morning.


----------



## Roddy

:woohoo: :woohoo: FOUND THEM!! Yeah, they were in the boat :giggle: :doh:

Anyway, here's the last of the big bud gals...for awhile! Check her out...


----------



## Roddy

The cola shown is the smaller of the two mains, the larger (not shown) weighing in at 116g (just the top cola, no branches), this one weighing in at 103g (again, just the very cola, not the whole cola branch as the first pic shows)...if my 70% formula holds, that means a few oz in the colas alone?


----------



## drfting07

Shwing!


----------



## 7greeneyes

vvvverwy nice, Roddy!:aok: doin it right

eace:


----------



## Roddy

THANKS drftings and 7GE, appreciate it! :48:

This bush broke down to a LOT of branches, big budded branches hanging and drying. I may get creative come morning and get a few hots of them all. The smoke of these gals is great even at only a couple week (or less) cure thus far (cola buds from 1st gal was tested tonight), nice taste and high!!


----------



## Roddy

Not the best, but gives an idea of the pile of buds from that gal...these are just the bigger ones, I didn't put them all on there as that was taking an eternity and I got bored halfway through  :holysheep: I should add that, if there's not 5oz there minimum, I'll kiss a goat!  

One day's dry, she'll be dry in another couple for sure and jarred. No idea why, but I do get a very fast dry here...except when it rains like yesterday!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: from the garden, my friends! Not much going on these days, transplants, greenhouse maintaining and budding gals tended to. We're gonna take more clones soon, from the seed gals which are getting of size slowly!

Greenhouse is insanely full, I am getting creative in ways of keeping the gals as short as possible...I just know they'll be raising the roof. :rofl: How many in there, you ask?? well, there are 8 at this time, 5 that were trained out wide (VERY wide) and 3 that have been left to their own (basically....topped and topped and topped again LMAO). Another month before budding starts (give or take)? This will get crazy!

Lull in harvests, but more on the way shortly!!! I'll try to remember to get some pics of the greenhouse for you soon!


----------



## powerplanter

I'm sooooo jealous...


----------



## Roddy

Your time is coming......  :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Nice dude. I wanna see currents on the greenhouse!


----------



## Roddy

Ask and ye shall receive, my friend!!  

I believe I took another one in, maybe two but one for sure this morning. I was about halfway through doing some needed bondage and HST to the gals....what might be ugly stretch to some is seen as a great chance to beef the gals up! And yeah, I play hard with them, no doubt!! :rofl: A few OG in there, a few SSSDH and Satori....these will mostly be the gals staying to the end....minus one or two as room dictates. Another month and this place should be a jungle!


----------



## Roddy

Another harvest, this is the smallest gal I've ever grown out....but the buds are thick and heavy, covered with frostiness and smells like fruit! She should give a petite 3 oz or so from her 2' (+/-) frame...we'll see! Trichs were around 50% amber. Sorry, the pics really aren't that good, I used the lizard cage to prop the C&C poster up and the light from the cage screwed with the exposure. And yes, we started defoliating before the pic was taken, she looks a bit roughed up LMAO










And here we have the greenhouse today....see what the difference a few days (and a few plants added LMAO) makes...






I shoulda taken a few pics from the veg room as well, will take and post them shortly! I hope everyone's having a great day and summer, stay safe!


----------



## dman1234

Very Nice Roddy, the GH looks great.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: dman!! Appreciated, my friend!

I'm throwing a few gals in for "quick veg", the house will be down to 6-8 before it's said and done!! And WHEW, it'll take a lot of work and creativity to keep them from raising the roof!

Here's a view of the veg gals:








Yeah, I'm rough on em, yeah, I let them stretch a touch (OG....can't stop it, but can work with it)....bet they're all full bush before I'm done


----------



## PartyBro420

Looking like the beginnings of another great group! can't wait to see how they turn out! i'm almost finished clipping all my harvest, it's mostly drying still. should be ready to smoke some in a few days, then the cure!


----------



## Roddy

Oh man, talk about freaking out....hear screeching tires and see lights flashing everywhere! Look out front, there's 2 state troopers sitting in front of my drive, look out back door and see police with dogs walking through my back yard. Now, the greenhouse is wide open at this point, I am trimming a plant and partaking in my medicinal intake :48:

Still in my boxers, I sneak out onto the front deck to get a listen to their convos, they're talking about something that sounded like they were surrounding the house....well yeah, that much was obvious. All of a sudden, two more cars pull up, say something and peel off out of here flying, the others follow!

Then my neighbor calls and tells me I should close up the greenhouse, the cops are after a burglar who just ran through our back yards :doh:


----------



## bubba887

glad your okay Roddy!
hope they catch the bastard also!!


----------



## Roddy

Thanks Bubba!

It got worse, they came back. All I can say is THANK GOD I am legal!!!!! That was absolutely no fun, but they did compliment me on the smell the greenhouse was emitting! 

Betting they'll be back to check me over better sooner or later.....


----------



## Roddy

Proud unc moment, my nephew is boxing in the world championships this weekend, could bring home the belt! All this is merely work leading up to his being an MMA fighter (champion, I would wager), they know he's Olympic class in wrestling and need his stand up game to improve (he's already Golden Gloves Champion lol). In actuality, they are working on his confidence in his stand-up...the boy's a monster!


----------



## 7greeneyes

thats freakin awesome. Bet the boy is tough as heck...I love watchin UFC and MMA.


----------



## Roddy

Got an email from my mom saying my nephew won the bout....guess it was last night lol....kid's a world champ!

Ok, enough sports, sorry for the diversion....proud unc moment more than sports talk lol


----------



## Roddy

More trimming today, another big bud babe (Tut) with great frosted nugs! Several are getting close now, a few OG and some other clones coming up in the next week or so. Out with the old... 

Greenhouse is packed at this point, the HST has made for some beasts. With a long time before budding starts, it could still get very interesting how to keep them off the glass, but we're having fun with it and seeing some great gals for our work! Will get some pics later tonight!!

Veg room is looking great, the HST'd OG's are filling in and growing up...more work ahead for them, we're going to make some monsters for the basement this go (like we don't every time?? :rofl: )


----------



## Roddy

Still no pics, guess i should have charged up the batteries lol....tonight for sure as I want to show what appears to be the starting of pre-flower in the greenhouse?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *Roddy*


Garden is Banging my friend..cant wait to see the new pics...how much ya recon ya yielded on that Big Bud?


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Cant wait to see the greenhouse pics! :cool2:


----------



## Roddy

How'd you like those pics???  :rofl:

Sorry, it's rained and rained and rained here, I didn't want to drag the plants out and mess around much until it stopped...which it did last night. I HOPE to get pics this morning when the crew shows up and gives me a hand moving the gals around!!

Several gals have been chopped in the last few days, a lot of trimming has been done and no, no pics were taken as there has been a crowd and a lot of  work getting done. I'll just say all the last 4 were OG and OH MY!!!!!!!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Roddy said:
			
		

> Proud unc moment, my nephew is boxing in the world championships this weekend, could bring home the belt! All this is merely work leading up to his being an MMA fighter (champion, I would wager), they know he's Olympic class in wrestling and need his stand up game to improve (he's already Golden Gloves Champion lol). In actuality, they are working on his confidence in his stand-up...the boy's a monster!


 
:ciao: Roddy, Congrats on your nephews win... Having good hands is a major plus if he plans on going into MMA. personally id advice him to stay in boxing , boxing paydays are way bigger then mma fighters.. lol.. I actually am semi retired pro MMA fighter 11-4.. and broke as a joke.. hahaha.. wow on the cops that must have been a bit of a scare for ya...being legal rules!!!!! 

Take Care
Squidy


----------



## Roddy

Heya Squidy, THANKS!! 

Here they are, pics of the greenhouse:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:48:


----------



## Roddy

A little feeding and some loving yesterday showed the greenhouse is really moving right along, buds buds buds! All in there will stay in there save the boy I pulled out a few days ago (he tried to hide in the far corner, he's now chopped and buried)...6 full sized, 2 just added recently that are filling in fast and 5 clones about 1.5' tall (OG BABY). We'll see how this goes!

Downstairs gals are thriving and producing, we're in a break period right now from days on end of trimming! Fun stuff! Plans are being made for future grows, we're expanding and upgrading yet again very soon!

Veg gals look awesome! I can't believe how much I've learned, how well my practices have improved and how nicely the gals look in return! Tight bushy gals that just keep expanding outwards, these gals (all bigger ones are seedlings) are fun to watch and manipulate!

Today will find me over to the neighbor's house, dropping off his (was mine) motorcycle and boat then doing a buff job on my new boat before heading to the lake for a day of fun! Traded bike and boat for a 20' Four Winns Sundowner with cuddy cabin and camper top, she's gonna provide many a fun day and even some weekend camping fun!!


----------



## drfting07

Nice roddy! Loving the greenhouse man! 

Inboard outboard mercruiser? (SMH)


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Hey Drftings, THANKS!! We're already planning on a much bigger greenhouse next year, too much fun outside!!

Yes, a mercruiser I/O, full fishing set-up with riggers and boards, large swim deck. She's ready for the fun!! We're gonna take her out and do some tubing, a little swimming and all-around relaxing (and the normal boat christening tokefests) this afternoon after i give her a buffing and stock the cooler.


----------



## drfting07

Glad its fish-ready. I/O...... ive worked on too many and they are a pain in the butt. I own a seapro 180 walk-around cabin. I absolutely LOVE my 112 evinrude. Best motor built, IMO.


----------



## Roddy

The 165 Merc in her is limited production, strong and dependable, the boat does a solid 45mph on a choppy lake....and the heads do turn! She gets great gas mileage from that little powerplant, so long trips aren't murder on the wallet! All in all, I'd say I did right fine with the trade!!


----------



## Roddy

Electrician just upgraded my wiring, more outlets downstairs means upgrading equipment and adding an actual PROPER ventilation set-up (NOOOOO, say it ain't so.....). This also sets me up for my expansion plans which include turning an upstairs bedroom into a start to finish grow set-up; veg, bud and drying room all in one bedroom! This will allow for a near doubling of my production!

I'm also experimenting with a new nute line....or making teas.

Greenhouse gals are something to stand and gaze at, I just love how they're coming along...and without much effort, I might add! Next year will be soooo much different, I can't wait already!


----------



## Roddy

Here she is, the Prone position....


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

Niiiiiccccccce . . . see, there's something we have in common Roddy . . . last fall I called about a gorgeous '87 Glastron Carlson this guy in Tennessee had . . . it was the last year they made this model . . . come to find out, the trailer tongue was a foot too long for my garage !!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Very Nice!!!!! now i picture me being pulled in a innertube behind going 50 knots trying to light my joint....:rofl: ~~  weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.~~ yells stop!!!  Roddy looks back and says faster... faster??? faster???  VROOOOOOOOOMMM


----------



## Roddy

Hey Dan :ciao: good to see ya, my friend! '87 Carlson....bet she was a beaut!! I checked out a few Glastrons, but they were priced too high!! :48: I'm scrambling to find storage for this one now, hate paying, but might have to.

Hey Squidy :ciao: now that would be something :rofl: We're talking about a trip north in the next week or two, salmon are in Manistee Lake (and I hear they're hogs). I'd love to hit Torch Lake as well, let the Four Winns clear her throat a little, maybe do some long distance tubing 

As for tubing, we went out yesterday and I got in the tube for the inaugural run on the Prone...did a roll and lost my shorts to my knees, but I came back up riding on! The next rider wasn't as lucky, he faceplanted LOL...the Prone will lay ya out if you're not careful! :rofl:

:48:


----------



## Roddy

Sorry for taking so long to update, a lot going on here in MI....mostly recreational :rofl: Here's some greenhouse pics, note the borg damage....got them taken care of inside, but didn't realize I had them until I contaminated the inside as well....more work in the basement, time to move out! No biggie, they're being dealt with...heavy handed style! Trying to figure out just where they came from, a friend bringing the hitchhikers from another grow may be the answer??


----------



## HemperFi

You have so much going on it's a wonder you noticed having the BORG. I got  them from some clones I got in the mail, and by the time I noticed there were bunches of them -- difficult to control and eradicate, but I know you thrive on difficulty, Roddy -- hit em hard, my friend.

Peace


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

really nice lookin pics, Roddy . . . 

if ya crunch down on the crab critters, in a month you're prolly gonna open a Subway with all the foot longs you're gonna have


----------



## 7greeneyes

now remember , come harvest on those greenhouse girls....

when dropping timber's you wanna notch it on the side you wish it to fall, would hate to hear of you getting crushed by one of your "trees" come harvest time...:rofl: 

those girls are huge healthy and just poppin', man. Way to go.:aok:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> now remember - you wanna notch it on the side you wish it to fall


 
:rofl:


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Hemper!!! Good to see ya, my friend, thanks for stopping by...and the kind words! They snuck right in on me, I can't believe it. 

:ciao: DanK!! THANKS for the kind words, my friend! I really enjoy going in the greenhouse these days, so much fun to see the progress! Next year will be bigger and better yet !

:ciao: 7G!! :rofl: :rofl: It's been a great day, much fun and laughter, you brought me some more! Appreciated, my friend!

Here's the newest toy to come my way, she wasn't cheap by any means.....but WOW, what a blast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roddy

Come to find out, the fields are full of borgs these days, they've been eating up pot crops all over the area...and are pretty resistant beasts. The greenhouse looks to be empty at this time, nothing moving that I see, the basement is harder due to the various stages of bud. I seem to have them under control, though, just spraying water on the ones bothered by them...nothing on most of the gals down there at this time! another shutdown and bleach bath for the basement as soon as the last is up.

Vegging gals are untouched by the borg, the 7 gals currently in there are getting HUGE! Clones are coming out soon, more will be cut and the cycle continues to roll on!

Hope all are having a great weekend, be safe and take care!


----------



## Roddy

The downstairs is coming right along, another up, another waiting in the wings! We'll have her emptied and cleaned yet again in no time, she'll be filled and pumping out the buds eventually!!

The veg gals are on hold, getting bigger under the T5's but not going into bud until we have no fear of mites! The cloner is full of cuttings, the Satori cuttings are rooted and ready to be planted to soil!

The greenhouse...


----------



## Roddy

I think I have the borgs subdued thanks to my local granery and a low-cost insecticide. As of this afternoon, no movement after day one of spray, follow-up spray in a week. IF it works as good as I am hoping and the salesman (who turned down ordering floramite to get me trying this stuff) said!

Other than that, buds are building in the greenhouse, the basement gals are gone save the big veg gals that could wait no longer...oh, and I'm having 100% success rate with my clones, Satori, Mkage and Delahaze all in cups and growing up!


----------



## Roddy

Morning of day two after spraying low-cost insecticide, the plant that had shown several borg per leaf still shows none alive, zero movement! I can't stress enough how hard it's been to contain and now hopefully eradicate these pests, but the high-priced stuff wasn't working, the pepper sprays proved ineffective and I was seeing best results from blasting cold water all over the plants for several minutes at a time...a trick that does seem to slow the beasts.

What seems to be around here is that these are some seriously resistant bugs, likely a product of the sprays used in the fields to eradicate them....this has been an exceptionally bad year for them (as farmers have suggested to me). Some soybean fields are dead from them (not just drought damage, but the leaves are destroyed much as I've seen in my plants), some farmers who've given up on their crops didn't spray follow-ups to kill them...it's been a storm of borg!

The greenhouse looks better than the downstairs, at least the gals stayed somewhat healthy in there despite the constant invasion...I guess taking them out into the open air helped a lot (speculation)...and daily saturations! The early swapping of gals into the basement likely made for a nasty invasion that had left me reeling. The daily bringing in of borg from the greenhouse (hitchhikers on clothing) also likely helped the beasts gain a strong foothold even being treated with the costlier spray (floromite) and yes, the cheap pepper sprays (which I speculate did slow them enough to give me a false sense of safety, them time to get a very strong foothold). And no, I didn't just indiscriminately start treating with several sprays, I heeded all advice given here and did a regimental attack with floromite sprayed twice (week apart)...and follow-up sprays of pepper juice after seeing depressing results from the insecticide.

I misspoke in my last post, the feed mill salesman swayed me away from ordering the $250/bottle *FORBID* (not floromite) in favor of trying the cheap spray...he highly recommended it for my gals above the costly spray. For now, I think he was right!!! As I am not one to spam but am happy to help, I'll mention the spray after certain she's worked...

Beauty of this low-cost spray, it'll kill any insect, can be used indoors for household pests (spiders, fleas etc etc) and, if works as I suspect at this time) can be used to treat my basement regularly to keep problems at bay....and I'm not freaking out at the cost.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hey Roddy . . . what is the active ingredient in the insecticide? . . . hope it is not an organophosphate


----------



## SquidyPacheco

that sucks Roddy  .. i always would get stoned and rant my conspriacy theroy of how the feds are probably going to invent a bug that is resistent to pesticides and organic ways of keeling the bug... scary to think it could be the BORG!!!!! i know deeep huh.. all kidding aside i wish you luck with your BORG war. I always enjoy checking out your thread...luckily I have never had the BORG / spider mites.. makes sign of the cross and, knocks on wood... so i dont really have any hands on experience to suggest any help.. actually will be popping by here to see how you deal with a muilti space grow BORG WAR


Squidy


----------



## dman1234

last April i treated a plant with floromide and then proceeded to have the worse case of spidermites ive ever seen, they thrived and flourished, the mites, not the plants.


----------



## Roddy

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> hey Roddy . . . what is the active ingredient in the insecticide? . . . hope it is not an organophosphate



:ciao: DanK

Permethrin. Strong stuff, it seems! Guy said it could be used right up to days or so of harvest....yeah, ok!  :holysheep:


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Squidy! Here's to hoping you never deal with the beasts, my friend! :48:

:ciao: dman! Nasty lot, I hope to not have further issues!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Im luvin that greenhouse Roddy...   very nice mang...


----------



## HemperFi

Roddy, I know what you must be going through trying to eradicate the Borg. I was totally freaked-out by them, and I only have a small vedge area and a 4x4 tent. With the amount of greenery you have going you must feel more than slightly over whelmed. Having both inside and outside grows going at the same time will make it even that much more difficult to deal with the critters, but I have confidence that you will deal with them properly. My thoughts are with you my friend. It took me almost two full runs to get rid of them. I can only imagine the nightmare you are dealing with. Good luck, Bud

Peace


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Permethrin. is in lice shampoo , dog shampoo too, its the main ingrident in Frontline ..  sorry i had this vision of treating each plant with frontline like you do your dog ,, 1x a month you put some on your plant and rub it in... :rofl:... sorry.. it early here.. :ciao:


----------



## jesuse

yer greenhouse is looking fabdabeedosie! ma man ,, whers yer tomato plants theo? lol <<<<<<<<<<<j>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Roddy

Hey JAAM :ciao: THANKS for dropping in! Yes, the greenhouse does make me smile, best investment thus far in my growing...as it seems! Proof will be in the harvest!

Heya Hemper :ciao: Yeah, those borg are a menace and trying on the soul, but we'll overcome and be stronger and smarter!! What doesn't kill us....

Heya Jesuse :ciao: Next year, my friend! In fact, if things work out as hoped, next year will see me in a new part of the state with much more property and space to play around on...full gardens, livestock, big boy toys and something for the little missus as well   We'll see......

THANKS for visiting all, more to come soon!


----------



## Roddy

Another day on the lake, we hit Erie from Raisin River...Monroe MI! Saw many a beautiful boat, passed within feet of a massive freighter and knew we were in the big boy lake and then we were on the open waters! We bottomed the prop in the middle of the lake....yes, bottomed...open water all about....no damage, but who'd have thunk it? A little after that, we were in the shipping lane...200' of water.


Ooops, and yes, we were illegal aliens a few times, according to my GPS...Canada! :bolt: Last pic is about 5 miles out, and in Canadian waters...


----------



## Roddy

Update time on the spider mite issue...what issue?   There are still a few mites on 2 (previously) seriously infested plants, I am treating them further in hopes to obliterate the beasts (they're getting into late bud and were badly infested, not keeping anything off these, purely experimentation, so to speak). Other than those 2 plants, I see no live bugs on all I've checked and continue to check, this includes downstairs as well as the greenhouse (two of which were previously badly infested, almost all were somewhat infested). The clean plants that were treated before entering bud room (basement, which has also been sprayed down) are showing absolutely no sign of bug; no damage on leaves and no beasts present. 

Looks like the spray worked, I will still hold off mention until I am completely satisfied (more close inspections to follow)....

I am seeing a premature yellowing of sorts in the outdoor gals, thinking I messed up and killed off the soil...oops. Working on that, but the buds are developing nicely, getting thick and frosty. The nights are cooling down, we hit 34f last night/this morning and will likely see a few more chilly ones...before it gets cold!  Gals look just fine in the greenhouse!

Another round of clones and another 100% success rate...loving it! Things might just be smoothing out again for me? Knocking on wood as I type this lol


----------



## Roddy

OK, no spider mites have been spotted since last update, I think I can safely say the spray has taken them out! What was the spray, you ask? Hi-Yield Indoor/Outdoor broad use insecticide....$14.95 at my local feed mill. 

Greenhouse is looking good, buds are getting bigger and bigger....been down to the low 30's a few nights now, so some are getting a bit purplish? Hold on gals, about a month to go!! 

Another 2 rows of clones come out, 100% yet again, SWEET!!  This time, all OG, too!!


----------



## Roddy

I figure it's been a bit since I posted pics of pre-trim harvest, so here's the latest. She's one that was treated before entering and has been clean throughout, you can see the basement is chilling down at nights now!








Tight, compact buds that are heavy on this gal, should be a nice OG haul! I have 7 of these and a Buddha Tahoe OG in the greenhouse!   :icon_smile:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hi-yield defeats crab critters, and looking pretty high yield on hanging frosty gal . . . good job !!


----------



## Roddy

Morning, DanK! :ciao: She filled my hanging line nicely and will soon fill the jars!! A few more to come out, then we're waiting on the greenhouse!!!

Hope all are having a wonderful day!


----------



## Roddy

So, there's my newest toy, she's a fun one! Not much to look at there, but with a few minutes, a few pumps of air, a pole and a lake, one can be fishing. She's the Colorado XT from Classic Accessories, I bought her and a 34lb trolling motor to push her around, she glides along beautifully! Now I can get almost anywhere...by kayak, pontoon or boat! The pontoon boat disassembles (as shown) and fits in the back of my Liberty.

Fishing today on my local lake, planning on hitting Lake Erie tomorrow and then heading for salmon in Manistee River next weekend...camping, caching and fishing! Being able to do all this while enjoying my smoke without too much fear of johnny law...NICE!

Here she is all put together...


----------



## brimck325

now that sounds like a vacation to me!!! enjoy.....peace


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: brimk! Yes, will be a great time with friends even if we never catch a salmon...which are hot and heavy in the Manistee, so should have a good chance!!


----------



## PartyBro420

Roddy those colors are intense! Loving the sights as always! hopefully i'll get some pictures up again soon in my fall journal.

Keep  up the amazing work mang!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

that looks like a _very_ cool toy, Roddy . . . super nice for fishing in quiet shallows . . . it has to be so light, I bet a 34 lb motor pushes it around pretty good too !!


----------



## Roddy

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Roddy those colors are intense! Loving the sights as always! hopefully i'll get some pictures up again soon in my fall journal.
> 
> Keep  up the amazing work mang!



:ciao: PB!! Much appreciated, the kind words, my friend!! Watching your and several grows, am amazed how well everyone is doing!! :aok:


----------



## Roddy

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> that looks like a _very_ cool toy, Roddy . . . super nice for fishing in quiet shallows . . . it has to be so light, I bet a 34 lb motor pushes it around pretty good too !!



:ciao: DanK

She weighs in at around 70lbs or so (closer to 100lbs with motor, battery and gear), the trolling motor pushes her all over with ease! I covered a fair chunk of the over 2 mile long lake, one side to the other, back and forth over the weed beds and just having a blast! Caught 8 smallish bass (only 2 were 14") during the morning/afternoon, was trolling back toward my starting point around 7pm when I hooked a nice fat 28" northern! That pretty much ended the day for my fishing, he was just too active and too well hooked to try to take off on the boat, had visions of him thrashing my pontoons! Ended up getting on shore and getting him off, which took until nearly dark (yeah, I was in the middle of the lake when I hooked him lol). 

Great day which ended with wet feet since I misjudged the depth when I went to unhook the northern...hip waders, a net and a nice solid surface are in order, then off to the lake again today! Yeah, thinking I'll definitely pack a lunch and some water this trip...LMAO!


----------



## Roddy

:icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi

Simply beautiful, Roddy. (the buds) The boat is pretty cool as well. I thought hard about getting one of those and using it as a dingy. My little dingy is pretty tender. I put myself, my Marine son and his gear and the groceries in it the other day -- we made it to the boat, but it was riding pretty low in the water. Have fun, my friend. 

Congrats of defeating the Borg 

Peace


----------



## Roddy

THANKS Hemper!

This wouldn't work for a your needs, my friend, one seat, not a lot of room for storage. Fun as all get out, though and she rode it out on some 30mph wind-driven waves yesterday....weeeee   

Take care, my friend!


----------



## Roddy

4 of the greenhouse gals are in for chop, the others are right on track...things are looking great! I'll get some pics shortly, the camera is still packed away with the fishing/camping equipment...somewhere.

Clones are and have been moving up in the transplant cycle: cups go to airpots, airpots to smartpots! Veg room is chock full, but will be emptied and moved in a few weeks to set up a winter bud room in there...FUN STUFF, will be able to produce more in better conditions and have 3 cycles budding at different times! It just keeps growing here, taking on a few more patients and hoping to improve my skills to match the needs!

Greenhouse will be emptied and dismantled in a few short weeks, plans for a bigger, permanent one in the drawing stages.


----------



## drfting07

This is awesome! Everyones choppin! LOVE IT!


----------



## Johnny5968

Choppa Choppa Choppa.......     Life is goood!!:icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Drft and Johnny, hope all is well for you! Trimming is a pain, my back and fingers do not appreciate it, but it's a must and we really enjoy the payoff!

:48:

Bad news is, the basement looks to be getting close to finishing right there with the greenhouse, it's gonna be a very long next few weeks or more! Maybe that's not so bad of news??  I should also mention, the basement gals are really making me happy, beautiful gals showing that the basement is back to the healthy environment I need and have had in the past!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Roddy

I've got more hanging now than ever before and I still have 2 gals in line for trim...then we'll be closing in on the final greenhouse harvest along with several from the basement. Talk about busy busy busy, I think I'll have to take the day off and fish!! :rofl: :rofl:

No fears, trim crew is coming in and making light work of it today!! :clap: :clap:

A strange thing happened in the greenhouse, some of the gals' branches started dying off recently, then the whole branch would dry up right on the plant. Happened to 4 of them, some losing half the plant, not sure what it was (maybe effects from the borg??), but it left one small branch of my Tahoe OG dead and dried, I chopped up the small buds which were just a slight bit damp, then rolled it up and WOW, hafway through, I could no longer breath, I was hacking up a lung and dizzy...great stuff there!

40 degrees...time to fish!


----------



## drfting07

Looking forward to the Tahoe OG report and bud pics! Thats on my list....


:cool2: 
drft


----------



## Roddy

here come the pics......first, the basement:














We have Delahaze in the first pics, some OG in there, some Mkage and a few Satori!


----------



## Roddy

And now, the greenhouse, part 1:










These pics are all Buddha Tahoe....


----------



## Roddy

And greenhouse part 2: Satori and OG


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice Roddy, very nice indeed.


----------



## DarkHorse007

awesome pics hope you entered one of those pics the the bud picture of the month contest


----------



## Ruffy

roddy girls are lookin good bud. the greenhouse did well for ya? cheers


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Ruffy, DH and PP, THANKS for the kind words!! :48:

I tried to talk a friend into buying a greenhouse when I bought mine, his words echoed his thoughts when I told him gold was a great investment (some time back when it was under $400), "I don't need to invest, plenty of money, let me know how it works out for you". Well, after telling him the amount I am looking at (conservative prediction), his jaw dropped....and it was all grown with free "lighting"! No, not a massive haul, quite a touch smaller than I had hoped, really. However, it did do very well and I learned a lot in that grow!

We're drawing up plans for a bigger, permanent greenhouse...

:48: :48:

I did post one up for BPOTM, great pics in there though and I don't think I have much a chance...but always great to at least feel worthy of adding a pic!

OH, almost forgot....*PROUD UNC MOMENT*, my nephew Andrew is slated for his *first PRO MMA bout*, the fight poster has his picture on it, even (not top billing, but at least not just a mentioned, he is pictured)!! Do us proud, my nephew, and CONGRATS!!


----------



## Rosebud

Well, aren't those pretty. I had no idea that satori purpled up. Wow.

Nice job Roddy.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Rose! Thanks for stopping by and the kind words, my friend! :48:


----------



## Roddy

Harvests continue, the Buddha Tahoe and the small OG's came down and are hanging. The Buddha Tahoe was very very petite due to being so late getting into the greenhouse (shoulda went in basement, but...) and will only produce maybe a few oz tops. However, after trimming and letting a few buds dry on the TV overnight, I chopped the buds up and let dry further on the tray...the stuff is wicked wet but burns and I tell ya, it is pure fire!! Even green and wet, she's got a killer taste and I let the joint go out halfway through, something I rarely do.

My avatar is a Buddha Tahoe bud...


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Roddy

Loving the buddha tahoe. Give me a shout when you have a smoke report for her. How was she "outside"? Much stretch in flower?


----------



## HemperFi

I remember when the golf course was sold and you were kind of lost -- well, turns out it was a good thing after-all  Now you are fishing and growing tons of dank and I bet you are happier than ever -- great growing my friend. How many people are you supplying? You have enough dankage to supply the whole state LOL. Turn it over to the crew and go fishing -- you deserve it Roddy.

Peace


----------



## powerplanter

Add Buddha Tahoe to the list, check.  You have def. Improved.


----------



## Roddy

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Roddy
> 
> Loving the buddha tahoe. Give me a shout when you have a smoke report for her. How was she "outside"? Much stretch in flower?



:ciao: Drftings

Will do my friend! She stretched like crazy, but all of them did to some point anyway...indoor seed going out?? She only put off 2oz...very very light on production, but all because of limited veg time.


----------



## Roddy

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I remember when the golf course was sold and you were kind of lost -- well, turns out it was a good thing after-all  Now you are fishing and growing tons of dank and I bet you are happier than ever -- great growing my friend. How many people are you supplying? You have enough dankage to supply the whole state LOL. Turn it over to the crew and go fishing -- you deserve it Roddy.
> 
> Peace



I'm still a bit worried about the future, but decided worrying can only make me sick. Seize  the day, I say, have some fun!  I am pretty happy, things could go better, but....

Am currently supplying 4....4 very happy patients at this time! 

THANKS for the kind words, my friend! :ciao:


----------



## Roddy

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Add Buddha Tahoe to the list, check.  You have def. Improved.




Just for kicks, I rolled one tiny bud up last night....oh wow, it's gonna be hard not to nip into that jar before she's due.... :hubba: :hubba:

Hope all is well with you, my friend, keep yer head up and your spirits HIGH! :ciao:


----------



## Roddy

Another day another chop, OG again this time. Several have come down in the last few days, I am running low on jars and safe space...what a horrid problem to have? :rofl:

The Delahaze came up around a week ago, she was HEFTY and beautiful with her red-haired buds all over her...she's curing now along with many others.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Roddy*

Happy Growing my friend

:48:


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: 4U, thanks for stopping in!!

pics of buds coming up later today, more trimming ahead first....


----------



## SquidyPacheco

oh yums Buddha Tahoe..   :48:   happy trimmings bro :ciao:


----------



## Roddy

Sticky fingered and happy alright :ciao: Squidy!











The Delahaze is curing now, the Buddha has been for a bit and we've not been able to help but to taste it along the way. It's really top shelf, no doubt, heavy buzz and great taste that coats your mouth!

More trimming to go, a beautiful MKage is coming up in the next day or two.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

wow, nice pics and really nice lookin schtick, Roddy . . . enjoy !! :joint:


----------



## Roddy

Heya DanK :ciao: Wondered where you went off to...hope all is good!!


----------



## drfting07

Nice haul Roddy. These indoor or greenhouse? Mojo my friend.


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: Drftings! The Tahoe is outdoors while the Delahaze is indoors. The Delahaze nugs are tight and solid, 6oz dried fits in a 2qt mason....WOW!


----------

